# Stammattina l'ho incontrata



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

ero uscita con la mia amica a fare spese e a prenderci il caffeLa mia amica se n'e andata
ed io l'ho vista al improvviso dietro la porta del portabagagli.Sono rimasta impietrita.
Non ho parlato ma l'ho guardata.Mi ha salutata ed ha detto che voleva chiarirsi con me.
Dovevo andarmene ma sembrava che i piedi non si volevano muovere.Mi ha detto
che era stata lei a provocarlo,che si era innamorata e che in quel periodo non avrebbe guardato
in faccia a nessuno pur di diventare la signora della casa.Che lui faceva l'indeciso ma alla
fine l'ha mandata a quel paese alla seconda telefonata dopo la scoperta dei messaggi.E che a casa
non hanno mai fatto sesso ma in macchina o a casa di lei.Lei lo vuole ancora nonostante tutto.
Gli ho chiesto perche mi racconta tutto questo e mi ha detto
che per la prima volta vuole essere sincera con me.Gli ho detto di sparire dalla mia
vita e se vede i miei bimbi di non avvicinarsi assolutamente a loro.Ancora non ho
capito che intenzioni ha e perche e venuta a parlarmi.Ma mi sono preoccupata quando
ha detto con gli occhi che brillavano che lo vuole ancora...l'avrei presa a calci a quel momento
ma poi mi sarei sporcata le scarpe...Ma voi che ne pensate?


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ero uscita con la mia amica a fare spese e a prenderci il caffeLa mia amica se n'e andata
> ed io l'ho vista al improvviso dietro la porta del portabagagli.Sono rimasta impietrita.
> Non ho parlato ma l'ho guardata.Mi ha salutata ed ha detto che voleva chiarirsi con me.
> Dovevo andarmene ma sembrava che i piedi non si volevano muovere.Mi ha detto
> ...


Non capisco bene, tu la conoscevi già?

Comunque penso che sia una persona molto squallida, voleva diventare la signora della casa, non essere amata, arrivista direi...

Penso che tu le abbia dato troppo importanza, non le dovevi assolutamente permettere nemmeno di salutarti.
La dovevi evitare come si evita una cacchina di chiwawa nano, e ti dirò di più...l'avrei fatto anche con sufficienza.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ero uscita con la mia amica a fare spese e a prenderci il caffeLa mia amica se n'e andata
> ed io l'ho vista al improvviso dietro la porta del portabagagli.Sono rimasta impietrita.
> Non ho parlato ma l'ho guardata.Mi ha salutata ed ha detto che voleva chiarirsi con me.
> Dovevo andarmene ma sembrava che i piedi non si volevano muovere.Mi ha detto
> ...



Penso che hai visto quello che hai voluto vedere e non avrebbe potuto essere altrimenti vista la merda al cervello che ti avrà preso.

Sai cosa ha fatto?
Quella donna che si è scopata tuo marito ti ha messo il cuore in mano e ti ha detto che tu sei stata migliore di lei in quella "guerra".
Ti ha detto che ha perso. Che la signora della casa sei tu. Che lui ha scelto te.
Da donna ti ha "tranquillizzata" dicendoti che non hanno mai scopato in casa. Se fosse stata una sciacquetta ti avrebbe mentito. Dicendoti che si. Lo avevano in fatto in casa.
Ti sta dicendo che lei è ancora innamorata. E te lo sta dicendo per farti capire che invece lui. Non lo è.
Perchè ama te.

Hai vinto su tutto la linea.
Non so cosa tu voglia di più.

Quello che ha fatto questa donna io lo trovo ammirevole.
Non credo ci siano molte ex amanti con questa dignità.

Prendine atto e tira un sospiro di sollievo.
Hai vinto contro qualcuno che non era affatto poco.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Penso che hai visto quello che hai voluto vedere e non avrebbe potuto essere altrimenti vista la merda al cervello che ti avrà preso.
> 
> Sai cosa ha fatto?
> Quella donna che si è scopata tuo marito ti ha messo il cuore in mano e ti ha detto che tu sei stata migliore di lei in quella "guerra".
> ...


Concordo totalmente.
Così averne di persone che vogliono donare onestà al tradito!


----------



## Principessa (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ero uscita con la mia amica a fare spese e a prenderci il caffeLa mia amica se n'e andata
> ed io l'ho vista al improvviso dietro la porta del portabagagli.Sono rimasta impietrita.
> Non ho parlato ma l'ho guardata.Mi ha salutata ed ha detto che voleva chiarirsi con me.
> Dovevo andarmene ma sembrava che i piedi non si volevano muovere.Mi ha detto
> ...


Che ne penso?
Anvedi sta zoccola... 
Più ti preoccupi di lei, più le dai potere. Sii sicura di te stessa. Lei vuole indebolirti così da causare problemi con il tuo uomo.
Non glielo permettere.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Penso che hai visto quello che hai voluto vedere e non avrebbe potuto essere altrimenti vista la merda al cervello che ti avrà preso.
> 
> Sai cosa ha fatto?
> Quella donna che si è scopata tuo marito ti ha messo il cuore in mano e ti ha detto che tu sei stata migliore di lei in quella "guerra".
> ...


Se non l'avessi conosciuta(stava a casa mia tutto il giorno e la sera dormiva in mansarda sopra casa nostra)
avrei anche potuto pensare che hai ragione ma io l'ho conosciuta
fin troppo bene in quei 2 mesi e non a caso mi vengono i sospetti
dopo questo suo gesto.Lei e estremamente sicura di se e tutto il tempo
era molto competitiva con me.Tentava sempre di darmi ordini e quando
gli chiarii che chi comanda a casa mia sono io mi ignoro totalmente.Faceva la santarellina
che non voleva neanche entrare in un bar da sola quando c'erano degli uomini ma usciva
con 10 contemporaneamente.Ogni volta che veniva un maschio in casa faceva la cretinetta.Cmq
quello che non m'aspettavo era che dopo tutti sti mesi
lasciasse il paesino dove stava a 50km per trasferirsi qui.Non
penso che si tratti di un ammissione di colpa,sembra di piu una
sfida...non mi piace la situazione...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Se non l'avessi conosciuta(stava a casa mia tutto il giorno e la sera dormiva in mansarda sopra casa nostra)
> avrei anche potuto pensare che hai ragione ma io l'ho conosciuta
> fin troppo bene in quei 2 mesi e non a caso mi vengono i sospetti
> dopo questo suo gesto.Lei e estremamente sicura di se e tutto il tempo
> ...


Tu come le hai risposto?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo totalmente.
> Così averne di persone che vogliono donare onestà al tradito!


Infatti.
Non capisco davvero come si possa vedere altro tipo doppi fini o.aggressivita latente.
È tutto cosi chiaro. Avrebbe davvero potuto dirne di ogni e instillare qualsiasi dubbio, invece nulla.
E credo che le sia costato parecchio dire quello che ha detto.
Ripeto.
Una.mosca rara.


----------



## realista1 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Non capisco davvero come si possa vedere altro tipo doppi fini o.aggressivita latente.
> È tutto cosi chiaro. Avrebbe davvero potuto dirne di ogni e instillare qualsiasi dubbio, invece nulla.
> E credo che le sia costato parecchio dire quello che ha detto.
> ...



Il suo posto è quello dove ronzano di solito le mosche. Il suo cibo quello di cui di solito si cibano le mosche. Sarà rara, ma è sempre una mosca.....porta malattie.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu come le hai risposto?


Gli ho detto di sparire dalla mia vita e di non avvicinarsi 
ai bimbi mai.Lei non e una che si distingue per il suo animo
gentile.E poi lei non sapeva neanche di una confessione di mio marito
e adesso e arrivata dopo 6 mesi a confermare tutto...Infatti lui 
mai ha confessato in pieno o raccontato dettagli.Quindi parlandone
lei se vogliamo un danno l'avrebbe fatto visto che non conosce la situazione.
Poi perche vedo aggressivita latente e non mi fido?!Beh voleva sostituirsi
a me e si e fatta mio marito...scusate se e poco!E poi anche dire
che lo vuole ancora?!Ma che senso ha se voleva solo scusarsi?


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Gli ho detto di sparire dalla mia vita e di non avvicinarsi
> ai bimbi mai.Lei non e una che si distingue per il suo animo
> gentile.E poi lei non sapeva neanche di una confessione di mio marito
> e adesso e arrivata dopo 6 mesi a confermare tutto...Infatti lui
> ...


Infatti, a me la situazione non piace proprio!!
Sinceramente? Tieni gli occhi aperti ma non parlarne con tuo marito (se lo fosse ancora). Nel caso lui lo venisse a sapere avresti non solo la certezza che la sente, o l'ha sentita di nuovo, ma puoi benissimo dire che non avevi dato importanza all'incontro.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ero uscita con la mia amica a fare spese e a prenderci il caffeLa mia amica se n'e andata
> ed io l'ho vista al improvviso dietro la porta del portabagagli.Sono rimasta impietrita.
> Non ho parlato ma l'ho guardata.Mi ha salutata ed ha detto che voleva chiarirsi con me.
> Dovevo andarmene ma sembrava che i piedi non si volevano muovere.Mi ha detto
> ...



A parte la persona inadeguata e brutale, dovresti chiarirti con tuo marito. Viene il dubbio che non abbiano chiuso del tutto, accertati sia cosi.  Oppure la sua è solo rabbia e cattiveria. Controllagli il cellulare, fregatene delle fiducia, lui l'ha tradita la tua, o fallo pedinare da un investigatore, se puoi permettertelo. Sapendo già chi è lei non dovrebbe essere molto costoso.

Io dopo la bomba ho registrato il numero di mio marito sul sito e trovato tutti i msg e telefonate dei sei mesi precedenti.

Se hanno continuato a sentirsi lo scopri subito.

Che rabbia.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

Io a lui non ho detto niente.Nulla.Anche se non continuasse
la storia prima o poi s'incontreranno perche il paese e piccolo ma peggio
ancora ho la certezza che lei lo chiamera.Adesso e il momento
della verita.Ma non mi sembra vero tutto questo...pare un film.
Se la vede(che sicuramente capitera) o lo chiama e me lo dice gia sara un buon segno.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Io a lui non ho detto niente.Nulla.Anche se non continuasse
> la storia prima o poi s'incontreranno perche il paese e piccolo ma peggio
> ancora ho la certezza che lei lo chiamera.Adesso e il momento
> della verita.Ma non mi sembra vero tutto questo...pare un film.
> Se la vede(che sicuramente capitera) o lo chiama e me lo dice gia sara un buon segno.



Te lo auguro. Venire a vivere proprio li è da stronza.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Prendigli il cellulare e registrati sul sito del gestore, ti arriva una password per completare la registrazione.

Poi al pc vedi tutte le telefonate che fa lui, solo quelle.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Te lo auguro. Venire a vivere proprio li è da stronza.



Da lei mi aspetterei di tutto ormai...


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prendigli il cellulare e registrati sul sito del gestore, ti arriva una password per completare la registrazione.
> 
> Poi al pc vedi tutte le telefonate che fa lui, solo quelle.


non volevo arrivare a sto punto ma penso che gli
mettero uno software spia sullo smartphone.vediamo...


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> non volevo arrivare a sto punto ma penso che gli
> mettero uno software spia sullo smartphone.vediamo...



Io avrei dovuto farlo molto prima, sapessi quante volte quando ormai sospettavo volevo mettere un registratore  sulla mia auto, che usava lui.

Mi sarei sentita sicuramente una delle loro scopate in auto ma sarebbe stata una spinta a buttarlo in strada immediatamente e due anni prima.

Con chi non è corretto non vedo perchè farmi troppi scrupoli, non è un estraneo, è tuo marito.

La prova serve solo a te per te.

Se è un anima candida tanto meglio.

La bambina di mio marito, la sera stessa in cui è scoppiata la bomba perchè lei mi aveva telefonato, gli ha mandato una sua foto, come se lui dopo sei anni che ci scopava non sapesse come è fatta.


----------



## sienne (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

ironia ... che dire ... 

sorgono alcune domande ... 
lei, perché è venuta a vivere nel vostro paese?
fissata lei? o tuo marito ha dato corda?

A me sembra una persona con qualche problemino. 
Non lo so ... già solo da definizione "padrona di casa". 
E non ha detto, la donna e compagna di lui ... 
sembra quasi più fissata sul tuo di ruolo. 

Tgli occhi ben aperti! ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

-Tu non sai cosa lui ha raccontato a lei.
E' in base a quello che lei sa o ha immaginato che ha agito.
In queste occasioni si può anche bluffare e lei può averci provato anche per qualche scopo, anche se a me è sembrato solo che si sia esposta e basta.
Una delle amanti del mio, incontrata per caso, di fronte al mio non rispondere al saluto mi disse "Non so che pettegolezzi hai sentito" io risposi "Ma l'ha detto lui" (non era vero ) e lei sparì immediatamente vergognosa, non seppe continuare la commedia. Il bluf può funzionare, anche con lui.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Sta di fatto che è   una senza scrupoli, si scopava il marito e pretendeva pure di dare ordini alla moglie in casa sua, ora va a vivere proprio nel loro piccolo paesino.

Che bisogno aveva di pararle e di dirle che lo vuole per lei?

Doveva sprofondare e sparire. Visto che lavorava per lei almeno scusarsi.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ero uscita con la mia amica a fare spese e a prenderci il caffeLa mia amica se n'e andata
> ed io l'ho vista al improvviso dietro la porta del portabagagli.Sono rimasta impietrita.
> Non ho parlato ma l'ho guardata.Mi ha salutata ed ha detto che voleva chiarirsi con me.
> Dovevo andarmene ma sembrava che i piedi non si volevano muovere.Mi ha detto
> ...


Onestamente non comprendo il gesto ...se fosse venuta per dichiararsi sconfitta lo avrebbe dovuto esprimere chiaramente ma il suo atteggiamento di base e certa dialettica : padrona di casa e lo vuole ancora ...ipotizzo una sfida insana ...padrona di casa poi ...venale all'ennesima potenza :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Staa di fatto che  una senza scrupoli, si scopava il marito e pretendeva pure di dare ordini alla moglie in casa sua, ora va a vivere proprio nel loro piccolo paesino.
> 
> Che bisogno aveva di pararle e di dirle che lo vuole per lei?
> 
> Doveva sprofondare e sparire.


Uno scopo lo avrà.
Potrebbe solo aver trovato lavoro lì e aver voluto chiarire per chiudere. Potrebbe.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno scopo lo avrà.
> Potrebbe solo aver trovato lavoro lì e aver voluto chiarire per chiudere. Potrebbe.


E no se vuoi chiudere avrebbe dovuto dire " lo avrei voluto " non " lo vuole ancora "  Io un'idea ce l'ho in mente ...da mente subdola


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ero uscita con la mia amica a fare spese e a prenderci il caffeLa mia amica se n'e andata
> ed io l'ho vista al improvviso dietro la porta del portabagagli.Sono rimasta impietrita.
> Non ho parlato ma l'ho guardata.Mi ha salutata ed ha detto che voleva chiarirsi con me.
> Dovevo andarmene ma sembrava che i piedi non si volevano muovere.Mi ha detto
> ...


ricordo male o avevi detto che la tipa non è italiana?


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ironia ... che dire ...
> 
> ...


Ma infatti.Non mi vergogno a dirlo ma ormai il tradimento di mio
marito e passato in secondo piano.Non riesco a capire
perche mi ha detto chiaramente che lo vuole ancora.Sembra piu
una minaccia la sua invece che un chiarimento.Non riesco
a scordarmi i suoi occhi mentre lo diceva.Lei e sempre stata molto
competitiva con me e piu volte si attegiava come se la mamma e la moglie
fosse lei.Infatti mio figlio piu grande era diffidente e molte volte gli
ha risposto "non sei mia mamma".Anch'io la vedo disturbata e grazie a Dio
l'hai detto anche tu perche pensavo che vista la storia non fossi obiettiva.Infatti
la prima cosa che ho risposto e di stare lontana da me e dai bimbi...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E no se vuoi chiudere avrebbe dovuto dire " lo avrei voluto " non " lo vuole ancora "  Io un'idea ce l'ho in mente ...da mente subdola


Io sono più subdola di te e non mi fido dei traditori ma mi sforzo di guardare i fatti.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ricordo male o avevi detto che la tipa non è italiana?


no non e italiana.e rumena.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Certi  elementi non ragionano. L'ex amante di mio cognato quando ha scoperto che la casa dove viveva era intestata la moglie lo ha accusato di avergli mentito, lui manco capiva cosa intendesse, sembra che lei glielo avesse chiesto e che lui non avesse dato importanza alla cosa, ovvio, e risposto di si senza rifletterci.

Gli ha messo pure le mani al collo. Pretendeva di andarci a vivere. Può una non ragionare e non capire che oltre che la moglie difficilmente la sbatti fuori casa, meno ancora se ci sono figli?  E poi che diritti puoi vantare economici verso l'amante?

Sosteneva che anche lei aveva una figlia e diritto di vivere bene. Pazzesco. La figlia ovviamente era solo di lei.

Naturalmente la moglie ha saputo del tradimento da un fantomatico fidanzato di lei, inesistente, avvocato, di mio nonno, che le ha telefonato per informarla gentilmente.

Liquidata l'amante e risparmiati valanghe di euro visto quello che già gli costava.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono più subdola di te e non mi fido dei traditori ma mi sforzo di guardare i fatti.


A ma io non mi fido dell'amante in questo caso :mrgreen: Lei ha qualcosa di preciso in mente e non son certa che lui ne sia consapevole e senziente


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno scopo lo avrà.
> Potrebbe solo aver trovato lavoro lì e aver voluto chiarire per chiudere. Potrebbe.



Per chiudere le dice che lo vuole ancora?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per chiudere le dice che lo vuole ancora?


Può essere un modo per nobilitarsi per proclamare amore.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A ma io non mi fido dell'amante in questo caso :mrgreen: Lei ha qualcosa di preciso in mente e non son certa che lui ne sia consapevole e senziente


L'amante conta 0 se lui non si fa coinvolgere.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'amante conta 0 se lui non si fa coinvolgere.


Già ma l'amante ha in mente come coinvolgerlo, se già non lo ha rifatto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già ma l'amante ha in mente come coinvolgerlo, se già non lo ha rifatto


Io farei le opportune verifiche


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Il suo posto è quello dove ronzano di solito le mosche. Il suo cibo quello di cui di solito si cibano le mosche. Sarà rara, ma è sempre una mosca.....porta malattie.


Non sei gentile.
Hai appena detto che Chedire si accompagna con una merda.
Con cui ha fatto due figli.
Una famiglia di coprofaghi praticamente.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'amante conta 0 se lui non si fa coinvolgere.



Se.


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2014)

La storia di Chedire comincia ad assomigliare ad un thriller Hollywoodiano,ma non mi ricordo quale


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> La storia di Chedire comincia ad assomigliare ad un thriller Hollywoodiano,ma non mi ricordo quale


Non ci dire il finale però :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> La storia di Chedire comincia ad assomigliare ad un thriller Hollywoodiano,ma non mi ricordo quale



Toccando ferro somiglia a quella della povera Roberta Ragusa, e l'amante s'è insediata definitivamente in casa, eppure per loro è vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sei gentile.
> Hai appena detto che Chedire si accompagna con una merda.
> Con cui ha fatto due figli.
> Una famiglia di coprofaghi praticamente.


Ancora non ci siamo arrivati:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2014)

M'incuriosisce il dettaglio degli occhi che brillavano quando la tipa diceva a Chedire che voleva ancora suo marito


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> M'incuriosisce il dettaglio degli occhi che brillavano quando la tipa diceva a Chedire che voleva ancora suo marito



Forse tentava di piangere per rendere più drammatico il tutto.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> La storia di Chedire comincia ad assomigliare ad un thriller Hollywoodiano,ma non mi ricordo quale


Ma quale Hollywood!Questa e una tragedia greca!A parte gli
scherzi e veramente assurda la cosa.Oggi guardavo mio marito
seduto sulla poltrona a guardare il tg e pensavo "sapessi che
razza di soggetto hai fatto entrare in casa nostra!"Ma perche lui
secondo me la considerava semplicemente una scopata facile.
Confesso pero che dopo la storia della separazione e stato bravissimo
neanche  un passo falso...percio pensavo che ormai era finita


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma quale Hollywood!Questa e una tragedia greca!A parte gli
> scherzi e veramente assurda la cosa.Oggi guardavo mio marito
> seduto sulla poltrona a guardare il tg e pensavo "sapessi che
> razza di soggetto hai fatto entrare in casa nostra!"Ma perche lui
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> La storia di Chedire comincia ad assomigliare ad un thriller Hollywoodiano,ma non mi ricordo quale


L'ha fatto venire in mente anche a me. Nella scena finale crolla la serra. Non ricordo il titolo.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Magari per lui lo è, ma lei mi ricorda qualcuno. Non è facile si rassegnino. Stai attenta, e non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Toccando ferro somiglia a quella della povera Roberta Ragusa, e l'amante s'è insediata definitivamente in casa, eppure per loro è vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


Magari avesse scritto da qualche parte.


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse tentava di piangere per rendere più drammatico il tutto.





chedire ha detto:


> Ma quale Hollywood!Questa e una tragedia greca!A parte gli
> scherzi e veramente assurda la cosa.Oggi guardavo mio marito
> seduto sulla poltrona a guardare il tg e pensavo "sapessi che
> razza di soggetto hai fatto entrare in casa nostra!"Ma perche lui
> ...


Chedire,tuo marito ha visto troppo video su youporn dove il Daddy si monta la babysitter dei figli e ha voluto provare se era vero anche nella realtà.    semplice e secco.

Il fatto che la tipa sia romena mi fa pensare che questa tuo marito se lo vuole riprendere.  Non è affatto detto che tuo marito sappia qualcosa,anzi probabile che faccia il bravo perchè effettivamente lui l'abbia archiviata.

Ma più che tuo marito credo voglia la vita che tuo marito faceva fare a te quando vi ha conosciuti

Mi spiego?


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

E si, magari si fosse iscritta come noi a tradimento.net quella notte.

Pensare che io commentavo il tutto davanti a mio marito dando del bastardo a Logli per i sette anni di tradimento e,  già ma io ne avevo solo cinqueeeee e lui si sentiva sereno.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse tentava di piangere per rendere più drammatico il tutto.


probabile.e una grande attrice.una volta la rimproverai e si e messa a piangere
dandomi un bacino...ma e lo sguardo presuntuoso che ha sempre avuto
che da sui nervi e che colpisce


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Chedire,tuo marito ha visto troppo video su youporn dove il Daddy si monta la babysitter dei figli e ha voluto provare se era vero anche nella realtà.    semplice e secco.
> 
> Il fatto che la tipa sia romena mi fa pensare che questa tuo marito se lo vuole riprendere.  Non è affatto detto che tuo marito sappia qualcosa,anzi probabile che faccia il bravo perchè effettivamente lui l'abbia archiviata.
> 
> ...


Fin dal primo momento che ho scoperto il tutto pensai
a questo e andai a controllare il conto corrente in comune
e la carta di credito.Non c'era niente da insospettire.Anch'io
non credo alle cazzata tipo "innamorata".Lei infatti cercava di frequentare
avvocati,medici,imprenditori..una volta disse che gli avevano
proposto di fare la modella e gli risposi "e che staiancora qui a pulire
il culetto dei miei bimbi?vai e in bocca al lupo!Milano aspetta a te!"


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> probabile.e una grande attrice.una volta la rimproverai e si e messa a piangere
> dandomi un bacino...ma e lo sguardo presuntuoso che ha sempre avuto
> che da sui nervi e che colpisce



Verme.


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Fin dal primo momento che ho scoperto il tutto pensai
> a questo e andai a controllare il conto corrente in comune
> e la carta di credito.Non c'era niente da insospettire.Anch'io
> non credo alle cazzata tipo "innamorata".Lei infatti cercava di frequentare
> ...


Ti tocca attendere una qualche sua mossa allora.    se 6 brava a fare i dolci,ti regalo un lanciafiamme con 2 bombole di napalm.        può sempre tornare utile


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ti tocca attendere una qualche sua mossa allora.    se 6 brava a fare i dolci,ti regalo un lanciafiamme con 2 bombole di napalm.        può sempre tornare utile


Non vedo l'ora...Cmq se vedete qualche rumena che scrive qui
disperata per amore non c'e dubbio:e la nostra(ormai e diventata
un po' di tutti...)XD


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ti tocca attendere una qualche sua mossa allora.    se 6 brava a fare i dolci,ti regalo un lanciafiamme con 2 bombole di napalm.        può sempre tornare utile


Tu dormì con il lanciafiamme accanto al letto :mrgreen:


----------



## realista1 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sei gentile.
> Hai appena detto che Chedire si accompagna con una merda.
> Con cui ha fatto due figli.
> Una famiglia di coprofaghi praticamente.



Parlavo dell'amante.
Non sempre si può essere gentili. Educati si, sempre,  gentili proprio no.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Parlavo dell'amante.
> Non sempre si può essere gentili. Educati si, sempre,  gentili proprio no.


le hai dato della mosca che si appoggia alle merde e a quanto pare al marito di chedire si è appoggiata molto.


Comunque. Odio l'analisi logica.
Chedire...permettimi un consiglio da tradita traditrice.
Non farti film. Stai in guardia ovvio ma non farti film.
Tu basi i tuoi giudizi sul pregresso che è stato na schifezza ma non cadere nel gorgo " ha lo sguardo così" " aveva fatto così" eccetera.
Ti manderà ai matti.
Osserva e guarda solo le cose che puoi toccare con mano, non quello che hai visto o senti tu che sono "viziate" dal pregresso.
Non ne esci se no.
Perchè ogni gesto e ogni parola che lei farà o dirà per te avrà sempre una valenza peggiore di quello che in magari in realtà è.


Non si vive più così.
E le cose si ingigantiscono.
Guarda e passa.
E se ci saranno nodi che arriveranno al pettine li saprai affrontare.

E prova a pensare che le persone cambiano. Anche le traditrici. Perchè è così. Nella stra grande maggioranza dei casi e ignorarlo vuol dire non guardare la realtà.
E sta tipa, dopo quello che hai scritto, ha preso una facciata che le ha cambiato i connotati. Anche quelli del cuore.
Te lo ha detto chiaramente. E certe facciate come segnano i traditi, segnano anche i traditori. E le amanti.
Per quanto mi riguarda, nonostante la tipa sia stata piuttosto nefandezza, io continuo in quel colloquio che ha avuto con te, a non vederci doppi fini. O sfide o Dio sa cosa.

Ma ovviamente non ero lì.


----------



## realista1 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *le hai dato della mosca che si appoggia alle merde e a quanto pare al marito di chedire si è appoggiata molto.
> 
> 
> Comunque. Odio l'analisi logica.*
> ...



Non solo e non sempre:si appoggia anche dove ai detto tu, e se ne ciba anche....

A me non dispiace...


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Non solo e non sempre:si appoggia anche dove ai detto tu, e se ne ciba anche....
> 
> A me non dispiace...


ok, però a me fa un po' sorridere quando si insulta l'amante, cosa in alcuni casi buona e giusta per fare passare il picco, dimenticandosi che l'unica persona che si dovrebbe mostrizzare in toto è il nostro compagno/a, perchè certi poteri glieli danno loro.
I nostri partners.

poi oh. Liberi tutti.
Se si pensa che solo le/gli amanti siano delle merde va bene. Ognuno...


----------



## realista1 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, però a me fa un po' sorridere quando si insulta l'amante, cosa in alcuni casi buona e giusta per fare passare il picco, dimenticandosi che l'unica persona che si dovrebbe mostrizzare in toto è il nostro compagno/a, perchè certi poteri glieli danno loro.
> I nostri partners.
> 
> poi oh. Liberi tutti.
> Se si pensa che solo le/gli amanti siano delle merde va bene. Ognuno...



Per adesso si parlava di lei,ed io a lei (l'amante) mi riferivo...


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Per adesso si parlava di lei,ed io a lei (l'amante) mi riferivo...


appunto.

comunicazione realista-tebe

-85

ottimo.
c'è margine di miglioramento.


----------



## Principessa (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, però a me fa un po' sorridere quando si insulta l'amante, cosa in alcuni casi buona e giusta per fare passare il picco, dimenticandosi che l'unica persona che si dovrebbe mostrizzare in toto è il nostro compagno/a, perchè certi poteri glieli danno loro.
> I nostri partners.
> 
> poi oh. Liberi tutti.
> *Se si pensa che solo le/gli amanti siano delle merde va bene. Ognuno...*


Sono tutti e due delle merde, non ci credo nelle "adescatrici" che rubano i mariti e i compagni alle altre 
Però all'inizio c'è la classica negazione. Si dà tutta la colpa a lei perchè non si vuole vedere che la persona a cui avevamo dato totalmente il cuore e la fiducia ci ha fatto una cosa del genere...


----------



## realista1 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> appunto.
> 
> comunicazione realista-tebe
> 
> ...



Chi può mai dirlo....
Per ora credo che vada bene così.:blank:


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono tutti e due delle merde, non ci credo nelle "adescatrici" che rubano i mariti e i compagni alle altre
> Però all'inizio c'è la classica negazione. *Si dà tutta la colpa a lei perchè non si vuole vedere che la persona a cui avevamo dato totalmente il cuore e la fiducia ci ha fatto una cosa del genere..*.


ed è questo che mi fa innervosire.
Non lo capisco proprio.
A me non è venuto nemmeno in mente di dare la colpa a lei quando ho beccato Mattia.
E ti assicuro che è stato un bello sbocco scoprire che il mio amorino invece poteva tradire senza onore.
Io ci avevo veramente creduto in quel patto. Ma tanto.
Quindi, nemmeno nel picco global ho pensato a lei dandole della troia o qualche colpa.
Per me lei era innocente come un angelo.
Lui e solo lui lo ha permesso.


Ma si sa. Sono sentimentalmente  pragmatica.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Chi può mai dirlo....
> Per ora credo che vada bene così.:blank:



Mmmhhh...ti ho proprio offeso.
Ti chiedo scusa. Non volevo dire che non hai vivacità di sinapsi in toto, ma che facendo un ragionamento del genere eri un po'...miope?
Lo so che gesuiti si diventa ma non si può mica dire che tutti i gesuiti siano fatti con lo stampino...
Essù dai...
Poi comunque io ragiono per fatti e fino ad ora Bergoglio non ne ha sbagliata una, _nonostante_ sia un gesuita.
Lo Ior, l'estromissione di bagnasco da un sacco di cose, la legge "interna" sulla pedofilia, le aperture notevoli verso i divorziati e le famiglie gay...
Non vedere questo non è corretto, ti pare?
Diamogli tempo. Deve mettere a posto un bel po' di cose e il fatto che sia un po' manager non guasta.

Facciamo pace?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ed è questo che mi fa innervosire.
> Non lo capisco proprio.
> A me non è venuto nemmeno in mente di dare la colpa a lei quando ho beccato Mattia.
> E ti assicuro che è stato un bello sbocco scoprire che il mio amorino invece poteva tradire senza onore.
> ...


Insomma. 
Quando si viene traditi ci si fa anche un esame di coscienza e si cercano anche le proprie responsabilità. Non è che non ne abbia anche chi ha scelto di accompagnarsi a una persona impegnata.
Poi le situazioni cambiano da caso a caso.
In questo caso questa è stata una bella stronza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma.
> Quando si viene traditi ci si fa anche un esame di coscienza e *si cercano anche le proprie responsabilità*. Non è che non ne abbia anche chi ha scelto di accompagnarsi a una persona impegnata.
> Poi le situazioni cambiano da caso a caso.
> In questo caso questa è stata una bella stronza.



io penso che dipenda dalla persona, ne faccio una questione proprio individuale.
chi è abituato a prendersi responsabilità lo fa, indipendentemente da quelle che possano essere le responsabilità degli altri partecipanti alla vicenda.


----------



## Principessa (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ed è questo che mi fa innervosire.
> Non lo capisco proprio.
> A me non è venuto nemmeno in mente di dare la colpa a lei quando ho beccato Mattia.
> E ti assicuro che è stato un bello sbocco scoprire che il mio amorino invece poteva tradire senza onore.
> ...


Ma tu ci hai parlato quando aveva la storia con Mattia?
Io mi sono arrabbiata quando sono stata trattata male e con cattiveria senza motivo.
Di tutto quello che ho detto, non ha creduto a una sola parola, e ha pensato che io fossi un'ex pazza isterica. Eppure dissi solo e soltanto la verità.
Paradossalmente è lei che ha avuto pregiudizi su di me e ha creduto alle parole di Elio, che ha fatto parecchio lo stronzo, dicendole in sostanza che per lui ero come una sorella e ci eravamo lasciati mesi prima, ma io non volevo rassegnarmi! :mrgreen:
Alla fine è lei che ha scoperto la verità in modo doloroso. E le sta bene.
Io non è che non sopporto le amanti. Non sopporto le donnette con gli occhi a cuoricino per l'uomo di turno e senza scrupoli verso il resto del mondo... è quello che ci fa restare indietro. E lei ce ne ha avute di batoste, ampio materiale per "imparare" e ricredersi.
Avessero tutte un minimo di orgoglio e palle, sarebbe tutto diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io penso che dipenda dalla persona, ne faccio una questione proprio individuale.
> chi è abituato a prendersi responsabilità lo fa, indipendentemente da quelle che possano essere le responsabilità degli altri partecipanti alla vicenda.


Non so quanti amanti però siano disponibili a dare delle spiegazioni che, secondo me, dovrebbero essere date senza essere richieste.
Io ho visto solo altre bugie e vigliaccheria, altro che responsabilità!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma tu l'hai conosciuta?
> Io mi sono arrabbiata quando sono stata trattata male e con cattiveria senza motivo.
> Di tutto quello che ho detto, non ha creduto a una sola parola, e ha pensato che io fossi un'ex pazza isterica. Eppure dissi solo e soltanto la verità.
> Paradossalmente è lei che ha avuto pregiudizi su di me e ha creduto alle parole di Elio, che ha fatto parecchio lo stronzo, dicendole in sostanza che per lui ero come una sorella e ci eravamo lasciati mesi prima, ma io non volevo rassegnarmi! :mrgreen:
> ...



non posso che concordare, sono una peste per il nostro genere


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma.
> Quando si viene traditi ci si fa anche un esame di coscienza e si cercano anche le proprie responsabilità. Non è che non ne abbia anche chi ha scelto di accompagnarsi a una persona impegnata.
> Poi le situazioni cambiano da caso a caso.
> In questo caso questa è stata una bella stronza.


con la ricerca delle proprie responsabilità con me si sfonda una porta aperta.
E' stata la prima cosa che ho fatto dopo il tradimento  e qui sopra ho sempre scritto che il tradimento di mattia è stato confezionato anche da me.
Come, a mio giudizio, tutti i tradimenti dove il il traditore non è un seriale.

Ma ben poche volte ho letto da parte dei traditi questa cosa.
Partono quasi tutti dal presupposto che loro sono innocenti e non se lo meritavano a prescindere e gli altri tutti dei killer carnefici stronzi e chi più ne metta.
Ci sono vari gradi di responsabilità, è ovvio, Circe è un esempio dove la sua è stata minima anche se fosse stata la peggiore moglie del mondo considerate le modalità del tradire di quell'accattone sentimentale che si è dimostrato in quella circostanza essere suo marito, ma ripeto.
Nessuno ne è esente.

Poi concordo. La tipa è stata una bella stronza ma ciò non toglie che è stato lui a darle il potere di esserlo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma tu ci hai parlato quando aveva la storia con Mattia?
> Io mi sono arrabbiata quando sono stata trattata male e con cattiveria senza motivo.
> Di tutto quello che ho detto, non ha creduto a una sola parola, e ha pensato che io fossi un'ex pazza isterica. Eppure dissi solo e soltanto la verità.
> Paradossalmente è lei che ha avuto pregiudizi su di me e ha creduto alle parole di Elio, che ha fatto parecchio lo stronzo, dicendole in sostanza che per lui ero come una sorella e ci eravamo lasciati mesi prima, ma io non volevo rassegnarmi! :mrgreen:
> ...


Ci ho parlato con lei in che senso?
Se le parlavo mentre teoricamente ero all'oscuro di tutto o dopo quando li ho smascherati?


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2014)

allora facciamo un po'di chiarezza.io al inizio quando scopri il tutto 
non mi sono concentrata su di lei ma su di lui.Tanto cosa gliene fregava
a lei se io potessi soffrire ed alla fine se si dava quelle arie a casa mia era perche
lui glielo permetteva e non mi ha mai sostenuta neanche per finta.Tebe se leggi
tutti i miei post vedrai che di lei non parlavo proprio ma solo di lui.I miei esami
di coscienza gli ho fatti e ho tratto le mie conclusioni senno non stavo ancora qui.
Sara pure che lei e cambiata ma non staro piu a fare il profilo psicologico
a nessuno perche non ho le energie e neanche la voglia.Staro solo ad osservare 
ma scusate,mio marito e stato un grande stronzo ma non santifichiamo neanche 
lei perche nessuno l'ha costretta.Io almeno a santificarla non ci riesco...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> allora facciamo un po'di chiarezza.io al inizio quando scopri il tutto
> non mi sono concentrata su di lei ma su di lui.Tanto cosa gliene fregava
> a lei se io potessi soffrire ed alla fine se si dava quelle arie a casa mia era perche
> lui glielo permetteva e non mi ha mai sostenuta neanche per finta.Tebe se leggi
> ...


Nel parlarti mi è sembrata sincera nel volersi togliere un peso. Altre pensano che abbia ancora velleità. Non so cosa sia vero.
Certamente tu avrai ancora un po' di sana diffidenza che ti farà tenere le antenne alzate.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> allora facciamo un po'di chiarezza.io al inizio quando scopri il tutto
> non mi sono concentrata su di lei ma su di lui.Tanto cosa gliene fregava
> a lei se io potessi soffrire ed alla fine se si dava quelle arie a casa mia era perche
> lui glielo permetteva e non mi ha mai sostenuta neanche per finta.Tebe se leggi
> ...


Ma io rispondevo a realista, non a te nel merito delle altre e di quanto lui aveva detto.
Mi sembrava chiaro che non fosse riferito a te e alla tua situazione.
ma soprattutto non ho mai scritto di santificare nessuno.


A te suggerivo solo, nonostante il pregresso, di stare si con gli occhi aperti ma di limitare le "paranoie".


Spero di essere stata più chiara.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono tutti e due delle merde, non ci credo nelle "adescatrici" che rubano i mariti e i compagni alle altre
> Però all'inizio c'è la classica negazione. Si dà tutta la colpa a lei perchè non si vuole vedere che la persona a cui avevamo dato totalmente il cuore e la fiducia ci ha fatto una cosa del genere...


No no nei miei due casi la colpa l'ho attribuita al traditore non all'altra ... L'altra non mi doveva nulla, nemmeno la conoscevo .. ciò nonostante non ho messo in croce nemmeno il traditore per me aveva operato una scelta ...punto ...me o lei : lei ... A quel punto ho operato io la mia scelta ... Restare o andare :mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io rispondevo a realista, non a te nel merito delle altre e di quanto lui aveva detto.Mi sembrava chiaro che non fosse riferito a te e alla tua situazione.ma soprattutto non ho mai scritto di santificare nessuno.A te suggerivo solo, nonostante il pregresso, di stare si con gli occhi aperti ma di limitare le "paranoie".Spero di essere stata più chiara.


si sei stata chiara ma non ce l'avevo neanche con te.volevo solochiarire che io,a parte i nostri battibecchi e il suo mostrarsi presuntuosa e prepotente nei miei confronti(immatura?complessata?stupida?ill tutto rafforzato da mio marito) non accuso lei del tradimento Lei ha giocato le sue carte e lui c'e stato anche se non l'ha mai confessatodirettamente ma chi lo farebbe?e il chiarimento ci puo anche stare.ma quelloche mi ha infastidita e stata la frase "io lo voglio ancora".E che me lodici a fare avrei dovuto rispondere ma era tutto cosi improvvisoe surreale che sono rimasta come una broccola!


----------



## disincantata (26 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> si sei stata chiara ma non ce l'avevo neanche con te.volevo solochiarire che io,a parte i nostri battibecchi e il suo mostrarsi presuntuosa e prepotente nei miei confronti(immatura?complessata?stupida?ill tutto rafforzato da mio marito) non accuso lei del tradimento Lei ha giocato le sue carte e lui c'e stato anche se non l'ha mai confessatodirettamente ma chi lo farebbe?e il chiarimento ci puo anche stare.ma quelloche mi ha infastidita e stata la frase "io lo voglio ancora".E che me lodici a fare avrei dovuto rispondere ma era tutto cosi improvvisoe surreale che sono rimasta come una broccola!



Anch'io credo non avrei saputo che rispondere, o si, VAFFANCULO. Forse quello che mi sarebbe scappato con una cosi.

Qui non si tratta solo di un amante o ex, ma di una che si è insediata falsamente in casa tua.


----------



## danielacala (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo totalmente.
> Così averne di persone che vogliono donare onestà al tradito!


Per me solo una zoccola mal riuscita.


----------



## danielacala (26 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> La storia di Chedire comincia ad assomigliare ad un thriller Hollywoodiano,ma non mi ricordo quale


Film bellissimo..che paura...quello a cui penso io la governante/tata allattava pure
il bimbo piccolo per allontanarlo dalla madre
ignara..che   doveva morire ...aiuto... 
uno spavento..il finale è buono fortunatamente


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Film bellissimo..che paura...quello a cui penso io la governante/tata allattava pure
> il bimbo piccolo per allontanarlo dalla madre
> ignara..che   doveva morire ...aiuto...
> uno spavento..il finale è buono fortunatamente


Bingo.  ti ricordi per caso il titolo?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bingo.  ti ricordi per caso il titolo?


La mano sulla culla


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Film bellissimo..che paura...quello a cui penso io la governante/tata allattava pure
> il bimbo piccolo per allontanarlo dalla madre
> ignara..che   doveva morire ...aiuto...
> uno spavento..il finale è buono fortunatamente


Ah si vero ma li proprio si trattava di psicopatia :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ed è questo che mi fa innervosire.
> Non lo capisco proprio.
> A me non è venuto nemmeno in mente di dare la colpa a lei quando ho beccato Mattia.
> E ti assicuro che è stato un bello sbocco scoprire che il mio amorino invece poteva tradire senza onore.
> ...


d'accordissimo con te, sono solo comparse. La responsabilità è di chi era in coppia ed ha tradito, io ho ragionato esattamente come te. Non me ne sono mai pentita.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mano sulla culla


Bbbrrrrrr


----------



## Innominata (26 Gennaio 2014)

Eppure qualcosa non mi quadra. Tanto più che nel suo vissuto Chedire la descrive come presuntuosa e arrogante, avendo avuto modo di viversela in una certa quotidianità. Leggendo Tebe e Brunetta ho pensato "si, lo penso anch'io", però poi ho sentito più di una stonatura. Intanto, che bisogno aveva di raggiungerla per allestire una specie di onore alle armi? Non poteva non rendersi conto che avrebbe suscitato un turbamento, un batticuore, spezzato un momento di privatezza quotidiana; ha cercato qualcosa facendo irruzione con sguardo provocatorio, scombinando una quiete del momento, non potendo non sapere che sarebbe rimasta nella mente di Chedire occupando pervasivamente i suoi pensieri, mettendola in uno stato di sospensione. Diciamo che c'è riuscita. Mi dispiace, ma non vedo un onesto onore alle armi. Non ha detto lo amo ancora, ma è' giusto anche se doloroso che me ne faccia una ragione. Ammesso che ci sia una necessità di simile cerimonia. L'ha detto con "sguardo brillante", rievocando scopate e appuntamenti, luoghi e date. E' stata un po' troppo articolata, ecco, e questo sconfinamento non mi convince fino in fondo della buona fede.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma.
> Quando si viene traditi ci si fa anche un esame di coscienza e si cercano anche le proprie responsabilità. Non è che non ne abbia anche chi ha scelto di accompagnarsi a una persona impegnata.
> Poi le situazioni cambiano da caso a caso.
> In questo caso questa è stata una bella stronza.


ma chi se ne frega, scusa... se con me uno ci provava, pur sapendolo (e ce ne sono stati, eh) ho rispondeo: "no, grazie . Sono impegnata". Se sono liberi/e, poi, fanno quel che vogliono. E' chi ha preso un impegno che dovrebbe mantenerlo, mica gli altri...

io, da single, evito gli impegnati, ma a questo punto solo perché sono cretina io


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Eppure qualcosa non mi quadra. Tanto più che nel suo vissuto Chedire la descrive come presuntuosa e arrogante, avendo avuto modo di viversela in una certa quotidianità. Leggendo Tebe e Brunetta ho pensato "si, lo penso anch'io", però poi ho sentito più di una stonatura. Intanto, che bisogno aveva di raggiungerla per allestire una specie di onore alle armi? Non poteva non rendersi conto che avrebbe suscitato un turbamento, un batticuore, spezzato un momento di privatezza quotidiana; ha cercato qualcosa facendo irruzione con sguardo provocatorio, scombinando una quiete del momento, non potendo non sapere che sarebbe rimasta nella mente di Chedire occupando pervasivamente i suoi pensieri, mettendola in uno stato di sospensione. Diciamo che c'è riuscita. Mi dispiace, ma non vedo un onesto onore alle armi. Non ha detto lo amo ancora, ma è' giusto anche se doloroso che me ne faccia una ragione. Ammesso che ci sia una necessità di simile cerimonia. L'ha detto con "sguardo brillante", rievocando scopate e appuntamenti, luoghi e date. E' stata un po' troppo articolata, ecco, e questo sconfinamento non mi convince fino in fondo della buona fede.


A me la tipa non mi garba ma per nulla proprio ...però sarà chedire che potrà confermare o meno ...


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me la tipa non mi garba ma per nulla proprio ...però sarà chedire che potrà confermare o meno ...


Io non sono sospettosa a caso e caratterialmente non sono
propensa alle seghe mentali.Io credo a quello che vedo e a cio
che ho conosciuto ogni giorno in 2 mesi.Ogni volta che venivano
delle coppie in casa notavo il suo sguardo malizioso verso il 
marito e la totale indifferenza nei confronti della donna.Quando
l'allontanavo cercava scuse per rimanere e finiva poi per irritarsi.
Ogni volta che lodavo la bellezza di una amica o conoscente trovava
sempre qualcosa di brutto e ironico da dire.Buona parola per nessuno.
Poi fredda come il ghiaccio emotivamente...Questo ho visto in 2 mesi.
Percio che non credo ai buoni propositi.Poi anche sua madre e cosi.Si e messa
con uno sposato con 2 figli e l'ha allontanato da tutti e da tutto...sembra un vizio 
di famiglia...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega, scusa... se con me uno ci provava, pur sapendolo (e ce ne sono stati, eh) ho rispondeo: "no, grazie . Sono impegnata". Se sono liberi/e, poi, fanno quel che vogliono. E' chi ha preso un impegno che dovrebbe mantenerlo, mica gli altri...
> 
> io, da single, evito gli impegnati, ma a questo punto solo perché sono cretina io


Non sei cretina, tuteli te stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mano sulla culla


Brava!! :up:


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Io non sono sospettosa a caso e caratterialmente non sono
> propensa alle seghe mentali.Io credo a quello che vedo e a cio
> che ho conosciuto ogni giorno in 2 mesi.Ogni volta che venivano
> delle coppie in casa notavo il suo sguardo malizioso verso il
> ...


Puoi solo aspettare e vedere.  al momento non puoi sapere il vero motivo per cui sta tizia si sia trasferita proprio nel tuo paese con tutti i posti che ci sono al mondo.

Comprati un quaderno ed annota ricordi,aneddoti e tutto quello che la facocera fa.   Magari ne esce una bella sceneggiatura per un thriller


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Puoi solo aspettare e vedere.  al momento non puoi sapere il vero motivo per cui sta tizia si sia trasferita proprio nel tuo paese con tutti i posti che ci sono al mondo.
> 
> Comprati un quaderno ed annota ricordi,aneddoti e tutto quello che la facocera fa.   Magari ne esce una bella sceneggiatura per un thriller


thriller?una commedia al italiana perche nelle cene tra amici
mi sono resa conto che lei si faceva gli occhietti dolci ma alcuni
mariti che io consideravo esemplari si gratificavano per non dire
altro...e sto parlando di coppie apparentemente perfette,il ritratto
della felicita assoluta...con mogli bellissime e di successo


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> thriller?una commedia al italiana perche nelle cene tra amici
> mi sono resa conto che lei si faceva gli occhietti dolci ma alcuni
> mariti che io consideravo esemplari si gratificavano per non dire
> altro...e sto parlando di coppie apparentemente perfette,il ritratto
> della felicita assoluta...con mogli bellissime e di successo


Uno dei primi miti che si sgretolano stando su tradinet è proprio questo.  Puoi avere un viso incantevole,un corpo da infarto secco ed essere la Femmina perfetta a letto......ed essere tradita lo stesso

(ovviamente la cosa vale anche per gli uomini)

Mai dare e/o darsi per scontati


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei cretina, tuteli te stessa.


boh, direi che è solo ed esclusivamente per 'non fare agli altri etc etc'. Idiozia, appunto: mica esiste davvero la legge del Karma 

però, a me va bene così.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> boh, direi che è solo ed esclusivamente per 'non fare agli altri etc etc'. Idiozia, appunto: mica esiste davvero la legge del Karma
> 
> però, a me va bene così.


Se poi ti innamori di uno impegnato hai ancora più possibilità del solito di star male.


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> boh, direi che è solo ed esclusivamente per 'non fare agli altri etc etc'. Idiozia, appunto: mica esiste davvero la legge del Karma però, a me va bene così.


fai bene.si chiama istinto di sopravvivenza perche gliimpegnati sono forse i peggiori e piu impegnati sonoe peggio fanno.


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega, scusa... se con me uno ci provava, pur sapendolo (e ce ne sono stati, eh) ho rispondeo: "no, grazie . Sono impegnata". Se sono liberi/e, poi, fanno quel che vogliono. E' chi ha preso un impegno che dovrebbe mantenerlo, mica gli altri...
> 
> io, da single, evito gli impegnati, ma a questo punto solo perché sono cretina io


Siamo cretine in due, io però dopo un po' smetto pure di ascoltare...insomma non vorrete che mantenga l'attenzione, con uno che non sputa mai a terra?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se poi ti innamori di uno impegnato hai ancora più possibilità del solito di star male.


anche quello è vero. Solo che ci vuol tempo anche per l'amore, e nel frattempo, anche se amore non è (e dunque di male non te le fai troppo), di male ne fai anche se non lo si sa. Non è così che voglio essere. Mah, come dicevo, forse troppi scrupoli


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siamo cretine in due, io però dopo un po' smetto pure di ascoltare...insomma non vorrete che mantenga l'attenzione, con *uno che non sputa mai a terra*?


eeehhhh?????

cioè?


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eeehhhh?????
> 
> cioè?


Scusa, è un modo di dire. Sta ad indicare uno che parla di continuo senza mai prendere fiato/sputare a terra=pause.
:carneval:


----------



## disincantata (26 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Uno dei primi miti che si sgretolano stando su tradinet è proprio questo.  Puoi avere un viso incantevole,un corpo da infarto secco ed essere la Femmina perfetta a letto......ed essere tradita lo stesso
> 
> (ovviamente la cosa vale anche per gli uomini)
> 
> Mai dare e/o darsi per scontati


:up::up::up:


----------



## mary80 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa, è un modo di dire. Sta ad indicare uno che parla di continuo senza mai prendere fiato/sputare a terra=pause.
> :carneval:


da noi anche "uno che non schiaccia mai la frizione"


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fatto.L'ho installato.E adesso vediamo...Sto sveglia dalle 5
per colpa loro.Ieri lui mi ha fatto un lungo discorso sul amore
illimitato che prova per me e su come siamo riusciti a superare
questa crisi!Gli ho risposto che non l'abbiamo superata del tutto
e che ci vuole ancora tempo.Ha detto che mi sto a torturare per niente
e che mi devo calmare perche lui non ha fatto niente con questa.Stavo
per raccontargli tutto ma mi sono trattenuta..per il mio bene.Ha detto
che sarebbe disposto a tutto per convicermi.Gli ho chiesto i tabulati
di quei mesi ed ha risposto che non sa come fare per averli.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Uno dei primi miti che si sgretolano stando su tradinet è proprio questo.  Puoi avere un viso incantevole,un corpo da infarto secco ed essere la Femmina perfetta a letto......ed essere tradita lo stesso
> 
> (ovviamente la cosa vale anche per gli uomini)
> 
> Mai dare e/o darsi per scontati


ah si indubbiamente chi pensa che il tradimento sia attinente all'aspetto fisico fa un bell 'errore di valutazione.. Buongiorno


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> si sei stata chiara ma non ce l'avevo neanche con te.volevo solochiarire che io,a parte i nostri battibecchi e il suo mostrarsi presuntuosa e prepotente nei miei confronti(immatura?complessata?stupida?ill tutto rafforzato da mio marito) non accuso lei del tradimento Lei ha giocato le sue carte e lui c'e stato anche se non l'ha mai confessatodirettamente ma chi lo farebbe?e il chiarimento ci puo anche stare.ma quelloche mi ha infastidita e stata la frase "io lo voglio ancora".E che me lodici a fare avrei dovuto rispondere ma era tutto cosi improvvisoe surreale che sono rimasta come una broccola!


credo che alla frase "Ma io lo voglio ancora" quasi nessuno, forse una cuor di pietra, avrebbe saputo rispondere, se non magari con un lordone tirato in piena faccia.
Ma siamo signore e non pesciaie quindi il rimanere come una broccola ci sta eccome.

Te lo ripeto. Lascia correre.
Hai talmente "vinto" su tutta la linea che una frase del genere, a distanza di giorni, dovrebbe apparirti surreale esattamente come l incontro.

Te lo suggerisco davvero con_ viva e vibrante soddisfazione._
Non starci nemmeno a pensare a cosa vuole o vorrebbe lei.
Cazzi. Suoi.
Hai una vita da vivere.
E una famiglia da coccolare.
Non perdere tempo


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Eppure qualcosa non mi quadra. Tanto più che nel suo vissuto Chedire la descrive come presuntuosa e arrogante, avendo avuto modo di viversela in una certa quotidianità. Leggendo Tebe e Brunetta ho pensato "si, lo penso anch'io", però poi ho sentito più di una stonatura. Intanto, che bisogno aveva di raggiungerla per allestire una specie di onore alle armi? Non poteva non rendersi conto che avrebbe suscitato un turbamento, un batticuore, spezzato un momento di privatezza quotidiana; ha cercato qualcosa facendo irruzione con sguardo provocatorio, scombinando una quiete del momento, non potendo non sapere che sarebbe rimasta nella mente di Chedire occupando pervasivamente i suoi pensieri, mettendola in uno stato di sospensione. Diciamo che c'è riuscita. Mi dispiace, ma non vedo un onesto onore alle armi. Non ha detto lo amo ancora, ma è' giusto anche se doloroso che me ne faccia una ragione. Ammesso che ci sia una necessità di simile cerimonia. L'ha detto con "sguardo brillante", rievocando scopate e appuntamenti, luoghi e date. E' stata un po' troppo articolata, ecco, e questo sconfinamento non mi convince fino in fondo della buona fede.



per le spedizioni punitive c'è sempre tempo.
Chedire chiama e noi arriviamo.
Poi sotto le tue cocche, sai quanta artiglieria ci sta?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Fatto.L'ho installato.E adesso vediamo...Sto sveglia dalle 5
> per colpa loro.Ieri lui mi ha fatto un lungo discorso sul amore
> illimitato che prova per me e su come siamo riusciti a superare
> questa crisi!Gli ho risposto che non l'abbiamo superata del tutto
> ...



oddio...che hai installato?







paura


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Fatto.L'ho installato.E adesso vediamo...Sto sveglia dalle 5
> per colpa loro.Ieri lui mi ha fatto un lungo discorso sul amore
> illimitato che prova per me e su come siamo riusciti a superare
> questa crisi!Gli ho risposto che non l'abbiamo superata del tutto
> ...




Cosa?

Per i tabulati basta registrarsi al sito e ti da i tabulati degli ultimi sei mesi.

Oppure spendendo circa 150 euro ci sono tecnici che recuperano i contenuti dei singoli msg.

Se sei brava ci riesci anche da sola. Io no.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> oddio...che hai installato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa, è un modo di dire. Sta ad indicare uno che parla di continuo senza mai prendere fiato/sputare a terra=pause.
> :carneval:


ah, ok. Pensavo volesse dire ben altro e mi stupiva :smile:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > oddio...che hai installato?
> ...


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Ma io rispondevo a realista, non a te nel merito delle altre e di quanto lui aveva detto.*
> *Mi sembrava chiaro* che non fosse riferito a te e alla tua situazione.
> ma soprattutto non ho mai scritto di santificare nessuno.
> 
> ...



A volte vieni proprio tirato per i capelli.......

Peccato che io stessi parlando del caso specifico di Chedire, con una frase persino lapidaria, per certi versi. E la tua risposta fosse pertinente alla mia affermazione. Quindi specifica. Forse sembrava chiaro solo a te, che non fosse riferito al caso di Chedire. Sarà colpa delle mie sinapsi, o degli occhiali. O della maleducazione. Chissà.....

PS: non c'è bisogno di scusarsi....


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa?
> 
> Per i tabulati basta registrarsi al sito e ti da i tabulati degli ultimi sei mesi.
> 
> ...


io c'ho provato ma la password l'avrebbero mandata sul
numero di lui e lui non mi avrebbe mai fatto vedere niente
Al epoca voleva prottegere la sua privacy!!!!!


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> io c'ho provato ma la password l'avrebbero mandata sul
> numero di lui e lui non mi avrebbe mai fatto vedere niente
> Al epoca voleva prottegere la sua privacy!!!!!



La password arriva, salvo disguidi tecnici, in circa 10 minuti. Fatti dare il telefono un pomeriggio con una scusa.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> A volte vieni proprio tirato per i capelli.......
> 
> Peccato che io stessi parlando del caso specifico di Chedire, con una frase persino lapidaria, per certi versi. E la tua risposta fosse pertinente alla mia affermazione. Quindi specifica. Forse sembrava chiaro solo a te, che non fosse riferito al caso di Chedire. Sarà colpa delle mie sinapsi, o degli occhiali. O della maleducazione. Chissà.....
> 
> PS: non c'è bisogno di scusarsi....


ma certo che per te era riferito a che dire, ma nella mia risposta poi il concetto era evidente che avevo allargato al fatto che non capisco quando si insulta l'amante.

Sei un po' troppo reattivo e aggressivo (inutilmente aggiungo)
Testosterone di default o brutta nottata?


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> io c'ho provato ma la password l'avrebbero mandata sul
> numero di lui e lui non mi avrebbe mai fatto vedere niente
> Al epoca voleva prottegere la sua privacy!!!!!


Vero. Avresti dovuto prendergli il cellulare. Magari di notte. 
Io glielo avevo requisito. Per mesi  e mesi. Zitto.
 Muto. Il problema e' conoscere il pin. 

Per me hai fatto benissimo. Se le cercano.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> chedire ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :unhappy:
> ...


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> le hai dato della mosca che si appoggia alle merde e a quanto pare al marito di chedire si è appoggiata molto.
> 
> 
> Comunque. Odio l'analisi logica.
> ...


*qui mi sembra chiaro che hai parlato del caso specifico.....
*


Tebe ha detto:


> ok, però a me fa un po' sorridere quando si insulta l'amante, cosa in alcuni casi buona e giusta per fare passare il picco, dimenticandosi che l'unica persona che si dovrebbe mostrizzare in toto è il nostro compagno/a, perchè certi poteri glieli danno loro.
> I nostri partners.
> 
> poi oh. Liberi tutti.
> Se si pensa che solo le/gli amanti siano delle merde va bene. Ognuno...


*ecco, adesso magari viri sul generico.....
*


Tebe ha detto:


> ma certo che per te era riferito a che dire, ma nella mia risposta poi il concetto era evidente che avevo allargato al fatto che non capisco quando si insulta l'amante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

No, come ti ho dimostrato solo in un secondo momento hai generalizzato....*
*Reattivo? forse......Inutilmente aggressivo? beh, ma non ho iniziato certo io.....
Il testosterone è l'ormone maschile, ovvio che l'abbia di default.
Brutta nottata, la tua forse.....*


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dal punto di vista etico e sbagliato lo so.Ma non e etico nemmeno portarmi l'amante a casa
> ...


----------



## danielacala (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> per le spedizioni punitive c'è sempre tempo.
> Chedire chiama e noi arriviamo.
> Poi sotto le tue cocche, sai quanta artiglieria ci sta?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Poi facciamo pure branco. .e giù a mordere
il polpaccio


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> *qui mi sembra chiaro che hai parlato del caso specifico.....
> *
> 
> 
> ...



infatti. Hai dimostrato esattamente ciò che ho asserito.
Grazie per avere quotato i post.
Li stavo cercando come una matta.


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> La password arriva, *salvo disguidi tecnici*, in circa 10 minuti. Fatti dare il telefono un pomeriggio con una scusa.





E' questo che mi preoccuperebbe non poco...se, per somma sfortuna, arrivasse quando il telefono è di nuovo nelle mani del proprietario?
Impossibile uscirne puliti...


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' questo che mi preoccuperebbe non poco...se, per somma sfortuna, arrivasse quando il telefono è di nuovo nelle mani del proprietario?
> Impossibile uscirne puliti...


Basta non renderglielo prima. Arriva subito.


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti. Hai dimostrato esattamente ciò che ho asserito.
> Grazie per avere quotato i post.
> Li stavo cercando come una matta.



Questione di punti di vista.
Dovere. Si devono sempre aiutare le donne in difficoltà....


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' questo che mi preoccuperebbe non poco...se, per somma sfortuna, arrivasse quando il telefono è di nuovo nelle mani del proprietario?
> Impossibile uscirne puliti...



E' una cosa che fatto alcune volte a distanza di tempo. Una volta si deve essere incerrato qualcosa e sono stato costretto a ripetere la registrazione più volte. Dopo mezza giornata sono arrivati 6 sms con password uno dietro l'altro....un incubo. Fortuna che ero da solo, al lavoro. Per questo ti consiglio un pomeriggio libero....


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> E' una cosa che fatto alcune volte a distanza di tempo. Una volta si deve essere incerrato qualcosa e sono stato costretto a ripetere la registrazione più volte. Dopo mezza giornata sono arrivati 6 sms con password uno dietro l'altro....un incubo. Fortuna che ero da solo, al lavoro. Per questo ti consiglio un pomeriggio libero....



scusa....inceppato.


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> E' una cosa che fatto alcune volte a distanza di tempo. Una volta si deve essere incerrato qualcosa e sono stato costretto a ripetere la registrazione più volte. Dopo mezza giornata sono arrivati 6 sms con password uno dietro l'altro....un incubo. Fortuna che ero da solo, al lavoro. Per questo ti consiglio un pomeriggio libero....



...ma si può fare anche di notte l'operazione?


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma si può fare anche di notte l'operazione?


Ti dico (forse) una stupidaggine. 
Secondo me la notte è meglio. I sistemi computerizzati sono meno intasati dal traffico diurno. Io mi sono registrato sul sito di H3G, in modo automatico, e poi automaticamente mi è arrivato l'sms con la password per il primo accesso. Prima accedi, cambia password e poi cancella il messaggio (oppure scriviti la password). Ti consiglio di comprarti una usim 3 e fare un minimo di esperienza. Non saprei dirti come funziona con gli altri operatori. La ricerca è limitata a 6 mesi dal momento in cui la fai, quindi prima lo fai......


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> E' una cosa che fatto alcune volte a distanza di tempo. Una volta si deve essere incerrato qualcosa e sono stato costretto a ripetere la registrazione più volte. Dopo mezza giornata sono arrivati 6 sms con password uno dietro l'altro....un incubo. Fortuna che ero da solo, al lavoro. Per questo ti consiglio un pomeriggio libero....


il problema e che lui per motivi di lavoro sta sempre col telefonoin mano.io il cel gliel'ho preso stanotte mentre dormiva.mi vergognodi fare queste cose perche io per prima predicavo la chiarezza e invece eccomiqua a fare la mata harry della situazione


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> il problema e che lui per motivi di lavoro sta sempre col telefonoin mano.io il cel gliel'ho preso stanotte mentre dormiva.mi vergognodi fare queste cose perche io per prima predicavo la chiarezza e invece eccomiqua a fare la mata harry della situazione



Potresti anche dirgli che sai come recuperare i numeri a cui ha inviato messaggi e chiamate con risposta negli ultimi 6 mesi e per il benessere familiare sarà meglio che lui collabori. Tieni presente che avresti accesso ad una discreta mole di dati da studiare e confrontare con la sua rubrica.......


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> il problema e che lui per motivi di lavoro sta sempre col telefonoin mano.io il cel gliel'ho preso stanotte mentre dormiva.*mi vergognodi fare queste cose perche io per prima predicavo la chiarezza e invece eccomiqua a fare la mata harry della situazione*



ma infatti è questo che mi stupisce (non parlo solo di te, eh, parlo in generale): un conto è riconoscere che si compie un'azione altamente deprecabile come ultima difesa, un conto è rivendicarne il diritto. Non so, a me sembra sbagliatissima la rivendicazione, come si avesse il diritto di. E' comunque un'usurpazione orrenda, anche se in difesa da un'usurpazione ancor più grande. Non lo dico da 'pulita', eh. Però, secondo me, un po' di autoesame è opportuno: io mi sono fatta schifo, pur avendo 'trovato' ben più di quanto tollerabile (e non ho installato proprio nessuna spia o roba del genere). Io, per me, spero caldamente di non incorrere mai più in una situazione talmente malata da 'constringermi' a fare qualcosa che di partenza aborro. Mi voglio piacere più di quanto voglia che qualcuno mi piaccia o piacergli.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Potresti anche dirgli che sai come recuperare i numeri a cui ha inviato messaggi e chiamate con risposta negli ultimi 6 mesi e per il benessere familiare sarà meglio che lui collabori. Tieni presente che avresti accesso ad una discreta mole di dati da studiare e confrontare con la sua rubrica.......


quello che e surreale nella mia di storia oltre l'amanteche dichiara di volerlo ancora(ma lei alla fine puo diree fare tutto quello che vuole) e la superficialita con cuimio marito affronta tutto questo.vedi io fin dal primomomento in cui scopri quei msg controllando i destinatarimessaggio(e quindi senza contenuto) gli ho chiesto i tabulati.liho pretesi per molto tempo e lui nonostante giurasse di nonaverci fatto niente con questa lo stesso non me li ha maiportati.anzi mi minacciava lui di portarmi dal avvocato se continuassia chiederli.cosi sono andata io dal avvocato perche lasituazione era diventata insostenibile.Ecco perche ormai nonha senso chiedere niente a lui ma fare subdolamente come ha fattolui con me.Non voglio litigare.Voglio solo osservare giustoper capire.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti è questo che mi stupisce (non parlo solo di te, eh, parlo in generale): un conto è riconoscere che si compie un'azione altamente deprecabile come ultima difesa, un conto è rivendicarne il diritto. Non so, a me sembra sbagliatissima la rivendicazione, come si avesse il diritto di. E' comunque un'usurpazione orrenda, anche se in difesa da un'usurpazione ancor più grande. Non lo dico da 'pulita', eh. Però, secondo me, un po' di autoesame è opportuno: io mi sono fatta schifo, pur avendo 'trovato' ben più di quanto tollerabile (e non ho installato proprio nessuna spia o roba del genere). Io, per me, spero caldamente di non incorrere mai più in una situazione talmente malata da 'constringermi' a fare qualcosa che di partenza aborro. Mi voglio piacere più di quanto voglia che qualcuno mi piaccia o piacergli.


io non voglio piacergli voglio essere amata per quello chesono e non considerata la moglie brava bravina che accettatutto pur di non perderlo.perche secondo me lui forse quellopensa quando porta fiori e dice ti amo 1000volte al di.non sonoetica ma forse senza saperlo gli ho dato la possibilita di darmidimostrazione di tutto quel amore che predica...piu che per luimi dispiace per me...ma non posso ricadere nel tunnel ancora una volta.voglio la verita in qualsiasi modo la possa ottenere


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> quello che e surreale nella mia di storia oltre l'amanteche dichiara di volerlo ancora(ma lei alla fine puo diree fare tutto quello che vuole) e* la superficialita con cuimio marito affronta tutto questo.vedi* io fin dal primomomento in cui scopri quei msg controllando i destinatarimessaggio(e quindi senza contenuto) gli ho chiesto i tabulati.liho pretesi per molto tempo e lui nonostante giurasse di nonaverci fatto niente con questa lo stesso non me li ha maiportati.anzi mi minacciava lui di portarmi dal avvocato se continuassia chiederli.cosi sono andata io dal avvocato perche lasituazione era diventata insostenibile*.Ecco perche ormai nonha senso chiedere niente a lui ma fare subdolamente come ha fattolui con me.Non voglio litigare.Voglio solo osservare giustoper capire*.



...è sempre la solita storia.
Sono superficiali, quasi tutti in questi frangenti.
Sentiti in pieno diritto per agire subdolamente, vediti come "costretta" a farlo per causa sua.
Se non avesse agito lui così non saresti in questa situazione. Tienilo sempre a mente tutte le volte che potrai sentirti in difetto, cosa che non lo sei affatto.

Posso chiederti una cosa?
Tuo marito insiste ancora sul non averci fatto niente?
In tal caso, tu, sapendo che non è così, come fai a mantenere la calma?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Potresti anche dirgli che sai come recuperare i numeri a cui ha inviato messaggi e chiamate con risposta negli ultimi 6 mesi e per il benessere familiare sarà meglio che lui collabori. Tieni presente che avresti accesso ad una discreta mole di dati da studiare e confrontare con la sua rubrica.......




ma perche'tutti fanno questi errori grossolani????con €5 si compra un sim,si mette in un vecchio cell,e nessuno sapra'mai niente.........


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> io non voglio piacergli voglio essere amata per quello chesono e non considerata la moglie brava bravina che accettatutto pur di non perderlo.perche secondo me lui forse quellopensa quando porta fiori e dice ti amo 1000volte al di.non sonoetica ma forse senza saperlo gli ho dato la possibilita di darmidimostrazione di tutto quel amore che predica...piu che per luimi dispiace per me...ma non posso ricadere nel tunnel ancora una volta.*voglio la verita in qualsiasi modo la possa ottenere*


questo lo capisco bene! :up:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Questione di punti di vista.
> Dovere. Si devono sempre aiutare le donne in difficoltà....



Signore.
Signore in difficoltà.
Il gesto molto cavalleresco non può avere al suo interno una fonetica come donna.
fa meno cavalierato e più giangua.


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2014)

mary80 ha detto:


> da noi anche "uno che non schiaccia mai la frizione"


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...è sempre la solita storia.
> Sono superficiali, quasi tutti in questi frangenti.
> Sentiti in pieno diritto per agire subdolamente, vediti come "costretta" a farlo per causa sua.
> Se non avesse agito lui così non saresti in questa situazione. Tienilo sempre a mente tutte le volte che potrai sentirti in difetto, cosa che non lo sei affatto.
> ...


quello che vedi qui e il risultato di una lunga crisi psicofisica
ho passato mesi a non mangiare,a dormire forse 2 ore a notte,
a bere vino per cena ma senza la cena e neanche la colazione(grazie
a Dio c'era  una bravissima donna che  ho trovato come babysitter dopo
la stronza) fino a quando il giorno dopo l'anniversario del matrimonio 
sono andata dal avvocato.Ho fatto psicoterapia e alla fine
sono andata in apatia...Adesso voglio solo scoprire cosa fare della mia
vita.Lui parla d'amore ma...Cmq ho pensato di piu a me...e questo non lo
voglio perdere piu.


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Signore.
> Signore in difficoltà.
> Il gesto molto cavalleresco non può avere al suo interno una fonetica come donna.
> fa meno cavalierato e più giangua.




Donne, si dice donne.
E sono comprese le Signore e le signore.


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> quello che vedi qui e il risultato di una lunga crisi psicofisica
> ho passato mesi a non mangiare,a dormire forse 2 ore a notte,
> a bere vino per cena ma senza la cena e neanche la colazione(grazie
> a Dio c'era  una bravissima donna che  ho trovato come babysitter dopo
> ...



Ti capisco benissimo!
L'apatia, o come lo chiamo io, lo stare nel limbo, penso che faccia parte anche questo del percorso "maledetto" che si deve giocoforza intraprendere.
Ma poi passa anche questo e lascia il posto all'"illuminazione" di cosa fare della propria vita. 
E prendi la decisione che ti appare la migliore, in molti casi la "meno peggio".

P.s. scusa se tocco lo stesso tasto: tuo marito ti ha detto tutto? Te lo chiedo con insistenza perché il primo passo per una possibile ricostruzione è la verità su quanto accaduto perché non si gioca più...c'è in ballo un matrimonio!


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> per le spedizioni punitive c'è sempre tempo.
> Chedire chiama e noi arriviamo.
> Poi sotto le tue cocche, sai quanta artiglieria ci sta?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ricordo la tua proposta della spedizione fuori della parrocchia:mrgreen:. Il drappello si sarebbe diviso tra chi si sarebbe occupato del marito ( caffè, ecc.), chi della parrocchiana chi della comunità dei fedeli e del coro diocesiano. Appunto tu fai il gioco di disarcionare il dolore vestendolo da balocco, ninnolo e gingillo narrativi; sempre dolore resta, ma si gioca meglio e più musicalmente:up:.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Donne, si dice donne.
> E sono comprese le Signore e le signore.



:rotfl::rotfl:

mamma mia che picco ti ho fatto prendere.

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ricordo la tua proposta della spedizione fuori della parrocchia:mrgreen:. Il drappello si sarebbe diviso tra chi si sarebbe occupato del marito ( caffè, ecc.), chi della parrocchiana chi della comunità dei fedeli e del coro diocesiano. Appunto tu fai il gioco di disarcionare il dolore vestendolo da balocco, ninnolo e gingillo narrativi; sempre dolore resta, ma si gioca meglio e più musicalmente:up:.


Beh, sai com'è...
il dolore resta è vero, ma un sorriso equivale a tirare per un secondo il fiato.

E poi ormai lo sapete.
Ironeggio proprio dove è difficile.
Son kreti


----------



## Fantastica (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh, sai com'è...
> il dolore resta è vero, ma un sorriso equivale a tirare per un secondo il fiato.
> 
> E poi ormai lo sapete.
> ...


Sei deliziosamente kreti, e continui a scrivere "ironeggio".:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

La legge protegge la privacy anche con modalità assurde.
In un matrimonio si può essere in regime di comunione dei beni e avere, ad esempio, conti separati per comodità e uno potrebbe dilapidare somme ingenti destinate alla famiglia eppure non si può (per legge) guardare la posta e gli estratticonto.
Direi che se uno dei due avesse questi sospetti dovrebbe trovare modo di verificare.
Qualcuno pensa di no.
In questo, come in altri casi, verificare potrebbe anche solo togliersi sospetti.
Anche se basta che uno usi il sistema di Lothar e non si troverebbe nulla.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La legge protegge la privacy anche con modalità assurde.
> In un matrimonio si può essere in regime di comunione dei beni e avere, ad esempio, conti separati per comodità e uno potrebbe dilapidare somme ingenti destinate alla famiglia eppure non si può (per legge) guardare la posta e gli estratticonto.
> Direi che se uno dei due avesse questi sospetti dovrebbe trovare modo di verificare.
> Qualcuno pensa di no.
> ...


Succede di peggio.

Banche e finanziarie accettano fideiussioni da chiunque. Anche su beni cointestati all'insaputa dell'altro cointestatario che si ritrova in fase di insolvenza la casa ipotecata.

E qui non c'entra matrimonio e comunione dei beni.

Sono abusi.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La legge protegge la privacy anche con modalità assurde.
> In un matrimonio si può essere in regime di comunione dei beni e avere, ad esempio, conti separati per comodità e uno potrebbe dilapidare somme ingenti destinate alla famiglia eppure non si può (per legge) guardare la posta e gli estratticonto.
> Direi che se uno dei due avesse questi sospetti dovrebbe trovare modo di verificare.
> Qualcuno pensa di no.
> ...


Se la moglie gli  mettesse un registratore in auto o altro marchingegno sgamerebbe anche lui.

O farlo pedinare.

Sara' come me. Se non vedo non ci credo.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo!
> L'apatia, o come lo chiamo io, lo stare nel limbo, penso che faccia parte anche questo del percorso "maledetto" che si deve giocoforza intraprendere.
> Ma poi passa anche questo e lascia il posto all'"illuminazione" di cosa fare della propria vita.
> E prendi la decisione che ti appare la migliore, in molti casi la "meno peggio".
> ...


Come si fa a sapere se hanno detto tutto?

Devi fidarti di un verme traditore che e' stato capace di tutto.


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come si fa a sapere se hanno detto tutto?
> 
> Devi fidarti di un verme traditore che e' stato capace di tutto.





Ciao cara!
Mi riferivo al "particolare" di esserci andato a letto, cosa che, se ho ben capito, era stata negata dal marito.
E se si incomincia a negare l'evidenza, addio...cosa vuoi ricostruire?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao cara!
> Mi riferivo al "particolare" di esserci andato a letto, cosa che, se ho ben capito, era stata negata dal marito.
> E se si incomincia a negare l'evidenza, addio...cosa vuoi ricostruire?


Potrebbe anche aver mentito la baby sitter.
Un controllo e passano i dubbi.


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche aver mentito la baby sitter.
> Un controllo e passano i dubbi.



...ma come si fa sto controllo?
Almeno se esistesse un rivelatore...
Perché, checché si dica che sia la stessa cosa, secondo me consumare o no fa la sua differenza in un tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma come si fa sto controllo?
> Almeno se esistesse un rivelatore...
> Perché, checché si dica che sia la stessa cosa, secondo me consumare o no fa la sua differenza in un tradimento.


Io non lo so come fare controlli :mrgreen:.
Per me prendere il cellulare quando uno dorme permette già di vedere molto perché qualcosa ci si dimentica sempre di cancellare e poi si possono vedere i tabulati, come dice Disincantata.
Non mi capacito che uno abbia il pin segreto per la moglie sul cellulare. A me questo puzzerebbe molto.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non lo so come fare controlli :mrgreen:.
> Per me prendere il cellulare quando uno dorme permette già di vedere molto perché qualcosa ci si dimentica sempre di cancellare e poi si possono vedere i tabulati, come dice Disincantata.
> Non mi capacito che uno abbia il pin segreto per la moglie sul cellulare. A me questo puzzerebbe molto.


Il problema e' che essendo in buona fede x anni non ci ho bsdato.

Quando ho cominciato ad accorgermi in vacanza che lovteneva spento qualche dubbio mi eta sorto.

Stupidamente non ho pensato di chiedergli il pin.

Se me l'avessr negato sarebve stata una confessione.

Purtroppo non l'ho fatto.

Net e' stata moltoooooooo piu' sveglis di me.

Io ne li dapevo mandare i msg ne sapevo che lui li usasse.

A fatica ne avevo letto uno. Sul suo x caso ed era delirante.

Talmente delirante che gli ho creduto. X lui era una pazza.
Stronzo.

Dopo la bomba ho imparato tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema e' che essendo in buona fede x anni non ci ho bsdato.
> 
> Quando ho cominciato ad accorgermi in vacanza che lovteneva spento qualche dubbio mi eta sorto.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non lo so come fare controlli :mrgreen:.
> Per me prendere il cellulare quando uno dorme permette già di vedere molto perché qualcosa ci si dimentica sempre di cancellare e poi si possono vedere i tabulati, come dice Disincantata.
> Non mi capacito che uno abbia il pin segreto per la moglie sul cellulare. A me questo puzzerebbe molto.


io ho il pin sul telefonino, sempre avuto, e non mi pare di averlo mai dato al mio (ex)compagno. Perché avrei dovuto?


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non lo so come fare controlli :mrgreen:.
> Per me prendere il cellulare quando uno dorme permette già di vedere molto perché qualcosa ci si dimentica sempre di cancellare e poi si possono vedere i tabulati, come dice Disincantata.
> Non mi capacito che uno abbia il pin segreto per la moglie sul cellulare. A me questo puzzerebbe molto.


Io ho pin ovunque. Pure sulla musica. E da sempre. Anche quando ero fedele con nulla da nascondere.
Il mio cell non è mai stato a disposizione di nessuno e mai lo sará.
Anche Mattia ha i pin. E non mi sembra strano nonostante abbia tradito.

Si ok la.smetto.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io ho il pin sul telefonino, sempre avuto, e non mi pare di averlo mai dato al mio (ex)compagno. Perché avrei dovuto?


Ecco.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Un matrimonio con figli non è una convivenza. Si ha un alto interesse comune: i figli appunto. Questi fanno apparire forzata quelle barriera. Si sono messi in comune conti, casa, geni e futuro degli stessi e si tiene riservato il pin?
Può essere che si usi per rischio di furto o altre ragioni ma è anche naturale comunicarlo, così come ci si scambia i bancomat se uno si è smagnetizzato e serve all'altro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un matrimonio con figli non è una convivenza. Si ha un alto interesse comune: i figli appunto. Questi fanno apparire forzata quelle barriera. Si sono messi in comune conti, casa, geni e futuro degli stessi e si tiene riservato il pin?
> Può essere che si usi per rischio di furto o altre ragioni ma è anche naturale comunicarlo, così come ci si scambia i bancomat se uno si è smagnetizzato e serve all'altro.


intanto, non è detto che si siano messi in comune i conti, non è mica neccessario. Poi si mettono in comne le cose neccessarie al fine (educazione dei filgi, etc), mica tanto per fare. Poi, ripeto, non credo che sia 'naturale' comunicare proprio niente. Eccheè, la fiera dello scanner reciproco? Se poi lui avesse avuto bisgono del telefono (mio) glielo avrei dato e detto al volo senza il minimo problema (mai avuto nulla da nascondere), ma questa cosa dello squadernamento totale mi manda ai matti, e così a un sacco di persone.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un matrimonio con figli non è una convivenza. Si ha un alto interesse comune: i figli appunto. Questi fanno apparire forzata quelle barriera. Si sono messi in comune conti, casa, geni e futuro degli stessi e si tiene riservato il pin?
> Può essere che si usi per rischio di furto o altre ragioni ma è anche naturale comunicarlo, così come ci si scambia i bancomat se uno si è smagnetizzato e serve all'altro.


Infatti.
Il cellulare riservato?
E perché?
Cosa c'è da nascondere in una famiglia?
Le conversazioni con le amiche/amici private si fanno quando si esce.
Le altre cose non vedo perché nasconderle.
Anche perché se si vuole si tradisce lo stesso.
Mia moglie ed io condividiamo tutto. Mai avuto pin. Mai nascosto le password.
Eppure...
Basta un secondo cellulare, o cancellare gli sms e il registro, una seconda mail e tutto è possibile.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un matrimonio con figli non è una convivenza. Si ha un alto interesse comune: i figli appunto. Questi fanno apparire forzata quelle barriera. Si sono messi in comune conti, casa, geni e futuro degli stessi e si tiene riservato il pin?
> Può essere che si usi per rischio di furto o altre ragioni ma è anche naturale comunicarlo, così come ci si scambia i bancomat se uno si è smagnetizzato e serve all'altro.



:up::up::up: !!!


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Credo che in un matrimonio, in qualche modo si rinunci, per non dire si perda, il diritto alla privacy. A casa mia i pin non li abbiamo e le password delle mail sono tutte aperte. Una volta, per sbaglio le ho cancellato una mail :mexican:, apriti cielo.......Mi tolse tutti gli accessi a tutte le mail. Dopo un paio di mesi, le dissi che la punizione mi sembrava sufficiente, ma mi presi del pasticcione, con conseguente prolungamento della pena. Poi, dopo diverso tempo....ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Il cellulare riservato?
> E perché?
> Cosa c'è da nascondere in una famiglia?
> ...


ma potranno esistere cose semplicemente private, e non biecamente nascoste, fra due persone o no? La posta è privata; la mail pure (e ricordo, protette dalla legge). Lo stesso per le conversazioni telefoniche e i messaggi. E ripeto, io da nascondere ho avuto ben poco (è un eufemismo), ma la mia 'privatezza' è sacra, non è l'amore per qualcuno che la scalfisce. Dall'altra parte, mi chiederei: "ma che vuoi sapere oltre a quello che ti dico? non ti fidi? Ma mica tutto è affar tuo!". Poi, ripeto, se ti serve il telefono perché il tuo l'hai rotto o perso, te lo allungo al volo e ti dò la pwd immediatamente, ma che c'entra? Tanto poi la psw la cambio :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Credo che in un matrimonio, in qualche modo si rinunci, per non dire si perda, il diritto alla privacy. A casa mia i pin non li abbiamo e le password delle mail sono tutte aperte. *Una volta, per sbaglio le ho cancellato una mail *:mexican:, apriti cielo.......Mi tolse tutti gli accessi a tutte le mail. Dopo un paio di mesi, le dissi che la punizione mi sembrava sufficiente, ma mi presi del pasticcione, con conseguente prolungamento della pena. Poi, dopo diverso tempo....ma questa è un'altra storia.


ecco, ovviamente non so lo scenario o il motivo per il quale tu stessi passeggiando nella sua casella di posta elettronica, ma se fossi stata io, ti avrei tagliato la mano e avrei cominciato a pensarti come un impiccione malfidato. Inttollerabile. 'prolungamento della pena'? Ma mica è un tuo diritto leggere le sue mail!


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Non tocco poi il tasto della Moleskine che da sempre ho e sulla quale da sempre scrivo pensieri in libertà. Chi la tocca, amore o no, muore.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma potranno esistere cose semplicemente private, e non biecamente nascoste, fra due persone o no? La posta è privata; la mail pure (e ricordo, protette dalla legge). Lo stesso per le conversazioni telefoniche e i messaggi. E ripeto, io da nascondere ho avuto ben poco (è un eufemismo), ma la mia 'privatezza' è sacra, non è l'amore per qualcuno che la scalfisce. Dall'altra parte, mi chiederei: "ma che vuoi sapere oltre a quello che ti dico? non ti fidi? Ma mica tutto è affar tuo!". Poi, ripeto, se ti serve il telefono perché il tuo l'hai rotto o perso, te lo allungo al volo e ti dò la pwd immediatamente, ma che c'entra? Tanto poi la psw la cambio :mrgreen:



La questione è che se io sposo una persona che amo, do tutto me stesso e non la parte che piace a me e che mi torna utile. La fiducia non la si pretende, la si conquista, in un matrimonio.
E di certo non la si ottiene nascondendo le cose elementari. 
Se a mia moglie nascondessi i contenuti del mio cellulare, la mia mail, o anche facebook, non le darei un gran messaggio... la coppia è condividere, o almeno, non negare la condivisione. Si condivide una casa, l'economia domestica, ma soprattutto l'educazione dei figli... e si nascondono le mail?
Tutto questo ovviamente, e senza ipocrisia, non è una garanzia di totale apertura, non è e non lo sarà mai.
Come ho detto, ognuno di noi può riservarsi dei piccoli spazi segreti personali: una seconda mail, o anche questo forum, per dire, dove mantenere e coltivare la propria individualità, o comprarsi un secondo cellulare.
Ma esplicitare tutto questo in un rapporto di coppia, lo trovo negativo come messaggio, soprattutto se si condivide una famiglia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La questione è che se io sposo una persona che amo, do tutto me stesso e non la parte che piace a me e che mi torna utile. La fiducia non la si pretende, la si conquista, in un matrimonio.
> E di certo non la si ottiene nascondendo le cose elementari.
> Se a mia moglie nascondessi i contenuti del mio cellulare, la mia mail, o anche facebook, non le darei un gran messaggio... la coppia è condividere, o almeno, non negare la condivisione. Si condivide una casa, l'economia domestica, ma soprattutto l'educazione dei figli... e si nascondono le mail?
> Tutto questo ovviamente, e senza ipocrisia, non è una garanzia di totale apertura, non è e non lo sarà mai.
> ...


secondo me continui a confondere il privato -una cosa solo mia nella quale tu non c'entri nulla, che c'è sempre stata e sempre ci sarà indipendentemente da te- col nascondere -faccio una cosa sbagliata e non voglio che tu lo sappia-. Nessuno ha il diritto di sapere di me tutto, nessuno, mai. Io non ho mai preteso di sapere dell'altro tutto, mai. La coppia come la raccontate voi, per me (e tantissimi altri) sembra più il Grande Fratello (Orwell, eh, non la trasmissione da cretini) che amore. Brrr. :scared:

(ripeto per la millesima volta, a scanso: non ho mai tradito e non flirto come una tredicenne e non ho mai usato mail o telefonino per fare 'cose illecite').


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ecco, ovviamente non so lo scenario o il motivo per il quale tu stessi passeggiando nella sua casella di posta elettronica, ma se fossi stata io, ti avrei tagliato la mano e avrei cominciato a pensarti come un impiccione malfidato. Inttollerabile. 'prolungamento della pena'? Ma mica è un tuo diritto leggere le sue mail!



Noi usiamo liberamente tutte le mail di casa, senza distinzione di nome e cognome. Per soddisfare la tua curiosità, cercavo una mail pubblicitaria di MediaWorld, che arrivava in una delle sue. L'ho letta e cancellata. lei mi aveva detto "c'è la mail di MW", pensavo l'avesse letta......Usiamo indifferentemente anche tutti i cellulari, a seconda di dove c'è più carica, o più credito da spendere.....E la posta fisica, la apre chi la prende. E' una scelta, non è detto che vada bene a tutti, o che vada bene sempre.


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> secondo me continui a confondere il privato -una cosa solo mia nella quale tu non c'entri nulla, che c'è sempre stata e sempre ci sarà indipendentemente da te- col nascondere -faccio una cosa sbagliata e non voglio che tu lo sappia-. Nessuno ha il diritto di sapere di me tutto, nessuno, mai. Io non ho mai preteso di sapere dell'altro tutto, mai. La coppia come la raccontate voi, per me (e tantissimi altri) sembra più il Grande Fratello (Orwell, eh, non la trasmissione da cretini) che amore. Brrr. :scared:
> 
> (ripeto per la millesima volta, a scanso: non ho mai tradito e non flirto come una tredicenne e non ho mai usato mail o telefonino per fare 'cose illecite').



E se questa tua, peraltro giusta, voglia o necessità, di tenere alcune cose tue solo per te, provocassero dolore e disagio nel tuo partner? Beninteso, lui le accetterebbe, pur non condividendole, ma tu ti accorgessi che ne sta soffrendo, che inizia a sentirsi insicuro,  come ti comporteresti?


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> secondo me continui a confondere il privato -una cosa solo mia nella quale tu non c'entri nulla, che c'è sempre stata e sempre ci sarà indipendentemente da te- col nascondere -faccio una cosa sbagliata e non voglio che tu lo sappia-. Nessuno ha il diritto di sapere di me tutto, nessuno, mai. Io non ho mai preteso di sapere dell'altro tutto, mai. La coppia come la raccontate voi, per me (e tantissimi altri) sembra più il Grande Fratello (Orwell, eh, non la trasmissione da cretini) che amore. Brrr. :scared:
> 
> (ripeto per la millesima volta, a scanso: non ho mai tradito e non flirto come una tredicenne e non ho mai usato mail o telefonino per fare 'cose illecite').


Letta così sembra molta paura di donarti completamente all'altro.

Ripeto: nessun saprà mai tutto dell'altro, e questo è ovvio.
Ma imporlo come regola non è un bel messaggio.
Se la regola è: il mio cell non si tocca, la mia mail non la scarico ma rimane segreta on line, facebook è mio  e ti nego l'amicizia etc... il messaggio che arriva è quello di una condivisione negata, e questo non alimenta in alcun modo la fiducia.
Se poi ci sono dei figli che crescono, adolescenti, hai voglia a pretendere da loro quello che si nega all'interno di una coppia.
Lasceresti la totale privacy a una tredicenne sul PC o sul cellulare o quando esce con gli amici?
Detto questo, noi come coppia e famiglia abbiamo sempre condiviso tutto.
Mia moglie ha cominciato a nascondersi quando mandava sms e ha cambiato la password della mail solo quando ha avuto l'amante. E solo quando ha avuto l'amante ha preteso la sua privacy.
Che è sfociata al secondo cellulare quando io ho preteso che lei non mandasse più sms a lui.
Sms pagati ovviamente anche da me, visto che il conto era in comune. Giusto per intenderci: se io pago gli sms all'amante e non li posso neppure leggere, mi sento doppiamente coglione, no?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> E se questa tua, peraltro giusta, voglia o necessità, di tenere alcune cose tue solo per te, provocassero dolore e disagio nel tuo partner? Beninteso, lui le accetterebbe, pur non condividendole, ma tu ti accorgessi che ne sta soffrendo, che inizia a sentirsi insicuro,  come ti comporteresti?



il partner si attacca...io ho 3cell,+ 1 segreto che vive in ufficio,1 tablet,1pc...ma ci metto becco solo io.Anche se la moglie pagherebbe per accedere..........


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Credo che in un matrimonio, in qualche modo *si rinunci*, per non dire *si perda*, *il diritto alla privacy*. A casa mia i pin non li abbiamo e le password delle mail sono tutte aperte. Una volta, per sbaglio le ho cancellato una mail :mexican:, apriti cielo.......Mi tolse tutti gli accessi a tutte le mail. Dopo un paio di mesi, le dissi che la punizione mi sembrava sufficiente, ma mi presi del pasticcione, con conseguente prolungamento della pena. Poi, dopo diverso tempo....ma questa è un'altra storia.





danny ha detto:


> La questione è che se io sposo una persona che amo, do tutto me stesso e non la parte che piace a me e che mi torna utile. La fiducia non la si pretende, la si conquista, in un matrimonio.
> E di certo non la si ottiene *nascondendo* le cose elementari.
> Se a mia moglie *nascondessi* i contenuti del mio cellulare, la mia mail, o anche facebook, non le darei un gran messaggio... la coppia è condividere, o almeno, *non negare la condivisione*. Si condivide una casa, l'economia domestica, ma soprattutto l'educazione dei figli... e si nascondono le mail?
> Tutto questo ovviamente, e senza ipocrisia, non è una garanzia di totale apertura, non è e non lo sarà mai.
> ...


Io rispndevo a cose come queste; in buona parte di esse c'è appunto il fraintendimento per me grave fra privacy e segreti da nascondere. Poi, ovviamente ognuno fa come gli pare, se l'altro lo consente. Io il mio diritto alla privacy, che è costituzionale, non lo perdo né lo cedo se mi innamoro, né lo faccio perdere. Esattamente come non racconto per filo e per segno cosa dico o scambio coi miei amici/che quando esco con loro. Poi, se a lui serve una mia mail gliela allego in un'altra mail (inviata a lui).


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il partner si attacca...io ho 3cell,+ 1 segreto che vive in ufficio,1 tablet,1pc...ma ci metto becco solo io.Anche se la moglie pagherebbe per accedere..........



:up:Ma tu sei straordinario....:mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> E se questa tua, peraltro giusta, voglia o necessità, di tenere alcune cose tue solo per te, provocassero dolore e disagio nel tuo partner? Beninteso, lui le accetterebbe, pur non condividendole, ma tu ti accorgessi che ne sta soffrendo, che inizia a sentirsi insicuro,  come ti comporteresti?


ci parlerei, anche tanto, cercherei di riportarlo a ragione. Per nessun motivo avallerei la sua insicurezza, che non è un diritto avere ma solo un grave difetto, per me. Se non si fida, erode il mio amore per lui, molto molto velocemente. Non sono io a doverlo rassicurare, è lui che non deve essere così insicuro/sospettoso/impiccione. Io, da parte mia, ho sempre avuto un atteggiamento chiaro e serio, non ho mai fatto la stupida in giro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non tocco poi il tasto della Moleskine che da sempre ho e sulla quale da sempre scrivo pensieri in libertà. Chi la tocca, amore o no, muore.


Quoto te e Tebe sull'argomento.
Sacra privacy.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> :up:Ma tu sei straordinario....:mexican:



No amico,penso solo  che la condivisione sia un'enorme idiozia...sai sono oltre 26 anni..mi capisci no?


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci parlerei, anche tanto, cercherei di riportarlo a ragione. Per nessun motivo avallerei la sua insicurezza, che non è un diritto avere ma solo un grave difetto, per me. Se non si fida, erode il mio amore per lui, molto molto velocemente. Non sono io a doverlo rassicurare, è lui che non deve essere così insicuro/sospettoso/impiccione. Io, da parte mia, ho sempre avuto un atteggiamento chiaro e serio, non ho mai fatto la stupida in giro.



Un atteggiamento che può essere condiviso. Ma talvolta può portare alla separazione. Come in ogni cosa, dipende da cosa vogliamo e a cosa siamo disposti a rinunciare per averlo. A me, personalmente non è mai costato niente rinunciare alla privacy. Mia mogli è stata meno decisa nel prendere una decisione: naturalmente non le ho imposto nulla, le ho detto quali erano le mie esigenze e le ho lasciato libertà di scelta.


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico,penso solo  che la condivisione sia un'enorme idiozia...sai sono oltre 26 anni..mi capisci no?



Come no? Per me sono 24.....


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il partner si attacca...io ho 3cell,+ 1 segreto che vive in ufficio,1 tablet,1pc...ma ci metto becco solo io.Anche se la moglie pagherebbe per accedere..........



Ma infatti tu sei un traditore....


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Letta così sembra molta paura di donarti completamente all'altro.
> 
> Ripeto: nessun saprà mai tutto dell'altro, e questo è ovvio.
> Ma imporlo come regola non è un bel messaggio.
> ...


va bene, io intanto parlavo di una storia -da parte mia- senza tare o segreti o tradimenti, questo già fa la differenza, secondo me. Sul neretto: non sono madre né l'ho granché desiderato, dunque non saprei con certezza. Posso dirti che i miei, quando ero adolescente, non hanno mai e dico mai invaso la mia privacy nemmeno per scherzo. Non erano al corrente di centinaia di cose; d'altro canto, però, se ne volevo parlare/confrontarmi, mia madre -a suo modo- era più che disponibile. Tornando al messaggio: secondo me si manda esattamente il messaggio giusto (per me, eh), cioè: "io sono io, con un sacco di cose e aspetti. Tu sei tu, con altrettante cose e aspetti. Poi ci siamo noi, con questo amore grande. Nessuno dei tre viene leso dagli altri due, nessuno degli altri cessa di esistere solo perché ti amo".


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti tu sei un traditore....


infatti. Io parlavo di ben altro, eh.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci parlerei, anche tanto, cercherei di riportarlo a ragione. Per nessun motivo avallerei la sua insicurezza, che non è un diritto avere ma solo un grave difetto, per me. Se non si fida, erode il mio amore per lui, molto molto velocemente. Non sono io a doverlo rassicurare, è lui che non deve essere così insicuro/sospettoso/impiccione. Io, da parte mia, ho sempre avuto un atteggiamento chiaro e serio, non ho mai fatto la stupida in giro.


Stai parlando di coppia, non di famiglia.
Io pur potendo avere accesso alla mail di mia moglie e al suo cellulare, non ho mai letto nulla, le ho lasciato i suoi spazi.
Come è giusto che sia.
Sapere di poterlo fare è un'iniezione di fiducia, non farlo è rispetto dell'altro.
La prima volta in tutta la mia vita matrimoniale che ho preso in mano il cell di mia moglie è stato quando lei mi ha chiesto di uscire con un suo amico a cena, che si è rivelato poi il suo amante.
Aggiungendo lei, alle mie obiezioni "Ma non hai fiducia in me?".
No, in quel momento era crollata, e avevo intuito che mi mentiva.
Tieni conto che in passato mia moglie non fu altrettanto corretta: le mie mail le leggeva, gli sms me l'ha confessato, pure. E una mail di una mia amica, appena sposati, ci costò una forte litigata di gelosia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Un atteggiamento che può essere condiviso. Ma talvolta può portare alla separazione. Come in ogni cosa, dipende da cosa vogliamo e a cosa siamo disposti a rinunciare per averlo. A me, personalmente non è mai costato niente rinunciare alla privacy. Mia mogli è stata meno decisa nel prendere una decisione: naturalmente non le ho imposto nulla, le ho detto quali erano le mie esigenze e le ho lasciato libertà di scelta.


capito. Certo, ognuno poi sceglie. L'importante è non imporre, poi ognuno valuta cosa vuol dire e cosa è disposto a fare.


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma potranno esistere cose semplicemente private, e non biecamente nascoste, fra due persone o no? La posta è privata; la mail pure (e ricordo, protette dalla legge). Lo stesso per le conversazioni telefoniche e i messaggi. E ripeto, io da nascondere ho avuto ben poco (è un eufemismo), ma la mia 'privatezza' è sacra, non è l'amore per qualcuno che la scalfisce. Dall'altra parite, mi chiederei: "ma che vuoi sapere oltre a quello che ti dico? non ti fidi? Ma mica tutto è affar tuo!". Poi, ripeto, se ti serve il telefono perché il tuo l'hai rotto o perso, te lo allungo al volo e ti dò la pwd immediatamente, ma che c'entra? Tanto poi la psw la cambio :mrgreen:


Quoto tutto. Il tuo prima. Questo. E il dopo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Stai parlando di coppia, non di famiglia*.
> Io pur potendo avere accesso alla mail di mia moglie e al suo cellulare, non ho mai letto nulla, le ho lasciato i suoi spazi.
> Come è giusto che sia.
> Sapere di poterlo fare è un'iniezione di fiducia, non farlo è rispetto dell'altro.
> ...


per me la famiglia è solo (solo????) una coppia più figli. Non credo né desidero che la riproduzione etc. cambi la natura della cosa, ma ci sta che possa non essere un pensiero condiviso. Molte volte, leggendo qui del concetto di 'famiglia' così come viene espresso da tanti mi sento rabbrividire, io non ci sto dentro a molti degli scenari che leggo qui (non tutti eh, e non per tutti gli aspetti, eh )


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> va bene, io intanto parlavo di una storia -da parte mia- senza tare o segreti o tradimenti, questo già fa la differenza, secondo me. Sul neretto: non sono madre né l'ho granché desiderato, dunque non saprei con certezza. Posso dirti che i miei, quando ero adolescente, non hanno mai e dico mai invaso la mia privacy nemmeno per scherzo. Non erano al corrente di centinaia di cose; d'altro canto, però, se ne volevo parlare/confrontarmi, mia madre -a suo modo- era più che disponibile. Tornando al messaggio: secondo me si manda esattamente il messaggio giusto (per me, eh), cioè: "io sono io, con un sacco di cose e aspetti. Tu sei tu, con altrettante cose e aspetti. Poi ci siamo noi, con questo amore grande. Nessuno dei tre viene leso dagli altri due, nessuno degli altri cessa di esistere solo perché ti amo".


Le cose cambiano moltissimo con dei figli.
Non puoi pretendere da loro quello che non faresti tu, e già ora me ne sto accorgendo, noi genitori siamo i modelli.
Io ho vissuto la mia infanzia/adolescenza con ben altri problemi che la privacy.
Una certa parte dei miei amici non è arrivata alla maturità.
Diciamo che quando da ragazzo vedi una nonna che insegue il nipote quando va dagli spacciatori e litiga con loro, certe questioni come la salvaguardia della vita privata passano molto in secondo piano.
Per inciso, quel ragazzo è morto a 22 anni di overdose.
E se penso alla mia gioventù, cazzo, io un tredicenne da solo senza controllo oggi non lo lascerei.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le cose cambiano moltissimo con dei figli.
> Non puoi pretendere da loro quello che non faresti tu, e già ora me ne sto accorgendo, noi genitori siamo i modelli.
> Io ho vissuto la mia infanzia/adolescenza con ben altri problemi che la privacy.
> Una certa parte dei miei amici non è arrivata alla maturità.
> ...


mia madre non era mica scema: la prima volta che m'ha beccato sfatta (di canne) m'ha fatto a strisce. Mi aspettava ogni santa notte, giusto per darmi un'occhiata. Con gli adolescenti ci parli, gli 'stai sotto' non sono mostri d'abilità nella dissimulazione. Il messaggio che vorrei dar loro, per altro, è esattamente questo: la vita è la tua, non mia; non sono una poliziotta che ti perquisisco o ispeziono le tue cose. Hai i diritti che io ho, che sono costituzionali. Non li usurpo, nemmeno da genitore. Eccheccazzo. :smile:

poi, se gli scenari si complicano e diventano pericolosi, a mali estremi estremi rimedi. Ma partirci mi sa da Grande Fratello. Io non mi fiderei mai e poi mai di un genitore così. Lo detesterei come un dittatore.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per me la famiglia è solo (solo????) una coppia più figli.  )



Dici poco...
Palle.
Non è solo un aumento del numero dei componenti.
E' una ridefinizione completa dell'equilibrio di un rapporto tra più persone, e un cambiamento completo
della prospettiva delle persone che la compongono.
Altrimenti, hai voglia a svegliarti due volte per notte per anni come abbiamo fatto noi.
Altro che privacy... 
Questo era l'ultimo dei problemi. Il primo problema era: come gestire il pupo quando si ammala se tutti e due dobbiamo andare a lavorare? I nonni...
Beh due sono morti a breve distanza... quindi i problemi sono diventati:
come gestire il pupo e le malattie dei nonni, e successivamente la depressione di mia moglie?
Per non parlare di tutti gli altri problemi che devi condividere.
Io ho dato il biberon a mia figlia quanto mia moglie, ho cambiato ugualmente i pannolini e portato la bimba al tempo famiglia 3 volte la settimana, giù in giardino per anni a farla giocare. E altrettanto mi svegliavo di notte.
Se si condividono queste cose... si condivide tutto, o quasi.
Io i miei spazi me li sono tenuti, come lei, ovvio. Ma il più era condiviso.
Ma tutto queste difficoltà le superi solo se sai di poter contare totalmente sull'altro, e ovviamente con le cose belle che un bimbo ti regala. Io non tornerei mai indietro, anzi, tornerei solo per farlo prima ed averne due.
E' stata l'esperienza più bella della mia vita. Averlo saputo prima.


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *per me la famiglia è solo (solo????) una coppia più figli.* Non credo né desidero che la riproduzione etc. cambi la natura della cosa, ma ci sta che possa non essere un pensiero condiviso. Molte volte, leggendo qui del concetto di 'famiglia' così come viene espresso da tanti mi sento rabbrividire, io non ci sto dentro a molti degli scenari che leggo qui (non tutti eh, e non per tutti gli aspetti, eh )



Beh, no.....proprio no. La famiglia è ....i figli + la coppia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dici poco...
> Palle.
> Non è solo un aumento del numero dei componenti.
> E' una ridefinizione completa dell'equilibrio di un rapporto tra più persone, e un cambiamento completo
> ...


ma chi l'ha detto di non poter contare sulla'altro totalmente? E' proprio perché ci conti, e ti fidi, che non ti fai i cazzi suoi, scusa.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mia madre non era mica scema: la prima volta che m'ha beccato sfatta (di canne) m'ha fatto a strisce. Mi aspettava ogni santa notte, giusto per darmi un'occhiata. Con gli adolescenti ci parli, gli 'stai sotto' non sono mostri d'abilità nella dissimulazione. Il messaggio che vorrei dar loro, per altro, è esattamente questo: la vita è la tua, non mia; non sono una poliziotta che ti perquisisco o ispeziono le tue cose. Hai i diritti che io ho, che sono costituzionali. Non li usurpo, nemmeno da genitore. Eccheccazzo. :smile:
> 
> poi, se gli scenari si complicano e diventano pericolosi, a mali estremi estremi rimedi. Ma partirci mi sa da Grande Fratello. Io non mi fiderei mai e poi mai di un genitore così. Lo detesterei come un dittatore.



Aspetta a diventare madre. Ora ragioni ancora da figlia.
Delle canne mi importa poco.
A 19 anni ubriaco ho attraversato un incrocio a 100 all'ora a semaforo rosso di notte.
Se sono qui a scrivere, è perché dopo quella sera ho capito quanto ero stato coglione.
I genitori non lo sapevano. I miei sono divorziati e io non ho mai vissuto con loro.


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mia madre non era mica scema: la prima volta che m'ha beccato sfatta (di canne) m'ha fatto a strisce. Mi aspettava ogni santa notte, giusto per darmi un'occhiata. Con gli adolescenti ci parli, gli 'stai sotto' non sono mostri d'abilità nella dissimulazione. Il messaggio che vorrei dar loro, per altro, è esattamente questo: la vita è la tua, non mia; non sono una poliziotta che ti perquisisco o ispeziono le tue cose. Hai i diritti che io ho, che sono costituzionali. Non li usurpo, nemmeno da genitore. Eccheccazzo. :smile:
> 
> poi, se gli scenari si complicano e diventano pericolosi, a mali estremi estremi rimedi. Ma partirci mi sa da Grande Fratello. Io non mi fiderei mai e poi mai di un genitore così. Lo detesterei come un dittatore.



Con i figli adolescenti o pre-adolescenti, la democrazia può essere in quasi tutti i casi deleteria......Basta una sola pasticca a friggere il cervello.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha detto di non poter contare sulla'altro totalmente? E' proprio perché ci conti, e ti fidi, che non ti fai i cazzi suoi, scusa.


Di mia moglie infatti mi son sempre fidato.
Lei andava anche allora sola al centro commerciale, e lasciava me a casa con la bimba.
Non avevo motivo di di dubitare, la nostra vita non ci era sconosciuta.
Adesso, i motivi per dubitare li ho.
La fiducia non è qualcosa che nasce spontaneamente.
Bisogna nutrirla volta per volta, giorno per giorno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Beh, no.....proprio no. La famiglia è ....i figli + la coppia.


per me la coppia è il cardine. Non salverei mai la famiglia in quanto tale, a coppia finita. I figli crescono bene anche con due genitori in gamba ma separati. Il concetto di famigghia che vale più d'ogni altro e che si ha da mantenere in piedi anche a coppia finita, peggio che con la formalina, mi sembra un incubo. 

a partire da me, che ho avuto una 's-famiglia' piacevole quanto una matassa di filo spinato, a tutti i miei amici di allora e ora, praticamente non conosco persone, o è rarissimo, che siano cresciute in famiglie 'tradizionali'. Nessuno di noi è morto, o infelice, o umanamente incapace di empatia, o che so io. Le coppie finiscono e le 'famiglie' trovano altra forma, più 'diffusa spazialmente' . Non ci vedo nulla di grave o strano.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Aspetta a diventare madre. Ora ragioni ancora da figlia.
> Delle canne mi importa poco.
> A 19 anni ubriaco ho attraversato un incrocio a 100 all'ora a semaforo rosso di notte.
> Se sono qui a scrivere, è perché dopo quella sera ho capito quanto ero stato coglione.
> *I genitori non lo sapevano*. I miei sono divorziati e io non ho mai vissuto con loro.


vedi che siamo d'accordo? Molti di noi sono vivi per caso, non certo perché i genitori si sono improvvisati dittatori del controllo.


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per me la coppia è il cardine. Non salverei mai la famiglia in quanto tale, a coppia finita. I figli crescono bene anche con due genitori in gamba ma separati. Il concetto di famigghia che vale più d'ogni altro e che ha da mantenere in piedi anche a coppia finita, peggio che con la formalina, mi sembra un incubo.
> 
> a partire da me, che ho avuto una 's-famiglia' piacevole quanto una matassa di filo spinato, a tutti i miei amici di allora e ora, praticamente non conosco persone, o è rarissimo, che siano cresciute in famiglie 'tradizionali'. Nessuno di noi è morto, o infelice, o umanamente incapace di empatia, o che so io. Le coppie finiscono e le 'famiglie' trovano altra forma, più 'diffusa spazialmente' . Non ci vedo nulla di grave o strano.




Giusto.....diciamo così allora la famiglia è: i figli + (la mamma + il papà):rotfl:


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Con i figli adolescenti o pre-adolescenti, la democrazia può essere in quasi tutti i casi deleteria......Basta una sola pasticca a friggere il cervello.


I genitori devono esserci. 
E per esserci devono imparare a condividere.
E insegnare a farlo.
Non c'è solo il problema della pasticca.
Un mio amico a 18 anni una sera si è buttato sotto il treno.
Un altro con la moto è morto in un incidente.
Sbandare a quell'età è facile, il difficile è rendersene conto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Con i figli adolescenti o pre-adolescenti, la *democrazia può essere in quasi tutti i casi deleteria*......Basta una sola pasticca a friggere il cervello.


io a questo non voglio credere nel modo più assoluto. I figli si educano. Ci si parla. Si formano. Ci si confronta. Si froma in loro il concetto di giusto e sbagliato. Leggere il loro diario fa parte della seconda categoria


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vedi che siamo d'accordo? Molti di noi sono vivi per caso, non certo perché i genitori si sono improvvisati dittatori del controllo.



I miei di me non sapevano nulla. Ma proprio nulla.
Se ero ubriaco ero perché ero solo, questa cosa mi ha pesato per anni.
Essere un bambino con i genitori che ti mollano dai nonni, pesa tutta la vita sul piano dell'affettività.
Non essere mai stato il centro di una famiglia lo trovo ancora adesso una delle più grandi assenza della mia vita.
I miei hanno divorziato per un tradimento di mia padre quando avevo 5 anni.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io a questo non voglio credere nel modo più assoluto. I figli si educano. Ci si parla. Si formano. Ci si confronta. Si froma in loro il concetto di giusto e sbagliato. Leggere il loro diario fa parte della seconda categoria


I figli sono individui, il dna pesa.
L'educazione migliore è l'esempio. In ogni caso questo è necessario.
Se due genitori si nascondono le cose, il bambino impara che nascondere è giusto.
Io dai mei non ho imparato ad amare.
Ci ho messo anni a capire cosa vuol dire.
E forse neppure adesso ci sono arrivato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> I miei di me non sapevano nulla. Ma proprio nulla.
> Se ero ubriaco ero perché ero solo, questa cosa mi ha pesato per anni.
> Essere un bambino con i genitori che ti mollano dai nonni, pesa tutta la vita sul piano dell'affettività.
> Non essere mai stato il centro di una famiglia lo trovo ancora adesso una delle più grandi assenza della mia vita.
> I miei hanno divorziato per un tradimento di mia padre quando avevo 5 anni.


io non sono mai stata il centro di niente; ero però uno dei poli fondamentali, mai messo in discussione. Un altro era mia fratello, un altro era mia madre. Mio padre lo lasciamo da parte, che è meglio, che come polo era deboluccio per mille e più ragioni. Ognuno parla per quello che sa e quello che vede anche fuori dalla sua cerchia intima, ovvio. In genere non parlo d'astrofisica, non ne ho la competenza. Però dico il poco che so e il pco che voglio. Molte immagini di famiglia che leggo qui sono per me irrespirabili, ingestibili, assolutamente non desiderate. Si è tutti diversi, ognuno la sua storia, ognuno poi sceglie il meglio che può o desidera.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> I figli sono individui, il dna pesa.
> L'educazione migliore è l'esempio. In ogni caso questo è necessario.
> Se due genitori si nascondono le cose, il bambino impara che nascondere è giusto.
> Io dai mei non ho imparato ad amare.
> ...


per me sbagli ancora, sempre lo stesso errore. Non dire, o tenere per sé, non è nascondere. I figli imparano che ci sono sfere private e che hanno il pieno diritto di averle, questo imparano. Imparano che possono avere parti private senza che nessuno gli imponga di mostrarle. Che nessuno ha il diritto di violentarli in questo senso. Questo, imparano. Imparano la libertà.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per me sbagli ancora, sempre lo stesso errore. Non dire, o tenere per sé, non è nascondere. I figli imparano che ci sono sfere private e che hanno il pieno diritto di averle, questo imparano. Imparano che possono avere parti private senza che nessuno gli imponga di mostrarle. Che nessuno ha il diritto di violentarli in questo senso. Questo, imparano. Imparano la libertà.


La libertà è fare quello che ci si sente di fare.
Da noi non ci sono sfere private.
Si fa tutto insieme. Pure la tv sta sparendo dalla nostra vita.
Il pc è nella sala comune, e chi lo usa viene visto da tutti.
Si mangia assieme, senza tv di sottofondo, e ci si racconta.
Si passa il we insieme. Non c'è nulla di imposto. E proprio per questo
è una cosa molto bella. Neppure esiste il pudore, le porte dei bagni sono aperte.
Mia figlia risponde al telefono.Ha accesso al computer.
Ognuno ha la sua vita, condivisa liberamente con gli altri.
Nessuna imposizione. Quando si esce si racconta liberamente quello che si è fatto con la voglia di raccontarlo, non per subire un processo.
Quando è successo il tradimento, tutto questa condivisione ha avuto una battuta d'arresto e per la prima volta mia moglie ha reclamato la sua privacy. In realtà pretendeva di portare avanti la sua storia.
L'ultima volta lei è tornata piangente e mi ha detto che potevo guardare il suo cellulare, spiarla, pedinarla, qualsiasi cosa, senza problemi, purché tornassi ad avere fiducia in lei.
Ho voluto metterla alla prova subito e ho guardato i tabulati del cellulare.
Poi, basta.
Non voglio essere un guardiano di nessuno, non è questo il rapporto che voglio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La libertà è fare quello che ci si sente di fare.
> Da noi non ci sono sfere private.
> Si fa tutto insieme. Pure la tv sta sparendo dalla nostra vita.
> Il pc è nella sala comune, e chi lo usa viene visto da tutti.
> ...


avevo in parte capito, ma non credo che questa sia una regola: è una cosa che sta bene a te/voi, non una cosa buona in sé. Io in una relazione di questo tipo muio d'asfissia dopo 3 giorni. Per me sarebbe un incubo assoluto. Sul bagno, io chuido a chiave la porta anche ora, che vivo sola, pensa quando convivevo. Il mio compagno era uguale uguale. Maccheè 'sta cosa della condivisione totale pure in bagno...orrore :unhappy:


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> avevo in parte capito, ma non credo che questa sia una regola: è una cosa che sta bene a te/voi, non una cosa buona in sé. Io in una relazione di questo tipo muio d'asfissia dopo 3 giorni. Per me sarebbe un incubo assoluto. Sul bagno, io chuido a chiave la porta anche ora, che vivo sola, pensa quando convivevo. Il mio compagno era uguale uguale. Maccheè 'sta cosa della condivisione totale pure in bagno...orrore :unhappy:



Ma infatti... la libertà è anche scegliere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti... la libertà è anche scegliere.


per me, basta che tu rifletta sulla cosa e cominci a non fare più l'equazione privacy=cose da nascondere e va tutto bene :up:


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per me, basta che tu rifletta sulla cosa e cominci a non fare più l'equazione privacy=cose da nascondere e va tutto bene :up:



Dal momento che non sei la mia donna... va benissimo!
Se tu lo fossi, mi adatterei.
Ovvero manterrei pure io la mia privacy, non pretendendo da te nulla di più di quel che vorresti da me e viceversa.
Ogni rapporto di coppia si fonda su un suo personalissimo equilibrio.
Che quando si rompe, lo fa comunque, in qualsiasi caso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dal momento che non sei la mia donna... va benissimo!
> Se tu lo fossi, mi adatterei.
> Ovvero manterrei pure io la mia privacy, non pretendendo da te nulla di più di quel che vorresti da me e viceversa.
> *Ogni rapporto di coppia si fonda su un suo personalissimo equilibrio.*


d'accordissimo! Poiché, però, si parlava un po' più in generale, mi sei sembrato troppo netto su questa cosa. Un conto è pensare che questa cosa vale *per* te (se non condivide, mi nasconde), un conto è pensare/dire *secondo* me se non si condivide, si nasconde. Questo, dicevo, perché c'è un sacco di gente come me che questa equazione la rifiuta, e non certo per proteggere tresche.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordissimo! Poiché, però, si parlava un po' più in generale, mi sei sembrato troppo netto su questa cosa. Un conto è pensare che questa cosa vale *per* te (se non condivide, mi nasconde), un conto è pensare/dire *secondo* me se non si condivide, si nasconde. Questo, dicevo, perché c'è un sacco di gente come me che questa equazione la rifiuta, e non certo per proteggere tresche.



Diciamo che le tresche ci sono anche quando si condivide...
L'ho detto... una gmail qualsiasi, un secondo cellulare e si va tranquilli, pur rimanendo trasparenti sul resto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che le tresche ci sono anche quando si condivide...
> L'ho detto... una gmail qualsiasi, un secondo cellulare e si va tranquilli, pur rimanendo trasparenti sul resto.


non ne esci, eh, proprio non ne esci.
Cavolo, esiste anche gente come me, che di tresche non ne ha. Non sono mica tutti traditori; e giustappunto, come anche tu affermi, stai fresco a fare il dittatore del controllo, se vogliono, il modo di sfuggire lo trovano. Smetti una buona volta di fare del tuo caso specifico un universo totale. Io, così vessata, tradirei per sfregio, guarda un po'


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordissimo! Poiché, però, si parlava un po' più in generale, mi sei sembrato troppo netto su questa cosa. Un conto è pensare che questa cosa vale *per* te (se non condivide, mi nasconde), un conto è pensare/dire *secondo* me se non si condivide, si nasconde. Questo, dicevo, perché c'è un sacco di gente come me che questa equazione la rifiuta, e non certo per proteggere tresche.


Il fatto che ogni coppia abbia un suo personalissimo equilibrio, lo si può capire quando osservi le altre coppie.
Noi nei conosciamo una che è scambista, ovvero hanno scelto di condividere tutto anche il tradimento, se così si può chiamare ancora, perché qui nessuno tradisce l'altro, tutte e due gli individui sono consapevoli e d'accordo su quello che fanno e lo fanno insieme.
Poi ci sono le coppie aperte. Ognuno dei due elementi della coppia ufficiale ha altre relazioni di cui l'altro è consapevole, ma a cui rimangono estranee sempre. 
Poi ci sono le coppie ipocrite, in cui ci si tradisce vicendevolmente ma senza che l'altro lo sappia.
In effetti si sta assieme per tante ragioni. Per compagnia, per questioni economiche, per amore...
Il mio concetto di coppia è che si sta insieme all'altro perché ti piace stare insieme (lasciando da parte l'ovvio discorso affettivo).
E quando la coppia diventa famiglia, si estende questo concetto a tre o quattro persone.
Si vive insieme, non si convive.
Per dire... mia moglie fa shopping con me... perché piace a tutti e due.
Se non piacesse, basterebbe dirlo e comportarsi di conseguenza.
Tante cose infatti le abbiamo fatte da soli negli anni.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non ne esci, eh, proprio non ne esci.
> Cavolo, esiste anche gente come me, che di tresche non ne ha. (...) Io, così vessata, tradirei per sfregio, guarda un po'


Per ora...
Si dice sempre così, prima.
D'altronde per come hai chiuso il post... 

Scherzo... ma nella vita mai esser certi di qualcosa.
Neppure di se stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> intanto, non è detto che si siano messi in comune i conti, non è mica neccessario. Poi si mettono in comne le cose neccessarie al fine (educazione dei filgi, etc), mica tanto per fare. Poi, ripeto, non credo che sia 'naturale' comunicare proprio niente. Eccheè, la fiera dello scanner reciproco? Se poi lui avesse avuto bisgono del telefono (mio) glielo avrei dato e detto al volo senza il minimo problema (mai avuto nulla da nascondere), ma questa cosa dello squadernamento totale mi manda ai matti, e così a un sacco di persone.


Mi ripeto: dipende dal tipo di rapporto. Anch'io all'inizio tenevo tutto separato poi col tempo tutto è diventato comune. E' un percorso naturale. Il fatto che non si apra la posta o non si spii il cellulare è perché ci si fida non perché ci sono impedimenti. Pensa a un cassetto o una stanza non apribile, non è pensabile, anche se ognuno i suoi cassetti se li gestisce da solo. Sennò si è sposati con Barbablù.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che ogni coppia abbia un suo personalissimo equilibrio, lo si può capire quando osservi le altre coppie.
> Noi nei conosciamo una che è scambista, ovvero hanno scelto di condividere tutto anche il tradimento, se così si può chiamare ancora, perché qui nessuno tradisce l'altro, tutte e due gli individui sono consapevoli e d'accordo su quello che fanno e lo fanno insieme.
> Poi ci sono le coppie aperte. Ognuno dei due elementi della coppia ufficiale ha altre relazioni di cui l'altro è consapevole, ma a cui rimangono estranee sempre.
> Poi ci sono le coppie ipocrite, in cui ci si tradisce vicendevolmente ma senza che l'altro lo sappia.
> ...


tra le coppie scambiste, quelle aperte e quelle ipocrite ti sei dimenticato quelle 'più tradizionali', fra le quali quelle 'sane' ed altrettanto diffuse se non di più. :smile: Questo, dicevo: fai asserzioni generiche che si attagliano al tuo caso, non ai casi in generale. Per questo ti dicevo: attento a trasformare il tuo caso in una regola, perché pensare o presumere o peggio dare per scontato che chi non condivide totalmente come fosse libro aperto sta nascondendo qualcosa ai tuoi danni è sbagliato in generale. Essù, mi sembrate assolutamente desiderosi di essere al centro di tutto e sempre e se non lo siete vi sentite estromessi. Che noia! Non è così, ed è sano quanto il suo contrario. Anzi, per come al vedo io, mettere sé al centro è ben più san che trasformarsi -volontariamente o no- in una propaggine della famiglia del Grande Fratello.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto: dipende dal tipo di rapporto. Anch'io all'inizio tenevo tutto separato poi col tempo tutto è diventato comune. E' un percorso naturale. Il fatto che non si apra la posta o non si spii il cellulare è perché ci si fida non perché ci sono impedimenti. Pensa a un cassetto o una stanza non apribile, non è pensabile, anche se ognuno i suoi cassetti se li gestisce da solo. Sennò si è sposati con Barbablù.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> va bene, io intanto parlavo di una storia -da parte mia- senza tare o segreti o tradimenti, questo già fa la differenza, secondo me. Sul neretto: non sono madre né l'ho granché desiderato, dunque non saprei con certezza. Posso dirti che *i miei, quando ero adolescente, non hanno mai e dico mai invaso la mia privacy *nemmeno per scherzo. Non erano al corrente di centinaia di cose; d'altro canto, però, se ne volevo parlare/confrontarmi, mia madre -a suo modo- era più che disponibile. Tornando al messaggio: secondo me si manda esattamente il messaggio giusto (per me, eh), cioè: "io sono io, con un sacco di cose e aspetti. Tu sei tu, con altrettante cose e aspetti. Poi ci siamo noi, con questo amore grande. Nessuno dei tre viene leso dagli altri due, nessuno degli altri cessa di esistere solo perché ti amo".


Questo è quel che credi tu :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha detto di non poter contare sulla'altro totalmente? E' proprio perché ci conti, e ti fidi, che non ti fai i cazzi suoi, scusa.


Non ti fai cazzi suoi: non ci sono ostacoli perché tu te li possa fare. Per me è totalmente diverso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto: dipende dal tipo di rapporto. Anch'io all'inizio tenevo tutto separato poi col tempo tutto è diventato comune. E' un percorso naturale. Il fatto che non si apra la posta o non si spii il cellulare è perché ci si fida non perché ci sono impedimenti. Pensa a un cassetto o una stanza non apribile, non è pensabile, anche se ognuno i suoi cassetti se li gestisce da solo. Sennò si è sposati con Barbablù.


ecco un altro pensiero particolare però detto in modo generale. Naturale è per te, se lo provi naturalmente. Non è naturale affatto se non lo provi. Un cassetto è una parte della casa ed esiste da quando esiste il progetto comune della casa; la posta, i contatti, il telefono, la mail preesistono alla coppia, sono personali; ci saranno anche se la coppia finisce (cosa che per la casa non vale, la sua ragion d'essere è la sua condivisione). Se ti senti messa in discussione per questo, *per me* c'è un problema. *Secondo* me, fai quello che ti va, a fronte a d analogo, reciproco e pari desiderio dell'altro. Io scappo a gambe levate


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quel che credi tu :carneval:


no, no, con mia madre, da adulta, ne abbiamo ben parlato. E lei mi ha detto cosa ha fatto e cosa no, e perché. 

per altro, saltando di palo in frasca, il rapporto con i figli non è paritario (sebbene molti genitori abusino di tale non paritarietà). Fra due adulti è paritario. Arrogati il diritto di mettere le mani delle mie cose, e vedi che succede


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per me sbagli ancora, sempre lo stesso errore. Non dire, o tenere per sé, non è nascondere. I figli imparano che ci sono sfere private e che hanno il pieno diritto di averle, questo imparano. Imparano che possono avere parti private senza che nessuno gli imponga di mostrarle. Che nessuno ha il diritto di violentarli in questo senso. Questo, imparano. Imparano la libertà.


prima di imparare la libertà devi imparare a sapere cos'è e a gestirla.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti fai cazzi suoi: non ci sono ostacoli perché tu te li possa fare. Per me è totalmente diverso.


ma se io mantengo il filtro che ho sempre avuto, e tu lo forzi, o ti stressi, o ti lamenti, o, o, o, ti stai cercando di farti i cazzi miei, cazzi nei quali tu non c'entri, ti preesistevano e ci saranno anche quando tu -forse- non ci sarai più. Cosa c'è di così intolerabile?


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma se io mantengo il filtro che ho sempre avuto, e tu lo forzi, o ti stressi, o ti lamenti, o, o, o, ti stai cercando di farti i cazzi miei,* cazzi nei quali tu non c'entri,* ti preesistevano e ci saranno anche quando tu -forse- non ci sarai più. Cosa c'è di così intolerabile?


tipo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima di imparare la libertà devi imparare a sapere cos'è e a gestirla.


ma sicuramente. Ma perché, sapere che c'è qualcuno che ha il diritto di spiare le loro cose insegna loro cos'è la libertà e gestirla? O è ben altro a farlo, tipo il dialogo liberamente condiviso?


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ecco un altro pensiero particolare però detto in modo generale. Naturale è per te, se lo provi naturalmente. Non è naturale affatto se non lo provi. Un cassetto è una parte della casa ed esiste da quando esiste il progetto comune della casa; la posta, i contatti, il telefono, la mail preesistono alla coppia, sono personali; ci saranno anche se la coppia finisce (cosa che per la casa non vale, la sua ragion d'essere è la sua condivisione). Se ti senti messa in discussione per questo, *per me* c'è un problema. *Secondo* me, fai quello che ti va, a fronte a d analogo, reciproco e pari desiderio dell'altro. Io scappo a gambe levate


Quando mia moglie ha mandato la foto del suo culo nudo in spiaggia a ottobre all'amante, ha potuto farlo perché aveva libero accesso alle mie foto sul pc comune - già, perché era una foto che avevo scattato io.
E lo ha fatto sulla base del rapporto di fiducia che c'era tra noi, fiducia che è garanzia della libertà dell'individuo in una coppia: io mi son trovato sul mac quella foto copiata - mia moglie è un'imbranata sul mac - e non ho sospettato nulla, dato che c'era, lo ripeto, fiducia.
Quando è venuta a galla la cosa, mia moglie mi ha detto:
"Sì, io ti ho nascosto tutto, ma anche tu per anni ti sei fatto i cazzi tuoi con i forum (di ciclismo) e io non sono mai venuta a leggerli".
Come dire... tu oggi pretende la privacy per te e sai che non la usi male, ma se fosse il tuo fidanzato invece ad abusarne... la penseresti sempre uguale?
Quello che voglio dire è che gestendo il rapporto così, si danno anche molte giustifcazioni agli altri per farsi i cazzi loro.
E non è detto che non se ne approfittino, prima o poi.
Sulle coppie scambiste, aperte, etc... quello che conosciamo ci sono arrivati dopo un lungo percorso, all'inizio erano "normali".


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ecco un altro pensiero particolare però detto in modo generale. Naturale è per te, se lo provi naturalmente. Non è naturale affatto se non lo provi. Un cassetto è una parte della casa ed esiste da quando esiste il progetto comune della casa; la posta, i contatti, il telefono, la mail preesistono alla coppia, sono personali; ci saranno anche se la coppia finisce (cosa che per la casa non vale, la sua ragion d'essere è la sua condivisione). Se ti senti messa in discussione per questo, *per me* c'è un problema. *Secondo* me, fai quello che ti va, a fronte a d analogo, reciproco e pari desiderio dell'altro. Io scappo a gambe levate


Ma chi si sente messo in discussione?!
Ti sto dicendo e te lo sta dicendo Danny che è un percorso che avviene naturalmente, come è avvenuto per me lo è stato per tutte le coppie che conosco, perché non c'è ragione di usare chiavi di sorta. Altro discorso è se esistono figli grandi che potrebbero leggere per curiosità cose riguardanti terze persone. Allora si mette una password alla mail o al cellulare ma l'altro le conosce.
Non è una salvaguardia da tradimenti o segno di insicurezza (perché nulla salvaguardia, vedi me e Danny) è una cosa che avviene quando si è famiglia da decenni. Non puoi sapere come ti sentiresti in una situazione che non hai vissuto. Poi chiaro che esistono casi diversi. In nulla c'è universalità. Ma non si può definire assurdo quello che avviene in quasi tutte le famiglie.


----------



## scrittore (28 Gennaio 2014)

*@Anna*

Abbiamo tutti dei segreti..
a volte privacy=non dire nulla e farsi i cazzi propri è una equazione vincente! 
Soprattutto quando fai cose che sei sicuro che non fanno male a nessuno ma che generano solo casini se gli altri lo venissero a sapere ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tipo?


tipo: cosa dico ai miei amici. I versi che scrivo. I cazzi privati dei miei amici sui quali li consiglio, magari. Dettagli su relazioni precedenti che io piuttosto che raccontare mi segherei la lingua. Relazioni amicali non comuni con lui. E così via. Scazzi o sfoghi momentanei che non voglio condividere perché non mi riassumono se non per quell'istante. ... potrei continuare per ore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quando mia moglie ha mandato la foto del suo culo nudo in spiaggia a ottobre all'amante, ha potuto farlo perché aveva libero accesso alle mie foto sul pc comune - già, perché era una foto che avevo scattato io.
> E lo ha fatto sulla base del rapporto di fiducia che c'era tra noi, fiducia che è garanzia della libertà dell'individuo in una coppia: io mi son trovato sul mac quella foto copiata - mia moglie è un'imbranata sul mac - e non ho sospettato nulla, dato che c'era, lo ripeto, fiducia.
> Quando è venuta a galla la cosa, mia moglie mi ha detto:
> "Sì, io ti ho nascosto tutto, ma anche tu per anni ti sei fatto i cazzi tuoi con i forum (di ciclismo) e io non sono mai venuta a leggerli".
> ...


vabbè, io parlo in generale, della varietà possibile di atteggiamenti, e tu ritorni al particolare e personale. Fine comunicazione, va bene così.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi si sente messo in discussione?!
> Ti sto dicendo e te lo sta dicendo Danny che è un percorso che avviene naturalmente, come è avvenuto per me lo è stato per tutte le coppie che conosco, perché non c'è ragione di usare chiavi di sorta. Altro discorso è se esistono figli grandi che potrebbero leggere per curiosità cose riguardanti terze persone. Allora si mette una password alla mail o al cellulare ma l'altro le conosce.
> Non è una salvaguardia da tradimenti o segno di insicurezza (perché nulla salvaguardia, vedi me e Danny) è una cosa che avviene quando si è famiglia da decenni. Non puoi sapere come ti sentiresti in una situazione che non hai vissuto. Poi chiaro che esistono casi diversi. In nulla c'è universalità. Ma non si può definire assurdo quello che avviene in quasi tutte le famiglie.


Con mio marito ho sempre avuto conti in comune, bancomat e carte che ci scambiamo ma questo è una cosa che riguarda la famiglia. Per esempio io non avrei mai accettato la separazioni dei conti. Ma questo è un mio limite e per fortuna mio marito condivideva la cosa.
Dopodichè credo che il cellulare sia un altro discorso. Tralasciando le tresche penso ai miei e suoi rapporti di amicizia. Alle mail che ci si possono scrivere tra amici in cui ci si confida e si raccolgono confidenza altrui.
Se penso che un mio wup ad un amico/amica in cui mi sfogo su cose mie private e intime possa essere di libero accesso alla loro compagnia/compagno un po' mi infastidisce. Esattamente come non mi va che una confidenza fatta a me possa essere letta da mio marito.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, no, con mia madre, da adulta, ne abbiamo ben parlato. E lei mi ha detto cosa ha fatto e cosa no, e perché.
> 
> per altro, saltando di palo in frasca, il rapporto con i figli non è paritario (sebbene molti genitori abusino di tale non paritarietà). Fra due adulti è paritario. Arrogati il diritto di mettere le mani delle mie cose, e vedi che succede


Lo dicevo scherzando perché ci sono perfino genitori che non verificano cosa fanno i figli non dico minorenni ma bambini. Per me sbagliano.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi si sente messo in discussione?!
> Ti sto dicendo e te lo sta dicendo Danny che è un percorso che avviene naturalmente, come è avvenuto per me lo è stato per tutte le coppie che conosco, perché non c'è ragione di usare chiavi di sorta. Altro discorso è se esistono figli grandi che potrebbero leggere per curiosità cose riguardanti terze persone. Allora si mette una password alla mail o al cellulare ma l'altro le conosce.
> Non è una salvaguardia da tradimenti o segno di insicurezza (perché nulla salvaguardia, vedi me e Danny) è una cosa che avviene quando si è famiglia da decenni. Non puoi sapere come ti sentiresti in una situazione che non hai vissuto. Poi chiaro che esistono casi diversi. In nulla c'è universalità. Ma *non si può definire assurdo quello che avviene in quasi tutte le famiglie*.


mai definito assurdo in generale, intanto. Dico che è assurdo trarne una regola generale. Poi, evidentemente, abbiamo cerchie amicali molto molto molto diverse. Tutte le coppie, più che longeve, che conosco, hanno mail personali, pin sul telefonino, amicizie personali e non comuni a fianco di quelle comuni. E sono tante.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con mio marito ho sempre avuto conti in comune, bancomat e carte che ci scambiamo ma questo è una cosa che riguarda la famiglia. Per esempio io non avrei mai accettato la separazioni dei conti. Ma questo è un mio limite e per fortuna mio marito condivideva la cosa.
> Dopodichè credo che il cellulare sia un altro discorso. *Tralasciando le tresche penso ai miei e suoi rapporti di amicizia. Alle mail che ci si possono scrivere tra amici in cui ci si confida e si raccolgono confidenza altrui.
> Se penso che un mio wup ad un amico/amica in cui mi sfogo su cose mie private e intime possa essere di libero accesso alla loro compagnia/compagno un po' mi infastidisce. Esattamente come non mi va che una confidenza fatta a me possa essere letta da mio marito.*


ma super d'accordo!!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dicevo scherzando perché ci sono perfino genitori che non verificano cosa fanno i figli non dico minorenni ma bambini. Per me sbagliano.


eccome.
c'è un confine tra privacy ,accudimento e obbligo di cura e protezione di un minore.
ma in genere per le persone che si amano un occhio attento è d'obbligo...che è ben diverso dal ficcanasare


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con mio marito ho sempre avuto conti in comune, bancomat e carte che ci scambiamo ma questo è una cosa che riguarda la famiglia. Per esempio io non avrei mai accettato la separazioni dei conti. Ma questo è un mio limite e per fortuna mio marito condivideva la cosa.
> Dopodichè credo che il cellulare sia un altro discorso. Tralasciando le tresche penso ai miei e suoi rapporti di amicizia. Alle mail che ci si possono scrivere tra amici in cui ci si confida e si raccolgono confidenza altrui.
> Se penso che un mio wup ad un amico/amica in cui mi sfogo su cose mie private e intime possa essere di libero accesso alla loro compagnia/compagno un po' mi infastidisce. Esattamente come non mi va che una confidenza fatta a me possa essere letta da mio marito.


Ma infatti nessuno le legge! Ma non c'è la serratura. E' diverso. Ora abbiamo mezzi elettronici ma se spostiamo l'attenzione sul cartaceo è come un cassetto chiuso. Ci sono le lettere che scrive la mia amica e i bambini non le devono leggere e il cassetto è chiuso a chiave. Perfetto. Io coniuge non leggo, ci mancherebbe è amica tu, non mia è come quando ci si trova tra amici e non mi aspetto che tu mi riferisca parola per parola di cosa hai parlato da sola con l'amica. Ma la chiave non è nascosta o appesa al collo, io so dov'è, non la prendo, non mi interessa, ti rispetto, so dov'è. Altrimenti c'è proprio l'effetto Barbablù.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccome.
> c'è un confine tra privacy ,accudimento e obbligo di cura e protezione di un minore.
> ma in genere per le persone che si amano un occhio attento è d'obbligo...che è ben diverso dal ficcanasare


Penso anche che potrebbe essere perfino un reato non sapere con chi ha contatti un minore dei 14 anni.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tipo: cosa dico ai miei amici. I versi che scrivo. I cazzi privati dei miei amici sui quali li consiglio, magari. Dettagli su relazioni precedenti che io piuttosto che raccontare mi segherei la lingua. Relazioni amicali non comuni con lui. E così via. Scazzi o sfoghi momentanei che non voglio condividere perché non mi riassumono se non per quell'istante. ... potrei continuare per ore.


Perché credi che io - o mia moglie - non li abbia?
Eppure il mio cell è aperto,
la mail la scarico con mail sul mac, non ho cassetti segreti, facebook è visibile con password in memoria.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quando mia moglie ha mandato la foto del suo culo nudo in spiaggia a ottobre all'amante, ha potuto farlo perché aveva libero accesso alle mie foto sul pc comune - già, perché era una foto che avevo scattato io.
> E lo ha fatto sulla base del rapporto di fiducia che c'era tra noi, fiducia che è garanzia della libertà dell'individuo in una coppia: io mi son trovato sul mac quella foto copiata - mia moglie è un'imbranata sul mac - e non ho sospettato nulla, dato che c'era, lo ripeto, fiducia.
> Quando è venuta a galla la cosa, mia moglie mi ha detto:
> "Sì, io ti ho nascosto tutto, ma anche tu per anni ti sei fatto i cazzi tuoi con i forum (di ciclismo) e io non sono mai venuta a leggerli".
> ...


torno a commentare questo: per me, questo è controllo, il male assoluto. Il mio ex compagno ha abusato, e non poco, della mia fiducia, usando la sua libertà in modo deleterio per me e per noi. Ma certo è che questo non ha spostato una virgola in quel che penso sia giusto e sbagliato. Non è certo il controllo che impedisce, e poi, anche fosse, io di non essere tradita perché controllo mi ripugna. Ho solo sbagliato persona, ce ne sono tante altre diverse. Non posso mica pensarmi come l'unica anima candida in un mondo di stronzi da guardare a vista, essù. Manco fossi la persona più in gamba del mondo, idea ridicolmente presuntuosa per non dire esilarante :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché credi che io - o mia moglie - non li abbia?
> Eppure il mio cell è aperto,
> la mail la scarico con mail sul mac, non ho cassetti segreti, facebook è visibile con password in memoria.


ma se sono cose che reputo giusto non condividere, perché te ne devo dare la possibilità? Che senso ha? Non sono condivisibili e punto, se la cosa ti offende, non so cosa dirti. Io le tue cose personali non le guardo; a quel punto, se mantieni (non metti, eh: mantieni) la chiave che hai sempre avuto nelle tue mani lo trovo normalissimo e stop.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma se sono cose che reputo giusto non condividere, perché te ne devo dare la possibilità? Che senso ha? Non sono condivisibili e punto, se la cosa ti offende, non so cosa dirti. Io le tue cose personali non le guardo; a quel punto, se mantieni (non metti, eh: mantieni) la chiave che hai sempre avuto nelle tue mani lo trovo normalissimo e stop.



Se io esco con gli amici, parlo con loro di quello che voglio.
Torno a casa e condivido parte della serata.
Quella che voglio, il resto è mio.
Ma se io nascondo mail, cellulare, facebook... tutto...
è come se dicessi "Cara, esco, ma non ti dico con chi e che cosa faccio".
Diciamo che non è un bel segnale per il partner che potrebbe prendere esempio.
In negativo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti nessuno le legge! Ma non c'è la serratura. E' diverso. Ora abbiamo mezzi elettronici ma se spostiamo l'attenzione sul cartaceo è come un cassetto chiuso. Ci sono le lettere che scrive la mia amica e i bambini non le devono leggere e il cassetto è chiuso a chiave. Perfetto. Io coniuge non leggo, ci mancherebbe è amica tu, non mia è come quando ci si trova tra amici e non mi aspetto che tu mi riferisca parola per parola di cosa hai parlato da sola con l'amica. Ma la chiave non è nascosta o appesa al collo, io so dov'è, non la prendo, non mi interessa, ti rispetto, so dov'è. Altrimenti c'è proprio l'effetto Barbablù.


Benissimo. 
Rigiro la cosa. Se tu non ti permetteresti mai di leggerla che ti frega se è chiusa a chiave o no?
Non dovresti neanche accorgerti che è chiusa proprio perchè mai la apri
Se ti accorgi che ho cambiato  il pin o che ho messo il pin vuol dire che intanto un'occhiatina gliel'hai data e se ti ho dato motivo per darla hai tutte le ragioni, altrimenti no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> Rigiro la cosa. Se tu non ti permetteresti mai di leggerla che ti frega se è chiusa a chiave o no?
> Non dovresti neanche accorgerti che è chiusa proprio perchè mai la apri
> Se ti accorgi che ho cambiato  il pin o che ho messo il pin vuol dire che intanto un'occhiatina gliel'hai data e se ti ho dato motivo per darla hai tutte le ragioni, altrimenti no.


super quoto, ancora.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se io esco con gli amici, parlo con loro di quello che voglio.
> Torno a casa e *condivido* parte della serata.
> *Quella che voglio, il resto è mio*.
> Ma se io nascondo mail, cellulare, facebook... tutto...
> ...


io non vedo differenza, così come i miei amici, fra il codividere solo in parte una serata e fare lo stesso su sms, mail etc. Proprio nessuna differenza. Di FB non so cosa dirti, lo uso in modo impersonale e certo non ci metto i miei cazzi privati lì (ho tipo 700 amici, quali privacy sarebbe?), l'amicizia al mio compgano la darei senza problemi :mrgreen: La psw no, come tutte le altre.


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> avevo in parte capito, ma non credo che questa sia una regola: è una cosa che sta bene a te/voi, non una cosa buona in sé. Io in una relazione di questo tipo muio d'asfissia dopo 3 giorni. Per me sarebbe un incubo assoluto. *Sul bagno, io chuido a chiave la porta anche ora*, che vivo sola, pensa quando convivevo. Il mio compagno era uguale uguale. Maccheè 'sta cosa della condivisione totale pure in bagno...orrore :unhappy:



Papà, fate i bravi che io vado al bagno. Entro chiudo la porta. Un minuto ed arrivano gli indiani......urla belluine, cavalli al galoppo, pianti di fanciulli inconsolabili, vetri rotti....poi pugni (pugni!!), alla porta del bagno. Con una mano sulle braghe e l'altra con un bastone apro la porta......."Allora?!" Silenzio di tomba.
Da allora si va al bagno a porta aperta......:mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Papà, fate i bravi che io vado al bagno. Entro chiudo la porta. Un minuto ed arrivano gli indiani......urla belluine, cavalli al galoppo, pianti di fanciulli inconsolabili, vetri rotti....poi pugni (pugni!!), alla porta del bagno. Con una mano sulle braghe e l'altra con un bastone apro la porta......."Allora?!" Silenzio di tomba.
> Da allora si va al bagno a porta aperta......:mexican:


ahahaha, una mia amica è assediata dalla figlia treenne, non può nemmeno fare la doccia. Un incubo. E lei è in gambissima, e sta educando la figlia come può all'autonomia. Ma non ne può più, letteralmente. :mrgreen:

io l'avrei già venduta da mesi :risata:


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma se io mantengo il filtro che ho sempre avuto, e tu lo forzi, o ti stressi, o ti lamenti, o, o, o, ti stai cercando di farti i cazzi miei, cazzi nei quali tu non c'entri, ti preesistevano e *ci saranno anche quando tu -forse- non ci sarai più*. Cosa c'è di così intolerabile?




Ecco....questo pensiero è inaccettabile, per me. Siamo sposati e con i figli. Io ci sarò sempre. Il fatto che tu possa pensare che un domani ci lasceremo non è accettabile, ripeto per me. Per non parlare dei conti.Mia moglie conosce gli indennizzi delle mie assicurazioni meglio di me: ed è giusto, se le serviranno, io in linea di massima non potrò aiutarla......:angelo:ed i soldi servono per i figli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ecco....questo pensiero è inaccettabile, per me. Siamo sposati e con i figli. Io ci sarò sempre. Il fatto che tu possa pensare che un domani ci lasceremo non è accettabile, ripeto per me. Per non parlare dei conti.Mia moglie conosce gli indennizzi delle mie assicurazioni meglio di me: ed è giusto, se le serviranno, io in linea di massima non potrò aiutarla......:angelo:ed i soldi servono per i figli.


io la possibile fine della storia la metto sempre in conto. Non che la desideri, eh. Finire, e così, la mia è stato per me devastante. Ma succede. Trovo ingenuo il pensiero opposto, in tutti e due i sensi.


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> Rigiro la cosa. Se tu non ti permetteresti mai di leggerla che ti frega se è chiusa a chiave o no?
> Non dovresti neanche accorgerti che è chiusa proprio perchè mai la apri
> Se ti accorgi che ho cambiato  il pin o che ho messo il pin vuol dire che intanto un'occhiatina gliel'hai data e se ti ho dato motivo per darla hai tutte le ragioni, altrimenti no.



Messa così sembra il principio di indeterminazione di Heisenberg:carneval:


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non vedo differenza, così come i miei amici, fra il codividere solo in parte una serata e fare lo stesso su sms, mail etc. Proprio nessuna differenza. Di FB non so cosa dirti, lo uso in modo impersonale e certo non ci metto i miei cazzi privati lì (ho tipo 700 amici, quali privacy sarebbe?), l'amicizia al mio compgano la darei senza problemi :mrgreen: La psw no, come tutte le altre.



C'è differenza. Io sono uscito sabato con gli amici e ho condiviso parte della serata con mia moglie, cioè lei sapeva con chi uscivo, dove andavo e le ho raccontato cosa abbiamo fatto.
Ma se io metto il pin sul cell io chiudo tutto al partner. E non posso pretendere che lui non faccia altrettanto.
Nella vita il mio cell è lì, sulla scrivania.
Aperto. Questo significa che non ho contatti da nascondere e comunque se mi arriva un sms che non voglio condividere perché riguarda una confidenza fattami da un amico (ma per sms lo troverei un po' deprimente, dai), semplicemente lo cancello. Basta. Ma il più è lì, le telefonate si vedono dal registro.
I contenuti no. Per dire... se ogni giorno telefono a una Jessica qualsiasi... mia moglie non saprà mai cosa ci diciamo in quell'appuntamento quotidiano, ma se vuole potrà scoprire che io le telefono guardando il registro, e chiedermi "Chi cavolo è 'sta Jessica?".
Io sapendo che può farlo (ma non lo fa) evito di chiamare ogni giorno una  Jessica qualsiasi col mio cell...
Ma se mia moglie invece cominciasse a nascondere la sua vita privata... beh, un bel pin pure al mio cellulare e chiamo quando voglio questa Jessica... tanto... chi mi becca, no? Si dice che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro.
Ti dirò che se mia moglie si fosse comportata come fai tu... il suo tradimento non l'avrei scoperto mai.
E ora avrebbe la sua bella storia parallela, vissuta tranquillamente e agevolmente, senza casini o qualcuno che le ha un po' rotto le uova nel paniere.
Io sarei a casa tranquillo, a badare alla figlia, mentre lei mi racconta che esce con la sorella o chi altro.
Fino a quando... beh, sai, un conto è una storia di 3 mesi incasinata, un altro è una storia parallela che va avanti per un anno o due... beatamente nella tranquillità... 
Una persona che conosciamo ha portato avanti due famiglie così, per anni.
Una ufficiale, con figlia, l'altra, in un'altra città dove si recava per lavoro, anche lì con un figlio.
Quando la cosa è venuta a galla... è stato un casino e lui è stato mollato, giustamente, da entrambe.
Per il resto, concordo con Brunetta. La condivisione è un processo naturale e graduale.
Che si accresce con l'arrivo dei figli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> C'è differenza. Io sono uscito sabato con gli amici e ho condiviso parte della serata con mia moglie, cioè lei sapeva con chi uscivo, dove andavo e le ho raccontato cosa abbiamo fatto.
> Ma se io metto il pin sul cell io chiudo tutto al partner. E non posso pretendere che lui non faccia altrettanto.
> Nella vita il mio cell è lì, sulla scrivania.
> Aperto. Questo significa che non ho contatti da nascondere e comunque se mi arriva un sms che non voglio condividere perché riguarda una confidenza fattami da un amico (ma per sms lo troverei un po' deprimente, dai), semplicemente lo cancello. Basta. Ma il più è lì, le telefonate si vedono dal registro.
> ...


io con un uomo ladro non ci voglio stare; se mi accorgo che lo è, costi quel che costi, lo cambio. Io avevo occasioni e non le ho volutamente colte; idem le mie care amiche/amici. Se vuoi stare con qualcuno in un certo modo solo perché controlli, è una scelta: tua, non necessariamente giusta in generale. Come ho già detto, io aborro. Meglio vedova che EDIT: male accompagnata :sarcastic:


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahaha, una mia amica è assediata dalla figlia treenne, non può nemmeno fare la doccia. Un incubo. E lei è in gambissima, e sta educando la figlia come può all'autonomia. Ma non ne può più, letteralmente. :mrgreen:
> 
> io l'avrei già venduta da mesi :risata:



Ma il papà dov'è?
A tre anni... l'autonomia è un concetto che non esiste. Dipendono in tutto e per tutto dai genitori.
A 6 o 7 pure.
Li devi aiutare ancora a vestirsi.
E poi accompagnare ai corsi, a scuola etc.
Se non entra in testa questo concetto, meglio non fare i figli. 
Scoprirlo dopo... non si torna più indietro.
Però... però... io mia figlia l'adoro... è bellissimo essere genitori.
E chi se ne frega se non puoi fare la doccia quando vuoi.
(fosse solo quello il problema. Noi al cinema... vediamo da anni solo cartoni animati!)


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Messa così sembra il principio di indeterminazione di Heisenberg:carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io con un uomo ladro non ci voglio stare; se mi accorgo che lo è


te ne devi accorgere però...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il papà dov'è?
> A tre anni... l'autonomia è un concetto che non esiste. Dipendono in tutto e per tutto dai genitori.
> A 6 o 7 pure.
> Li devi aiutare ancora a vestirsi.
> ...


 il papà lavora 15 ore al giorno 6 giorni su 7, carriera accademica negli States. Lei fa la mamma per tantissime ore in più di lui, scelta comune.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> te ne devi accorgere però...


già. Dunque? Io se vedessi le cose come le vedi tu starei da sola e punto, mi ci ritroverei troppo poco, troppo alto il prezzo da pagare. Io da single sto benissimo, per altro; se sono in coppia è perché l'altro mi piace da impazzire, a partire da questi basics. Poi se vengo truffata, non è certo colpa del fatto che non controllo. Io non tollero di essere controllata e non rubo, dunque...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ero uscita con la mia amica a fare spese e a prenderci il caffeLa mia amica se n'e andata
> ed io l'ho vista al improvviso dietro la porta del portabagagli.Sono rimasta impietrita.
> Non ho parlato ma l'ho guardata.Mi ha salutata ed ha detto che voleva chiarirsi con me.
> Dovevo andarmene ma sembrava che i piedi non si volevano muovere.Mi ha detto
> ...


Facocera. Caso chiuso, appello respinto.
A te un abbraccio invece.
Forza.
Evitala, mi raccomando.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

cavolo, sono pag e pag che siamo OT. Scusa chedire, m'è partita la mano. Smetto.


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

allora le novita purtroppo ci sono.da premettere che io ieri ho vistoa lui giusto per 5 min(lui faceva la mattina,io pomeriggio e notte).grazieal santo programmino sono riuscita a sapere che lei si che non l'ha chiamato(paurache ci fossi a sentire?)ma l'ha messaggiato!messagi del tipo "ti penso ancora,sto in zona,vediamoci."lui non ha risposto.poi secondo messagio "penso ancoraai momenti passati con te e mi...." e altri ancora che mivergogno di scrivere.cmq lui non ha risposto e neanche hachiamato.Poi lei ha mandato un altro paio di messagi e poi basta.Stamattinalui sembrava piu cupo del solito.Gli ho chiesto se andava tuttobene e mi ha risposto semplicemente di mon preoccuparmi.stanottelavora e stamattina siamo stati sempre insieme...aspetto di vedere cosa fara leima una cosa e sicura ormai.Inutile che lui nega.e come pensavo...spero che continuia non rispondere...


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> allora le novita purtroppo ci sono.da premettere che io ieri ho vistoa lui giusto per 5 min(lui faceva la mattina,io pomeriggio e notte).grazieal santo programmino sono riuscita a sapere che lei si che non l'ha chiamato(paurache ci fossi a sentire?)ma l'ha messaggiato!messagi del tipo "ti penso ancora,sto in zona,vediamoci."lui non ha risposto.poi secondo messagio "penso ancoraai momenti passati con te e mi...." e altri ancora che mivergogno di scrivere.cmq lui non ha risposto e neanche hachiamato.Poi lei ha mandato un altro paio di messagi e poi basta.Stamattinalui sembrava piu cupo del solito.Gli ho chiesto se andava tuttobene e mi ha risposto semplicemente di mon preoccuparmi.stanottelavora e stamattina siamo stati sempre insieme...aspetto di vedere cosa fara leima una cosa e sicura ormai.Inutile che lui nega.e come pensavo...spero che continuia non rispondere...


stai prendendo nota per la sceneggiatura?


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai prendendo nota per la sceneggiatura?


e l'ennesima volta che parli di sceneggiatura...inizialmente pensavo
che scherzassi ma adesso mi rendo conto che tu credi veramente
che io stia dicendo bugie.perche?a parte che il tuo film hollywoodiano
non l'ho mai visto perche dovrei scrivere bugie?perche?che ci guadagno?
mi prendo qualche percentuale?mi pagano?perche dovrei inventarmi una
marea di bugie?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai prendendo nota per la sceneggiatura?


OT....... WOOOOOOOOWWWWW finalmente ..... Alla fine anche tu hai scelto.... Fine OT


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> "Sì, io ti ho nascosto tutto, ma anche tu per anni *ti sei fatto i cazzi tuoi con i forum (di ciclismo)* e io non sono mai venuta a leggerli".


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> allora le novita purtroppo ci sono.da premettere che io ieri ho vistoa lui giusto per 5 min(lui faceva la mattina,io pomeriggio e notte).grazieal santo programmino sono riuscita a sapere che lei si che non l'ha chiamato(paurache ci fossi a sentire?)ma l'ha messaggiato!messagi del tipo "ti penso ancora,sto in zona,vediamoci."lui non ha risposto.poi secondo messagio "penso che ancoraai momenti passati con te e mi...." e altri ancora che mivergogno di scrivere.cmq lui non ha risposto e neanche hachiamato.Poi lei ha mandato un altro paio di messagi e poi basta.Stamattinalui sembrava piu cupo del solito.Gli ho chiesto se andava tuttobene e mi ha risposto semplicemente di mon preoccuparmi.stanottelavora e stamattina siamo stati sempre insieme...aspetto di vedere cosa fara leima una cosa e sicura ormai.Inutile che lui nega.e come pensavo...spero che continuia non rispondere...


Come vedi lei non ha chiarito ma ti ha sfidato....


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:



A cosa ci si attacca, vero?
La mia risposta ( a lei) puoi immaginarla.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Che sei pazzo ?  Tu non sai quante ne succedono fra ciclisti


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che sei pazzo ?  Tu non sai quante ne succedono fra ciclisti


In effetti... scritte queste cose dette sono veramente da umorismo alla Dossena (involontario).
Cioè, come dire...
"Caro ho girato un porno"
"Sei una troia"
"Ma perché te la prendi? Anche quest'estate, in vacanza, avevi sempre la videocamera in mano, E hai ripreso pure tutti i monumenti".
L'insondabile leggerezza dell'animo umano in certe situazioni raggiunge degli apici di inestimabile e incommensurabile insensatezza.


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come vedi lei non ha chiarito ma ti ha sfidato....


Me l'aspettavo.Adesso bisogna vedere lui che fa.Ovviamente aspetto
che ci sia Perplesso per la sceneggiatura finale...


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> allora le novita purtroppo ci sono.da premettere che io ieri ho vistoa lui giusto per 5 min(lui faceva la mattina,io pomeriggio e notte).grazieal santo programmino sono riuscita a sapere che lei si che non l'ha chiamato(paurache ci fossi a sentire?)ma l'ha messaggiato!messagi del tipo "ti penso ancora,sto in zona,vediamoci."lui non ha risposto.poi secondo messagio "penso ancoraai momenti passati con te e mi...." e altri ancora che mivergogno di scrivere.cmq lui non ha risposto e neanche hachiamato.Poi lei ha mandato un altro paio di messagi e poi basta.Stamattinalui sembrava piu cupo del solito.Gli ho chiesto se andava tuttobene e mi ha risposto semplicemente di mon preoccuparmi.stanottelavora e stamattina siamo stati sempre insieme...aspetto di vedere cosa fara leima una cosa e sicura ormai.Inutile che lui nega.e come pensavo...spero che continuia non rispondere...



Ovvio che lui non te lo dica.
In qualsiasi caso è un problema se è un problema che deve gestire lui.
Se la vuole scaricare comunque non credo ti coinvolgerebbe comunque.
Lei è una stronza. Da una così meglio fuggire, in futuro ti può dare solo problemi.
Spero che tuo marito se ne sia reso conto.
Se non ha risposto magari ci è arrivato pure lui.


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio che lui non te lo dica.
> In qualsiasi caso è un problema se è un problema che deve gestire lui.
> Se la vuole scaricare comunque non credo ti coinvolgerebbe comunque.
> Lei è una stronza. Da una così meglio fuggire, in futuro ti può dare solo problemi.
> ...


Lui ci scherzava sempre su tutto questo.Addiritura un giorno
mi disse di riderci sopra!Il tradimento c'e stato ma a questo
punto credo che e finito veramente e finito tutto il giorno
in cui scoprii i messagi e forse non s'aspettava neanche lui
che lei lo ricontatasse ed e rimasto spiazzatppure ha avuto
paura per via del avvocato ed ha messo la testa a posto?!


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui è un immaturo, questo l'hai detto.
E' arrivata la tipa che l'ha ringalluzzito, è diventata il suo giocattolo per un po', e per lo stesso tempo
lui ha eluso le responsabilità di padre, ha evitato la necessaria crescita.
Poi tu gli hai presentato il conto e ha cominciato a rendersi conto dei rischi che correva... 
va bene le scopate, ma gratis, avrà pensato. Così, no.
Non è il tipo - forse - da prevedere delle conseguenze e da pagarne il fio.
Ora la eviterà, tanto non gliene è mai fregato niente.


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> e l'ennesima volta che parli di sceneggiatura...inizialmente pensavo
> che scherzassi ma adesso mi rendo conto che tu credi veramente
> che io stia dicendo bugie.perche?a parte che il tuo film hollywoodiano
> non l'ho mai visto perche dovrei scrivere bugie?perche?che ci guadagno?
> ...


non penso affatto che tu dica bugie.   credo veramente che la tua storia stia prendendo una piega da film.

Nel senso che la tipa,da quello che hai scritto,sia veramente intenzionata a tornare alla carica.   e dove si è già fatto breccia una volta,si può tentare di rientrare.

sinceramente mi chiedo e ti chiedo se non sia meglio dire a tuo marito dell'incontro che hai avuto con lei.


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lui è un immaturo, questo l'hai detto.E' arrivata la tipa che l'ha ringalluzzito, è diventata il suo giocattolo per un po', e per lo stesso tempolui ha eluso le responsabilità di padre, ha evitato la necessaria crescita.Poi tu gli hai presentato il conto e ha cominciato a rendersi conto dei rischi che correva... va bene le scopate, ma gratis, avrà pensato. Così, no.Non è il tipo - forse - da prevedere delle conseguenze e da pagarne il fira la eviterà, tanto non gliene è mai fregato niente.


quello che ha fatto lui era realizzare una fantasia sessualedi molti maschi,non a caso aveva parlato di delirio erotomanigeno.era lusingato di averne 2 serve in casa e luia fare il sultan suleiman della situazione.a volte michiedevo anch'io come avrei reagito in questa situazionese fossi un uomo...chissa...


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non penso affatto che tu dica bugie.   credo veramente che la tua storia stia prendendo una piega da film.
> 
> Nel senso che la tipa,da quello che hai scritto,sia veramente intenzionata a tornare alla carica.   e dove si è già fatto breccia una volta,si può tentare di rientrare.
> 
> sinceramente mi chiedo e ti chiedo se non sia meglio dire a tuo marito dell'incontro che hai avuto con lei.


Scusami ma sono un po'esaurita!Sara che fare da Mata Harry mi sto bruciando
i neuroni.Cmq si.Gliene voglio parlare stasera anche perche non riesco
a tenermi piu tutto dentro.Sono curiosa di vedere cosa dira e se l'affrontera finalmente.
Ma soprattutto voglio vedere se avra finalmente il coraggio di guardarmi
negli occhi e confessare il tutto senza mezze misure.Perche per quanto
possa sembrare strano per sentire la verita detta da lui sarebbe liberatorio e
forse potrei veramente ricominciare da zero


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sono rimasta a pagina 15, mi fate un sunto sugli aggiornamenti?
Anna, mi aiuti?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono rimasta a pagina 15, mi fate un sunto sugli aggiornamenti?
> Anna, mi aiuti?


sostanzialmente, abbiamo blaterato di privacy. E' giusto mantenerla in un rapporto di coppia/famiglia? Ingiusto? E la privacy è nascondere? E' dunque lecito controllare?

Per Danny mantenere la privacy eqiuvale a nascondere; per me no, la privacy è sacra. Per Realista1 dipende dalla relazione e dai patti che si fanno in essa. Anche Tebe, Chiara, Farfalla credeno che la privacy sia giusta e 'sacra'; sacralità alla quale per Farfalla si può derogare solo in presenza di segni evidenti di 'rottura della fiducia'. Brunetta è a favore della 'condivisione per lo meno sulla carta', cioè nessun formale impedimento (niente pin o psw, insomma, ma poi, pur potendolo fare, non controlla le cose private). Minerva è intervenuta brevemente solo sul diritto genitoriale di controllare i figli. Un lungo OT, insomma, che non mi ha fatto lavorare quasi per niente. Ora mi toccherà lavorare fino a notte inoltrata. Incubo. :unhappy:  Ciao!


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Scusami ma sono un po'esaurita!Sara che fare da Mata Harry mi sto bruciando
> i neuroni.Cmq si.Gliene voglio parlare stasera anche perche non riesco
> a tenermi piu tutto dentro.Sono curiosa di vedere cosa dira e se l'affrontera finalmente.
> Ma soprattutto voglio vedere se avra finalmente il coraggio di guardarmi
> ...


Bravissima.    se veramente lui ha deciso di chiudere e non riaprire quella porta,ti renderà partecipe di ogni tentativo di approccio (perchè ce ne saranno,poco ma sicuro)

PS: si scrive Mata Hari,non Harry 



Eliade ha detto:


> Sono rimasta a pagina 15, mi fate un sunto sugli aggiornamenti?
> Anna, mi aiuti?


La facocera romena s'è trasferita nel paese di Chedire,l'ha avvicinata e le ha detto che è ancora interessata al marito.     infatti ha ricominciato a mandargli messaggi sul telefonino,ma pare che per ora luilì tenga botta.

Chedire ha deciso di riferire al marito dell'incontro con la facocera.    dopo la pausa per i popcorn dovrebbe iniziare la seconda parte del film


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono rimasta a pagina 15, mi fate un sunto sugli aggiornamenti?
> Anna, mi aiuti?


l'amante è una facocera, io l'ho scritto e mi sono beccata un rosso ... che ci sia qualche facocera tra di noi?


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sostanzialmente, abbiamo blaterato di privacy. E' giusto mantenerla in un rapporto di coppia/famiglia? Ingiusto? E la privacy è nascondere? E' dunque lecito controllare?
> 
> Per Danny mantenere la privacy eqiuvale a nascondere; per me no, la privacy è sacra. Per Realista1 dipende dalla relazione e dai patti che si fanno in essa. Anche Tebe, Chiara, Farfalla credeno che la privacy sia giusta e 'sacra'; sacralità alla quale per Farfalla si può derogare solo in presenza di segni evidenti di 'rottura della fiducia'. Brunetta è a favore della 'condivisione per lo meno sulla carta', cioè nessun formale impedimento (niente pin o psw, insomma, ma poi, pur potendolo fare, non controlla le cose private). Minerva è intervenuta brevemente solo sul diritto genitoriale di controllare i figli. Un lungo OT, insomma, che non mi ha fatto lavorare quasi per niente. Ora mi toccherà lavorare fino a notte inoltrata. Incubo. :unhappy:  Ciao!


Ehm...chi mi fa un sunto di questo? 




















































:rotfl: No scherzo! Ne ho comunque capito il senso. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> La facocera romena s'è trasferita nel paese di Chedire,l'ha avvicinata e le ha detto che è ancora interessata al marito.     infatti ha ricominciato a mandargli messaggi sul telefonino,ma pare che per ora luilì tenga botta.
> 
> Chedire ha deciso di riferire al marito dell'incontro con la facocera.    dopo la pausa per i popcorn dovrebbe iniziare la seconda parte del film


Azz...allora sono ancora in tempo!!!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'amante è una facocera, io l'ho scritto e mi sono beccata un rosso ... che ci sia qualche facocera tra di noi?


 Ste facocere del cazzo!:incazzato:

Vorrei darti uno smeraldo..ma non ho soldi. :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ehm...chi mi fa un sunto di questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:incazzato:


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bravissima.    se veramente lui ha deciso di chiudere e non riaprire quella porta,ti renderà partecipe di ogni tentativo di approccio (perchè ce ne saranno,poco ma sicuro)
> 
> PS: si scrive Mata Hari,non Harry .
> 
> ...


Veramente nel caso mio e Matta Hari:mrgreen:Cmq anch'io penso
che ce ne saranno altri approcci.Lei e troppo presuntuosa per fermarsi
qui.L'unica cosa che m'interessa e che lui non ricominci perche
non ce la farei piu a passare lo stesso inferno con avvocato,separazioni
ecc ecc.Scapperei con i bimbi e me ne andrei a Creta a raccogliere pomodori...
Mi sono stufata della femme fatale e del mio latin lover...


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Veramente nel caso mio e Matta Hari:mrgreen:Cmq anch'io penso
> che ce ne saranno altri approcci.Lei e troppo presuntuosa per fermarsi
> qui.L'unica cosa che m'interessa e che lui non ricominci perche
> non ce la farei piu a passare lo stesso inferno con avvocato,separazioni
> ...


Non credo ti servirà molto tempo per capire se tuo marito ricascherà nella rete della tipa.

Nel caso,stavolta,prima di andartene a Creta,proporrei di prendere il marito,infiocchettarlo,infilarlo in una cesta tipo natalizia e lasciarlo sull'uscio della facocera con su scritto "lo volevi,ora te lo ciucci tutto"

Io aggiungerei anche qualche bestemmia artistica,ma tu sei una signora e so che ti manterrai sull'elegante


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Veramente nel caso mio e Matta Hari:mrgreen:Cmq anch'io penso
> che ce ne saranno altri approcci.Lei e troppo presuntuosa per fermarsi
> qui.*L'unica cosa che m'interessa e che lui non ricominci *perche
> non ce la farei piu a passare lo stesso inferno con avvocato,separazioni
> ...




Per questo devi parlarne con lui e infatti lo farai stasera no?
Se poi lui ricominciasse con lei, che dire....se non che non perderesti un gran bell'esemplare di marito, a questo punto meglio davvero soli che male accompagnati, ma non credo possibile la cosa, ormai lui si è bruciato e il giochino è clamorosamente finito.
Perché di giochino si trattava.


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non credo ti servirà molto tempo per capire se tuo marito ricascherà nella rete della tipa.
> 
> Nel caso,stavolta,prima di andartene a Creta,proporrei di prendere il marito,infiocchettarlo,infilarlo in una cesta tipo natalizia e lasciarlo sull'uscio della facocera con su scritto "lo volevi,ora te lo ciucci tutto"
> 
> Io aggiungerei anche qualche bestemmia artistica,ma tu sei una signora e so che ti manterrai sull'elegante


Quando voglio sdrammatizzare me li imagino sposati.Lui
che si guarda le sue trasmissioni sulla politica ogni sera
mezz'uomo mezzo divano in pigiama di pile e pantofole
e lei che si lamenta perche non la porta mai in un ristorante
di lusso o in discoteca a ballare mentre sparecchia la tavola.
Non si sopporterebbero neanche per 5 sec e me lo rimanderebbe
indietro senza fiocco e cesto...


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per questo devi parlarne con lui e infatti lo farai stasera no?
> Se poi lui ricominciasse con lei, che dire....se non che non perderesti un gran bell'esemplare di marito, a questo punto meglio davvero soli che male accompagnati, ma non credo possibile la cosa, ormai lui si è bruciato e il giochino è clamorosamente finito.
> Perché di giochino si trattava.


A lui sembrava un giochino ma mi sa che lei
la vede diversamente e voglio proprio
vedere come fara lui se non ha piu
voglia di giocare.La sua faccia stamattina era quella
di un cane bastonato


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> A lui sembrava un giochino ma mi sa che lei
> la vede diversamente e voglio proprio
> vedere come fara lui se non ha piu
> voglia di giocare.La sua faccia stamattina era quella
> di un cane bastonato



Tanto per fondere due discorsi, il tuo e la privacy. Al tuo posto direi a tuo marito che l'hai vista e ti raccontato tutto. Dentro al racconto ci metterei anche un paio di dettagli espliciti, che tu li sappia o li immagini soltanto non cambia nulla: le cose che si fanno sono sempre le stesse. Poi gli direi che se non ti da la *sim* del telefonino te ne vai sul serio a Creta, ma a sue spese, non a raccogliere pomodori. Inizia ad inaridire le fonti di contatto. Ovviamente se la tipa lo ricontatta e lui non te lo dice....Creta è sempre li. Ti consiglio la costa sud....è al riparo dal Meltemi e gode di estati lunghissime.....:mexican:


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Tanto per fondere due discorsi, il tuo e la privacy. Al tuo posto direi a tuo marito che l'hai vista e ti raccontato tutto. Dentro al racconto ci metterei anche un paio di dettagli espliciti, che tu li sappia o li immagini soltanto non cambia nulla: le cose che si fanno sono sempre le stesse. Poi gli direi che se non ti da la *sim* del telefonino te ne vai sul serio a Creta, ma a sue spese, non a raccogliere pomodori. Inizia ad inaridire le fonti di contatto. Ovviamente se la tipa lo ricontatta e lui non te lo dice....Creta è sempre li. Ti consiglio la costa sud....è al riparo dal Meltemi e gode di estati lunghissime.....:mexican:[/QUO
> 
> Se lui e sincero dovrebbe dirmi tutto e senza particolari tattiche.E quello
> che m'aspetto da uno che dice di essere pazzo di me e che vuole ricostruire
> ...


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> realista1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tanto per fondere due discorsi, il tuo e la privacy. Al tuo posto direi a tuo marito che l'hai vista e ti raccontato tutto. Dentro al racconto ci metterei anche un paio di dettagli espliciti, che tu li sappia o li immagini soltanto non cambia nulla: le cose che si fanno sono sempre le stesse. Poi gli direi che se non ti da la *sim* del telefonino te ne vai sul serio a Creta, ma a sue spese, non a raccogliere pomodori. Inizia ad inaridire le fonti di contatto. Ovviamente se la tipa lo ricontatta e lui non te lo dice....Creta è sempre li. Ti consiglio la costa sud....è al riparo dal Meltemi e gode di estati lunghissime.....:mexican:[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

Porca vacca altro messagio "ti chiamo sul cel e non rispondi.t'ho chiamato
al ospedale ed hai fatto finta di non riconoscermi.non mi far insistere altrimenti
vengo direttamente  la e la gente chiacchiera"!Lui:ah sei tu che rompi i
coglioni?Mi sa che lei ci andra ma trova pure a me la zoccola!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Porca vacca altro messagio "ti chiamo sul cel e non rispondi.t'ho chiamato
> al ospedale ed hai fatto finta di non riconoscermi.non mi far insistere altrimenti
> vengo direttamente la e la gente chiacchiera"!Lui:ah sei tu che rompi i
> coglioni?Mi sa che lei ci andra ma trova pure a me la zoccola!


stanne fuori, che se la sbrighi lui. Ci sono cose che ... è meglio che tu non senta, dammi retta.
L'atteggiamento di lui mi pare chiaro, no?
Quindi... non metterti allo stesso livello di lei, evita gli schizzi di fango.


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Porca vacca altro messagio "ti chiamo sul cel e non rispondi.t'ho chiamato
> al ospedale ed hai fatto finta di non riconoscermi.non mi far insistere altrimenti
> vengo direttamente  la e la gente chiacchiera"!Lui:ah sei tu che rompi i
> coglioni?Mi sa che lei ci andra ma trova pure a me la zoccola!


Insiste pure...meno male che s'era arresa!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Porca vacca altro messagio "ti chiamo sul cel e non rispondi.t'ho chiamato
> al ospedale ed hai fatto finta di non riconoscermi.non mi far insistere altrimenti
> vengo direttamente  la e la gente chiacchiera"!Lui:ah sei tu che rompi i
> coglioni?Mi sa che lei ci andra ma trova pure a me la zoccola!


Ammappela dire facocera è dire poco !!!:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Porca vacca altro messagio "ti chiamo sul cel e non rispondi.t'ho chiamato
> al ospedale ed hai fatto finta di non riconoscermi.non mi far insistere altrimenti
> vengo direttamente  la e la gente chiacchiera"!Lui:ah sei tu che rompi i
> coglioni?Mi sa che lei ci andra ma trova pure a me la zoccola!


Lui mi sembra piuttosto infastidito ...secondo me puoi monitorare per capire se riesce a sgamarla da solo...se poi lei insiste digli che ti ha contattato ...vedrai che si decide a stopparla definitivamente


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Porca vacca altro messagio "ti chiamo sul cel e non rispondi.t'ho chiamato
> al ospedale ed hai fatto finta di non riconoscermi.non mi far insistere altrimenti
> vengo direttamente  la e la gente chiacchiera"!Lui:ah sei tu che rompi i
> coglioni?Mi sa che lei ci andra ma trova pure a me la zoccola!



bè, ma "meglio", sai?
se lei lo stressa in tal maniera, lui non vorrà più averci nulla a che fare e la eviterà come la peste


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma "meglio", sai?
> se lei lo stressa in tal maniera, lui non vorrà più averci nulla a che fare e la eviterà come la peste


No dico pensa ad avere una moglie così :singleeye::rotfl:


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No dico pensa ad avere una moglie così :singleeye::rotfl:



ma infatti, non deve essere molto sveglia, poverina!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, non deve essere molto sveglia, poverina!


Io credo basterebbe che il marito di che dire focalizzi questa possibilità per darsela a gambe levate se è un minimo sveglio :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No dico pensa ad avere una moglie così :singleeye::rotfl:


Ma guarda che le facocere mica si eliminano: si auto-eliminano.
(Se adesso mi arriva un altro rosso, comincio a pensare che ce ne sia un branco)


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma guarda che le facocere mica si eliminano: si auto-eliminano.
> (Se adesso mi arriva un altro rosso, comincio a pensare che ce ne sia un branco)


Eehhhh ciccia se la controparte è sveglia si ...se trovano un molluccone  riescono a farsi sposare e poi giù a rigar dritto :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> Rigiro la cosa. Se tu non ti permetteresti mai di leggerla che ti frega se è chiusa a chiave o no?
> Non dovresti neanche accorgerti che è chiusa proprio perchè mai la apri
> Se ti accorgi che ho cambiato  il pin o che ho messo il pin vuol dire che intanto un'occhiatina gliel'hai data e se ti ho dato motivo per darla hai tutte le ragioni, altrimenti no.


Infatti. Mettere il pin è segno che c'è qualcosa da nascondere. O anche solo che c'è la mancanza di fiducia e si teme di venire spiati. :mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Mettere il pin è segno che c'è qualcosa da nascondere. O anche solo che c'è la mancanza di fiducia e si teme di venire spiati. :mexican:


o più semplicemente, si tiene quello che già si ha e che si usa da sempre (in caso di furto di telefonino, non lo rende utilizzabile). Il mio appare appena si attiva lo screensaver. Sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Mettere il pin è segno che c'è qualcosa da nascondere. O anche solo che c'è la mancanza di fiducia e si teme di venire spiati. :mexican:


Ti porto la mia esperienza sempre avuto il cell senza pin e a disposizione ... Sul tavolo ... Un tizio con cui stavo me lo prese e senza che io fossi presente lo controllo ( ovviamente non c'era nulla da scoprire) mi accorsi perché cancello un messaggio di una specialista (medicina ) per me importante ...lo fece per errore ma fu costretto ( vista l'importanza del messaggio ) a confessarmelo ...da allora il mo cell ha il pin per nessun motivo al mondo lo tolgo ...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Non si può paragonare una relazione a un matrimonio di anni e anni con figli.
I rapporti sono completamente diversi.
Se chedire fosse in una relazione si sarebbe comportata diversamente. E' così per tutto.
La tizia è una facocera da denuncia.
Mi sembra normale che il marito voglia smazzarsela lui senza dare altro dolore a chedire.
Normale che chedire verifichi che ciò avvenga


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Porca vacca altro messagio "ti chiamo sul cel e non rispondi.t'ho chiamato
> al ospedale ed hai fatto finta di non riconoscermi.non mi far insistere altrimenti
> vengo direttamente  la e la gente chiacchiera"!Lui:ah sei tu che rompi i
> coglioni?Mi sa che lei ci andra ma trova pure a me la zoccola!


Poi qualcuno si incazza se le chismiamo TROIE.

Ci hai scopato. Probabilmente in casa mia. Rassegnati  e trovatene un altro.

No.

Insistono. E per sfida. Affanculo e' poco.

Una cosi merita il peggio del peggio.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Mettere il pin è segno che c'è qualcosa da nascondere. O anche solo che c'è la mancanza di fiducia e si teme di venire spiati. :mexican:


Ancora? Si non voglio che tu legga i cazzi dei miei amici e dato che se non metto il pin prima o poi un giro ce lo fai (se non del pin non te ne fregherebbe un caxzo) lascio il pin


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora? Si non voglio che tu legga i cazzi dei miei amici e dato che se non metto il pin prima o poi un giro ce lo fai (se non del pin non te ne fregherebbe un caxzo) lascio il pin


Io e te non ci sposeremo :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora? Si non voglio che tu legga i cazzi dei miei amici e dato che se non metto il pin prima o poi un giro ce lo fai (se non del pin non te ne fregherebbe un caxzo) lascio il pin



:risata::risata::risata:vai così, caxzo!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (28 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poi qualcuno si incazza se le chismiamo TROIE.
> 
> Ci hai scopato. Probabilmente in casa mia. Rassegnati  e trovatene un altro.
> 
> ...


Io gli troverei uno sfigatello con due soldini!

LEI ..fa la sciura
LUI..felice mostra a tutti la modella ...mancata.


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

Saro poco sveglia o avro fatto una cazzata ma mi sono rotta
le scatole a fare la signora e la superiore.Alora sono arrivata e l'ho aspettata.
Appena mi ha vista si e sbiancata .L'ho salutata e lei mi ha chiesto
che ci facevo li.Gli ho detto che mi aveva chiamato lui  e poi che ci lavoravo
la caso mai non se lo ricordasse.Poi gli ho chiesto cosa ci facesse la lei ed ha risposto
che doveva visitare un parente.Gli ho detto in quale reparto che c'andavamo insieme.Ha trovato
una scusa e se ne andata.E rimasta come una broccola lei stavolta!Lui mi ha detto che mi deve parlare
appena dormono i bimbi.Sono ottimista per una volta...


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Saro poco sveglia o avro fatto una cazzata ma mi sono rotta
> le scatole a fare la signora e la superiore.Alora sono arrivata e l'ho aspettata.
> Appena mi ha vista si e sbiancata .L'ho salutata e lei mi ha chiesto
> che ci facevo li.Gli ho detto che mi aveva chiamato lui  e poi che ci lavoravo
> ...



Ti auguro il meglio per la tua famiglia.


----------



## danielacala (28 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Saro poco sveglia o avro fatto una cazzata ma mi sono rotta
> le scatole a fare la signora e la superiore.Alora sono arrivata e l'ho aspettata.
> Appena mi ha vista si e sbiancata .L'ho salutata e lei mi ha chiesto
> che ci facevo li.Gli ho detto che mi aveva chiamato lui  e poi che ci lavoravo
> ...


Ben fatto. ..una volta con una delle tante del padre di mia figlia. .mi sono
presentata al suo posto di lavoro. .io non ho fatto
nulla. .ho solo gironzolato x i reparti..lei pensava
che avessi parlato con il suo capo. ..da quel giorno si è volatilizzata.
Poi ne sono arrivate altre..e allora me ne sono andata
io...ma questo non mi sembra il tuo caso tesoro.


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti auguro il meglio per la tua famiglia.


Grazie cara.Per questi 2 bellissimi angioletti soprattutto che si meritano
dei genitori sereni e una famiglia unita.


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Certo. Tu   lascia parlare tuo marito e rifletti, guardalo bene mentre ti parla, gesti e sguardo.


----------



## danielacala (28 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti auguro il meglio per la tua famiglia.


Ciao stella, 
ma quante ne dobbiamo sopportare noi donne. 
Viviamo circondate da un branco di stronzifessacchiotti
indescrivibile. 

Ps esclusi i maschi del forum e gli amanti boni
     questo è chiaro.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ciao stella,
> ma quante ne dobbiamo sopportare noi donne.
> Viviamo circondate da un branco di stronzifessacchiotti
> indescrivibile.
> ...


Gli amanti boni ??? Perché ce ne sono ??? Dove ? :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ciao stella,
> ma quante ne dobbiamo sopportare noi donne.
> Viviamo circondate da un branco di stronzifessacchiotti
> indescrivibile.
> ...


_

Noi troppe, spero solo che la mia storia serva da monito alle mie figlie per NON fidarsi mai troppo di nessuno e tenere sempre gli occhi aperti.

Al minimo dubbio investigare.


_


----------



## danielacala (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli amanti boni ??? Perché ce ne sono ??? Dove ? :mrgreen:


Se dovessi decidere di tradirlo..voglio il meglio
COSTI QUEL CHE COSTI!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Se dovessi decidere di tradirlo..voglio il meglio
> COSTI QUEL CHE COSTI!


Oh ma non si trovano così così :singleeye:


----------



## danielacala (28 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> _
> 
> Noi troppe, spero solo che la mia storia serva da monito alle mie figlie per NON fidarsi mai troppo di nessuno e tenere sempre gli occhi aperti.
> 
> ...


A mia figlia dico:nella coppia basta uno innamorato
                              ed è meglio che non sia tu..


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con mio marito ho sempre avuto conti in comune, bancomat e carte che ci scambiamo ma questo è una cosa che riguarda la famiglia. Per esempio io non avrei mai accettato la separazioni dei conti. Ma questo è un mio limite e per fortuna mio marito condivideva la cosa.
> *Dopodichè credo che il cellulare sia un altro discorso. Tralasciando le tresche penso ai miei e suoi rapporti di amicizia. Alle mail che ci si possono scrivere tra amici in cui ci si confida e si raccolgono confidenza altrui.
> Se penso che un mio wup ad un amico/amica in cui mi sfogo su cose mie private e intime possa essere di libero accesso alla loro compagnia/compagno un po' mi infastidisce. Esattamente come non mi va che una confidenza fatta a me possa essere letta da mio marito.*



stra quoto.
( e di nuovo AnnaB.)


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io con un uomo ladro non ci voglio stare; se mi accorgo che lo è, costi quel che costi, lo cambio. Io avevo occasioni e non le ho volutamente colte; idem le mie care amiche/amici. Se vuoi stare con qualcuno in un certo modo solo perché controlli, è una scelta: tua, non necessariamente giusta in generale. Come ho già detto, io aborro. Meglio vedova che EDIT: male accompagnata :sarcastic:



lo dico?


quoto


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavolo, sono pag e pag che siamo OT. Scusa chedire, m'è partita la mano. Smetto.



pure io.
Scusate l ot.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

L'idea di "segnare il territorio" o di andare allo scontro con l'altra mi ripugna proprio fisicamente e non lo farei neppure con la pistola alla tempia. Così come ho criticato gli atteggiamenti di alcuni uomini del forum che ho considerato da pistoleri che difendono il ranch, così non mi piace il regolare le cose tra rivali.
Potrebbe essere una cosa utile e per altre anche liberatorio.
Se fossi io l'"oggetto" del contendere mi sentirei un oggetto e non lo sopporterei.


----------



## danielacala (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'idea di "segnare il territorio" o di andare allo scontro con l'altra mi ripugna proprio fisicamente e non lo farei neppure con la pistola alla tempia. Così come ho criticato gli atteggiamenti di alcuni uomini del forum che ho considerato da pistoleri che difendono il ranch, così non mi piace il regolare le cose tra rivali.
> Potrebbe essere una cosa utile e per altre anche liberatorio.
> Se fossi io l'"oggetto" del contendere mi sentirei un oggetto e non lo sopporterei.


Quello che dici è sacro e nobile. .ma se ti distubano oltre misura 
devi REAGIRE oppure pensano di te come di un cane morto e
questo vale spesso per molte situazioni. ..sicuramente in quella di chedire
vale. .


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Porca vacca altro messagio "ti chiamo sul cel e non rispondi.t'ho chiamato
> al ospedale ed hai fatto finta di non riconoscermi.non mi far insistere altrimenti
> vengo direttamente  la e la gente chiacchiera"!Lui:ah sei tu che rompi i
> coglioni?Mi sa che lei ci andra ma trova pure a me la zoccola!



Lascia stare. Se la deve sbrigare lui. Stanne fuori, al momento.


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega, scusa... se con me uno ci provava, pur sapendolo (e ce ne sono stati, eh) ho rispondeo: "no, grazie . Sono impegnata". Se sono liberi/e, poi, fanno quel che vogliono. E' chi ha preso un impegno che dovrebbe mantenerlo, mica gli altri...
> 
> i*o, da single, evito gli impegnati, ma a questo punto solo perché sono cretina io*


ma che bel ragionamento...
pur di difendere a priori i cosiddetti amanti, 
si riesce pure a darsi del cretino.

Sei cretina perchè non lo fai pure tu, va bene.

Ma è nella risposta al perchè eviti, che trovi veramente
 quello che pensi dei cosidetti amanti.

perchè eviti?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che bel ragionamento...
> pur di difendere a priori i cosiddetti amanti,
> si riesce pure a darsi del cretino.
> 
> ...


ma dai, che stavo scherzando :smile:


li evito perché non voglio essere seconda a nessuno e perché non voglio infliggere dolore alla prima; perché in genere gli uomini traditori non hanno la mia stima, perlomeno non quella necessaria per farmici una storia. Per quali altri motivi dovrei evitarlo?


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma dai, che stavo scherzando :smile:
> 
> 
> li evito perché non voglio essere seconda a nessuno e perché non voglio infliggere dolore alla prima; perché in genere gli uomini traditori non hanno la mia stima, perlomeno non quella necessaria per farmici una storia. Per quali altri motivi dovrei evitarlo?


Per me fai benissimo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me fai benissimo.



eh. Però ho sospetto che Spider intendesse che dovrei avere maggiore disprezzo di quello che ho verso le/gli 'amanti', o chi prova ad avere una storia, di vario tipo, con il tipo/a impegato/a. Io non credo, e l'ho detto, che siano loro il problema. Credo che il problema, e la colpa, ce l'abbia chi si è impegnato e non ha mantenuto, non la/il  terza/o.
Quando convivevo, se qualcuno si faceva avanti io rispondevo "no, grazie", ed è quello che mi aspetto come giusto da chi chiunque sia in coppia, in genere. Se non è così, la colpa è loro, non di chi si fa avanti...non credi?


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. Però ho sospetto che Spider intendesse che dovrei avere maggiore disprezzo di quello che ho verso le/gli 'amanti', o chi prova ad avere una storia, di vario tipo, con il tipo/a impegato/a. Io non credo, e l'ho detto, che siano loro il problema. Credo che il problema, e la colpa, ce l'abbia chi si è impegnato e non ha mantenuto, non la/il  terza/o.
> Quando convivevo, se qualcuno si faceva avanti io rispondevo "no, grazie", ed è quello che mi aspetto come giusto da chi chiunque sia in coppia, in genere. Se non è così, la colpa è loro, non di chi si fa avanti...non credi?


Certo. Ls colpa e' sempre di chi accetta o addiruttura cerca qualcuno concui tradire 

Altra cosa pero' e' il comportamento che poi un amante, che sia uomo o donna non importa, sa tenere.

Ad un amante non dovrebbe neppure interessare di sapere chu e' e cosa fa pensa o dice l'altro.

Dovrebbe starsene in disparte ed accettare il tempo che le capita e quando capita.

Soprattutto Non Dovrebbe mai importunare il coniuge ignaro dell'amante.

Non dovrebbe rompere i maroni all'amante per fargli disfare ls famiglia.

Non dovrebbe fare ricatti.

Ecco. Questo tipo di amante merita rispetto.

Quanti lo fanno?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo. Ls colpa e' sempre di chi accetta o addiruttura cerca qualcuno concui tradire
> 
> Altra cosa pero' e' il comportamento che poi un amante, che sia uomo o donna non importa, sa tenere.
> 
> ...


ah sì. Ma quella tipologia ricade più sotto la categoria 'facocera'. Parla con Sbri


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fatto. Ma quante ce ne sono????
Troppe.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Fatto. Ma quante ce ne sono????
> Troppe.


ah, non lo so. Grazie al cielo, non ho troppi strumenti per contarle e spero di non averne mai


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Te lo auguro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Te lo auguro.



:up:


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2014)

ieri mi ha raccontato TUTTO.La storia era iniziata da 1 mese prima che li scoprissi.Hanno iniziato scambiandoso messagini in cui leisi lamentava di me(ero troppo dura con lei!!!),si preoccupava della madre e del fratello ed era triste perche il suo ex l'aveva trattata da zoccola(!)come tutti gli italiani in quanto rumena(anch'io sono straniera ma nessunomi ha mai trattata da zoccola!).poi una mattina mentre stavano andandoal paesello dove viveva(lui la ci va spesso per lavoro) e successo in macchina.I particolari non me li ha voluti raccontare e non li ho voluti sapere,a chesarebbe servito?Lui aveva i sensi di colpa ma il suo rancore nei mieiconfronti era enorme...Ha detto che e stato un immaturo,un cretino eche quello che mi ha fatto non andava fatto nemmeno al peggior nemico.Ma ha chiuso subito dopo che li ho scoperti.L'avvocatogli ha fatto bene perche l'ha riportato per terra ed ha capitoche per alcune scopate extra stava per perdere tutto.Gli ho detto che lei mi ha parlato e ci e rimasto.La considera una pazzama non ha paura perche adesso io so tutta la verita e la mandera aldiavolo appena la vede perche sa dove lavora e l'andra a trovare.Miha detto di fidarmi perche non fara mai il pezzo di m....Mi ha fatto vederei suoi msg(mi son sentita un verme ma dopotutto quello che ho saputoi sensi di colpa son spariti subito).Questa e la sostanza della serata di ieri.Adesso si va avanti almeno puliti per davvero...


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

dai che si è comportato bene!:smile:
spero che riuscirai a recuperare fiducia e serenità!


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'idea di "segnare il territorio" o di andare allo scontro con l'altra mi ripugna proprio fisicamente e non lo farei neppure con la pistola alla tempia. Così come ho criticato gli atteggiamenti di alcuni uomini del forum che ho considerato da pistoleri che difendono il ranch, così non mi piace il regolare le cose tra rivali.Potrebbe essere una cosa utile e per altre anche liberatorio.Se fossi io l'"oggetto" del contendere mi sentirei un oggetto e non lo sopporterei.


Io non voglio segnare il territorio(violato da un pezzo ormai).Nemmenom'interessa vedere mio marito come "oggetto".Ma come bene ha dettodaniela arriva un momento in cui t'incazzi e devi reagire per difenderete stessa.Non sono incivile ma neanche scema e sono stata fin tropposignora fino a oggi perche sfido chiunque dopo il comportamento della facoceraa stare ferma e passiva aspettando il suo destino.Basta farmi male solo io.Per quanto riguarda lui gli ho dato al epoca la possibilita di scegliere proponendoglila separazione e ha scelto di rimanere.Penso di non aver mancato di rispetto a nessuno.


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> dai che si è comportato bene!:smile:spero che riuscirai a recuperare fiducia e serenità!


Ieri lui si e mostrato come l'uomo di cui mi sono innamorata12 anni fa.E stato maturo,deciso e sembrava sincero finalmente.Sicuramente ha tolto l'ombra che c'e stata per 6 mesi in questa famiglia.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ieri lui si e mostrato come l'uomo di cui mi sono innamorata12 anni fa.E stato maturo,deciso e sembrava sincero finalmente.Sicuramente ha tolto l'ombra che c'e stata per 6 mesi in questa famiglia.


Megio così,ma non credere che la facocera mollerà la presa tanto presto,a meno che veramente non trovi nel frattempo un altro pollo da spennare.

e la metafora non è casuale


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Megio così,ma non credere che la facocera mollerà la presa tanto presto,a meno che veramente non trovi nel frattempo un altro pollo da spennare.
> 
> e la metafora non è casuale


Io non ho scritto tutto quello che ha raccontato lui perche
ci vorrebbe un enciclopedia (sceneggiatura ricca da oscar!)
ma quando scriveva a lui che era preoccupata per la madre
e il fratello intendeva dal punto di vista economico perche
il compagno della mamma non aveva disponibilita economica
in quanto dava dei soldi alla moglie ed ai figli!Intenzioni chiare da
parte di tutta la famigliola!Se cerca un "pollo" glielo trovo io
ma che almeno sia single...


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. Però ho sospetto che Spider intendesse che dovrei avere maggiore disprezzo di quello che ho verso le/gli 'amanti', o chi prova ad avere una storia, di vario tipo, con il tipo/a impegato/a. Io non credo, e l'ho detto, che siano loro il problema. Credo che il problema, e la colpa, ce l'abbia chi si è impegnato e non ha mantenuto, non la/il  terza/o.
> Quando convivevo, se qualcuno si faceva avanti io rispondevo "no, grazie", ed è quello che mi aspetto come giusto da chi chiunque sia in coppia, in genere. Se non è così, la colpa è loro, non di chi si fa avanti...non credi?


no, non credo.
chi si fa avanti, sa bene cosa sta facendo.
se è intelligente e critico,
sa ad esempio che il suo agire incoraggia, l'agire errato di un altra persona.
e già questo dovrebbe bastare.
Non si tratta di avere disprezzo, si tratta di capire che è anche un problema loro,
visto che nel problema ci sono in mezzo, anche se lo vivono solo come spettatori.
In fondo il comportamento degli amanti, non è poi tanto diverso dal comportamento
 dell'omertoso, del qualunquista, del egoista, del pirata della strada.
Sono tutti comportamenti che portano un beneficio singolo a discapito di una comunità,
 di un prossimo.
Sono comportamenti usuali ma che restano nell'ombra, perchè oltre non hanno giustificazione.
Anche gli amanti stanno bene attenti a restare nell'ombra,
anche sociale del loro agire.
Non hai giustificazione perchè sai in fondo che partecipi alla disgregazione di un possibile amore
e alla sua sconfitta, come alla nascita di un dolore.
certo  un dolore...ma che ti frega.
Mica sò cretino ...IO!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, non credo.
> chi si fa avanti, sa bene cosa sta facendo.
> se è intelligente e critico,
> sa ad esempio che il suo agire incoraggia, l'agire errato di un altra persona.
> ...


io srto dicendo che la gente non è e non dovrebbe essere considerata minorata né soggetto di tutela. Tralasciando per un momento il fatto che io mi tengo alla larga da queste situazioni proprio perché non ne voglio mezza di infliggere scientemente dolore a chicchessia, che lo sappiano o no, se "l'amore possibile" del quale tu parli è così fragile, non è colpa di chi si fa avanti. Di nuovo 'l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro" e dunque "morte alle occasioni"? Io non credo si sia tutti ladri. Non è la mancanza di occasioni che dovrebbe tutelare, ma il diniego anche di fronte a tante occasioni possibili. Ipotesi breve: se con me ci provano, io dico di no. Se con te ci provano, dici di no. Se con lui/lei ci provano e dice di sì, non è colpa di chi ci prova. E' 'colpa' di chi non dice no. Sta qui tutta la differenza, pur da situazione a situazione e con variabili e differenti pesi, fra chi dice no e chi no non lo dice. Non è l'offerta, il male, ma la domanda. Altrimenti, non ti rimarrebbe altro che chiuderla in un recinto e guardarla a vista perché nessuno osi proporsi. Bella vita per entrambi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

*"Elogio" della facocera*



disincantata ha detto:


> Fatto. Ma quante ce ne sono????
> Troppe.


La facocera o è innamorata o crede di esserlo o pensa che credendo di esserlo si sentirà assolta dalla responsabilità del suo accanimento nel distruggere un altro rapporto.
Ovvio che facendo queste cose può essere mossa da interessi psicologici e da interessi economici.
Questa sembra delle peggiori.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Io non voglio segnare il territorio(violato da un pezzo ormai).Nemmenom'interessa vedere mio marito come "oggetto".Ma come bene ha dettodaniela arriva un momento in cui t'incazzi e devi reagire per difenderete stessa.Non sono incivile ma neanche scema e sono stata fin tropposignora fino a oggi perche sfido chiunque dopo il comportamento della facoceraa stare ferma e passiva aspettando il suo destino.Basta farmi male solo io.Per quanto riguarda lui gli ho dato al epoca la possibilita di scegliere proponendogli la separazione e ha scelto di rimanere.Penso di non aver mancato di rispetto a nessuno.


Io penso che debba essere lui ad agire per togliersela e togliertela dai piedi e, se non intendesse ragioni, arrivare alla denuncia.
Mi sembra che sia quello che sta facendo. :up:
Fossero tutti così i traditori parteciperei alla raccolta fondi per un monumento.
Ho detto che a me ripugna proprio mettermi nel ruolo della rivale sia come moglie, sia, se dovesse succedere, come amante. Non ho detto che hai sbagliato.
Per me esprimere il massimo disprezzo è comportarsi in moda da dimostrare che considero una persona meno di niente.
Non dico che funzioni.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, non credo.
> chi si fa avanti, sa bene cosa sta facendo.
> se è intelligente e critico,
> sa ad esempio che il suo agire incoraggia, l'agire errato di un altra persona.
> ...


Hai ragione ma non è quello che diceva AB.
In ogni comportamento ci sono gradualità diverse di responsabilità e si sa che chi guida l'auto o fa il palo in una rapina è complice ma è considerato meno colpevole di chi fa la rapina a mano armata.


----------



## realista1 (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io srto dicendo che la gente non è e non dovrebbe essere considerata minorata né soggetto di tutela. Tralasciando per un momento il fatto che io mi tengo alla larga da queste situazioni proprio perché non ne voglio mezza di infliggere scientemente dolore a chicchessia, che lo sappiano o no, se "l'amore possibile" del quale tu parli è così fragile, non è colpa di chi si fa avanti. Di nuovo 'l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro" e dunque "morte alle occasioni"? Io non credo si sia tutti ladri. Non è la mancanza di occasioni che dovrebbe tutelare, ma il diniego anche di fronte a tante occasioni possibili. *Ipotesi breve: se con me ci provano, io dico di no. Se con te ci provano, dici di no. Se con lui/lei ci provano e dice di sì, non è colpa di chi ci prova.* E' 'colpa' di chi non dice no. Sta qui tutta la differenza, pur da situazione a situazione e con variabili e differenti pesi, fra chi dice no e chi no non lo dice. Non è l'offerta, il male, ma la domanda. Altrimenti, non ti rimarrebbe altro che chiuderla in un recinto e guardarla a vista perché nessuno osi proporsi. Bella vita per entrambi.




Ipotesi lunga:mexican:: ci si può porre nel mondo in modo che nessuno, tranne i soliti 4 gatti, ci provi.......Costa qualche rinuncia, certo, ma se si vuole, si può fare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ipotesi lunga:mexican:: ci si può porre nel mondo in modo che nessuno, tranne i soliti 4 gatti, ci provi.......Costa qualche rinuncia, certo, ma se si vuole, si può fare.



:mexican::mexican:

adesso, inbruttirsi, banalizzarsi o rendersi grigiastra e inappetibile per evitare che qualcuno ci provi no, eh! :incazzato::mrgreen:
Non flirtare mi sembra ovvio, non lo mettevo nel paniere :singleeye:


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non è colpa di chi si fa avanti. Di nuovo 'l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro" e dunque "morte alle occasioni"? Io non credo si sia tutti ladri. Non è la mancanza di occasioni che dovrebbe tutelare, ma il diniego anche di fronte a tante occasioni possibili. Ipotesi breve: se con me ci provano, io dico di no. Se con te ci provano, dici di no. Se con lui/lei ci provano e dice di sì, non è colpa di chi ci prova. E' 'colpa' di chi non dice no.


Ma quanti sanno effettivamente dire no in certi momenti...
Diciamolo: io non ci proverei mai con una mamma, per esempio, in qualsiasi caso.
Questo perché lo trovo non etico, ma... a quanti gliene frega poco di questo?
Anzi... la donna impegnata e mamma è una preda facile: fai leva sull'età, sulla voglia di evasione dalla routine familiare, sulla femminilità repressa dal ruolo di madre, sulle frustrazioni, e sei anche sicuro che comunque lei non ti romperà mai troppo i coglioni perché quasi mai lascerà la famiglia... diciamo che meglio la mamma della trentenne che magari a un certo punto vuole pure la storia seria.
Ci vuole una certa dose di cinismo per farsi avanti con una mamma. Quindi si è coresponsabili.
E io questo non lo giustifico, anche se ovviamente do ragione a te quando dici che comunque si può sempre dire di no alle avance... però distribuiamo se vogliamo le colpe nella maniera corretta a tutti i soggetti.
Meno problemi mi fa la questione quando in ballo ci sono solo persone adulte.
E lì, sì, ti dico che la maggior responsabilità potrebbe toccare alla monaca di Monza di turno.
"E la sventurata rispose...".
Già poteva anche non rispondere...
Ma in alcuni momenti della nostra vita la nostra forza di volontà è così debole. E altri ne sono così consapevoli... che basta poco.
Molto poco.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ipotesi lunga:mexican:: ci si può porre nel mondo in modo che nessuno, tranne i soliti 4 gatti, ci provi.......Costa qualche rinuncia, certo, ma se si vuole, si può fare.



Uhm... non so come.
Moh io non vado a cercare nulla... però un mese fa una donna mi ha abbordato in metro...
La vedo dura scomparire nel mondo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... non so come.
> Moh io non vado a cercare nulla... però un mese fa una donna mi ha abbordato in metro...
> La vedo dura scomparire nel mondo.


poi spesso si è abbordati da sconosciuti perché ritenuti fisicamente appetibili. Che fai, ti metti il saio o i pantaloni sformati che ti fanno il culo come una provincia per evitarlo? Giammai :mrgreen:

edit: ovviamente scherzo, non sono questi gli abbordaggi che possano preoccupare, credo, ma ben altri.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> poi spesso si è abbordati da sconosciuti perché ritenuti fisicamente appetibili. Che fai, ti metti il saio o i pantaloni sformati che ti fanno il culo come una provincia per evitarlo? Giammai :mrgreen:


:rotfl:
tu hai sempre le parole giuste


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> tu hai sempre le parole giuste



:risata::risata::smile:


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> poi spesso si è abbordati da sconosciuti perché ritenuti fisicamente appetibili. Che fai, ti metti il saio o i pantaloni sformati che ti fanno il culo come una provincia per evitarlo? Giammai :mrgreen:
> 
> edit: ovviamente scherzo, non sono questi gli abbordaggi che possano preoccupare, credo, ma ben altri.



Non è detto: mio zio fu abbordato così dalla sua attuale moglie.
Era al parco e correva.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non è detto: mio zio fu abbordato così dalla sua attuale moglie.
> Era al parco e correva.


vabbè, ma quello è diverso...

sarà che il sudore attizza


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vabbè, ma quello è diverso...
> 
> sarà che il sudore attizza


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> poi spesso si è abbordati da sconosciuti perché ritenuti fisicamente appetibili. Che fai, ti metti il saio o i pantaloni sformati che ti fanno il culo come una provincia per evitarlo? Giammai :mrgreen:
> 
> edit: ovviamente scherzo, *non sono questi gli abbordaggi che possano preoccupare*, credo, ma ben altri.


In effetti gli amanti si incontrano quasi sempre nell'ambiente ristretto che si frequenta: colleghi, dipendenti, amici, palestra.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


prima che comincino a puzzare brillano :mrgreen:

:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> prima che comincino a puzzare brillano :mrgreen:
> 
> :risata::risata::risata:


Meglio la puzza del brillio :unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio la puzza del brillio :unhappy:


gusti diversi, immagino. Se puzzano li mando a fare la doccia, brillano anche da bagnati :mrgreen:


----------



## realista1 (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vabbè, ma quello è diverso...
> 
> sarà che il sudore attizza



Per alcuni non provarci è quasi un onta....Sono anche quelli che in linea di massima ci sipuò permettere il lusso dinon considerare, sempreché non diventino assillanti. Diverso il discorso che può crearsi con persone che si frequentano abitualmente,o capita di incontrare spesso. Li, però il primo, o secondo no chiudono tutti i discorsi. anzi, paradossalmente facendosi cattiva pubblicità si evita anche la fila (di tentativi....)


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> *Per alcuni non provarci è quasi un onta*....Sono anche quelli che in linea di massima ci sipuò permettere il lusso dinon considerare, sempreché non diventino assillanti. Diverso il discorso che può crearsi con persone che si frequentano abitualmente,o capita di incontrare spesso. Li, però il primo, o secondo no chiudono tutti i discorsi. anzi, paradossalmente facendosi cattiva pubblicità si evita anche la fila (di tentativi....)


ah, non sai quanti... esperienza che quasi tutte le donne fanno 

sul resto, concordo con leggerezza.


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Colpe e debolezze.*

Che non sia colpa anche di chi ci prova e riprova non concordo.

Io ritengo che per una donna sia molto piu' facile dire no.

Se una donna prendevdi mura un uomo ed ha occasione di trovarsi con lui in occasioni favorevoli e ci tenta e ritenta e' piu' facile per un uomo capitolare.

L'ex facocera di mio cognato, bellissima donna, dopo essergli ronzata intorno per mesi piombandogli in negozio con abiti da discoteca, non avendo   avuto ragione, si e' messa d'accordo con un amica del centro estetico che lui frequenta/va  e gli e' piombata in camerino con un camice e sotto perizoma. Stentavo a crederci ma e' andata cosi.

Forse un santo avrebbe tel al 112.

Quella di mio marito, che e' un bastardo, l'ha corteggiato tre mesi.
Poi ha iniziato a chiedergli passaggi, di notte visto gli orari, ed e' andata a buon fine.
Il colmo e' che le primr volte la accompagnavano i genitori xche' non si fidavano degli orchestrali. Alla faccia della ragazzina innocente.
Ed e'  una che li cerca solo sposati e vecchi.

Si sente insicura. Povera.

Se chi e' in cerca evitasse gli sposati sarebbe meglio, ma almeno imparasse a gestirseli.

Io perdono chi cede. Non chi provoca e poi fa la vittima.


----------



## erab (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che non sia colpa anche di chi ci prova e riprova non concordo.
> 
> Io ritengo che per una donna sia molto piu' facile dire no.
> 
> ...


....... paura...... roba da "Attrazione Fatale" ....... io scappavo dalla finestra!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che non sia colpa anche di chi ci prova e riprova non concordo.
> 
> Io ritengo che per una donna sia molto piu' facile dire no.
> 
> ...


Che uno possa eccitarsi non dubito. Se sceglie di starci però è perfettamente responsabile anche se il cervello è andato in debito di ossigeno.
Per me dipende dalla mentalità che spero un giorno cambi. Perché non credo che sia tanto difficile dire di no (fossi un uomo mi offenderei pure) quanto dire di no all'idea di non essere abbastanza uomo se dici di no a un'occasione di sesso allettante. Ma dipende anche da cosa uno considera allettante.
Altrimenti nessuna donna direbbe di no a un tronista, invece ne conosco decine che lo farebbero perché, proprio per mentalità,  penserebbero che quella non sia un'occasione irrinunciabile.
Ho il dubbio di essere stata incomprensibile


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che uno possa eccitarsi non dubito. Se sceglie di starci però è perfettamente responsabile anche se il cervello è andato in debito di ossigeno.
> Per me è dipende dalla mentalità che spero un giorno cambi. Perché non credo che sia tanto difficile dire di no (fossi un uomo mi offenderei pure) quanto dire di no all'idea di non essere abbastanza uomo se dici di no a un'occasione di sesso allettante. Ma dipende anche da cosa uno considera allettante.
> Altrimenti nessuna donna direbbe di no a un tronista, invece ne conosco decine che lo farebbero perché proprio per mentalità che porterebbe a pensare che quella non sia un'occasione irrinunciabile.
> Ho il dubbio di essere stata incomprensibile


ti sei spiegata benissimo, e ovviamente sono d'accordo. E credo anche che non tutti gli uomino siano così; ne conosco alcuni, amici cari, belli come il sole, assediatissimi, che si scrollano di dosso le 'cozze' (non nel senso di brutte) con maestria ed eleganza. E' su quel che gli pace, che si gioca buona parte del mio giudizio su di lui; se ritenuto cretino in questo campo, non c'è verso che sia tentata di inziarci una storia e tantomeno che lo piantoni per scongiurare che sia allettato da altre. Non capisco, me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che non sia colpa anche di chi ci prova e riprova non concordo.
> 
> Io ritengo che per una donna sia molto piu' facile dire no.
> 
> ...


per altro, trovo questo post -senza voler in alcun modo offendere l'autrice- del tutto antifemminista. L'uomo giustificato perché è naturale e in qualche modo accettabile che le ragioni del cazzo vengano prima e sopra, la donna condannabile perché naturalmente puttana e adescatrice. Doppio registro, a sfavore delle donne, sempre. Come 80 anni fa.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> ....... paura...... roba da "Attrazione Fatale" ....... io scappavo dalla finestra!


Eccone uno! :up:


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vabbè, ma quello è diverso...
> 
> sarà che il sudore attizza



A me è capitato pure in libreria... no, non in biblioteca...
Stavo sfogliando dei libri di fotografie... mi si avvicina una.
E non ero sudato 
No, comunque ha ragione Brunetta, statisticamente i luoghi più frequentati sono altri.
Anche se al parco con la scusa del footing ci sono parecchi movimenti...


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> ....... paura...... roba da "Attrazione Fatale" ....... io scappavo dalla finestra!



Prima o dopo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A me è capitato pure in libreria... no, non in biblioteca...
> Stavo sfogliando dei libri di fotografie... mi si avvicina una.
> E non ero sudato
> No, comunque ha ragione Brunetta, statisticamente i luoghi più frequentati sono altri.
> Anche se al parco con la scusa del footing ci sono parecchi movimenti...


se sei stato abbordato in libreria col pantalone sformato e il culo che ti faceva provincia, o sei comunque di bellezza disarmante o non ce la racconti giusta :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io srto dicendo che la gente non è e non dovrebbe essere considerata minorata né soggetto di tutela. Tralasciando per un momento il fatto che io mi tengo alla larga da queste situazioni proprio perché non ne voglio mezza di infliggere scientemente dolore a chicchessia, che lo sappiano o no, se "l'amore possibile" del quale tu parli è così fragile, non è colpa di chi si fa avanti. Di nuovo 'l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro" e dunque "morte alle occasioni"? Io non credo si sia tutti ladri. Non è la mancanza di occasioni che dovrebbe tutelare, ma il diniego anche di fronte a tante occasioni possibili. Ipotesi breve: se con me ci provano, io dico di no. Se con te ci provano, dici di no. Se con lui/lei ci provano e dice di sì, non è colpa di chi ci prova. E' 'colpa' di chi non dice no. Sta qui tutta la differenza, pur da situazione a situazione e con variabili e differenti pesi, fra chi dice no e chi no non lo dice. Non è l'offerta, il male, ma la domanda. Altrimenti, non ti rimarrebbe altro che chiuderla in un recinto e guardarla a vista perché nessuno osi proporsi. Bella vita per entrambi.


che la responsabilità maggiore, dire quasi totale di un tradimento sia colpa del'altro,
 io non lo mettevo neanche in diacussione.
Bisognerebbe però saper leggere le sfumature...
quando mai ho parlato di tutela?
inoltre ti faccio notare che anche tu nel pieno delle tue possibilità... hai bisogno di tutela
e sei tutelata almeno sulla carta anche se a te potrebbe non  sembrare.
mai inoltre parlato di occasioni...
le occasioni sono il sale della vita... bisogna saperle cogliere, 
fa tanto figo!!!!
 va bene cosi?
sarà che io non riesco a non veder un unicità di azioni e pensiero e comportamento.
Trovo molto difficile ad esempio,
 far volontariato, avere un lavoro sociale... professarmi contro ogni violenza... ad attuare un tradimento,
perchè sarebbe un azione lontana dai miei principi e dalla mia visione di come il mondo dovrebbe essere.
Non ci provo e non ti tradisco con la stessa logicità con cui aiuto il più debole e l'indifeso, con la stessa premura con cui nonostante tutto chiedo lo scontrino insistentemente e pago regolarmente le tasse, senza mai invadere la corsia d'emergenza.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per altro, trovo questo post -senza voler in alcun modo offendere l'autrice- del tutto antifemminista. L'uomo giustificato perché è naturale e in qualche modo accettabile che le ragioni del cazzo vengano prima e sopra, la donna condannabile perché naturalmente puttana e adescatrice. Doppio registro, a sfavore delle donne, sempre. Come 80 anni fa.



Anche oggi se vuoi offendere un uomo gli dai del "culo".
Se vuoi offendere una donna della "troia".
Che sia giusto o sbagliato... è così per tanti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A me è capitato pure in libreria... no, non in biblioteca...
> Stavo sfogliando dei libri di fotografie... mi si avvicina una.
> E non ero sudato
> No, comunque ha ragione Brunetta, statisticamente i luoghi più frequentati sono altri.
> Anche se al parco con la scusa del footing ci sono parecchi movimenti...


:up: anche a me in libreria.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se sei stato abbordato in libreria col pantalone sformato e il culo che ti faceva provincia, o sei comunque di bellezza disarmante o non ce la racconti giusta :mrgreen:


Boh! Taglia 48 (ora 46) x 1,86.
Bello... non so, non mi pronuncio.
Normale, direi.
Forse il "normale" spaventa meno del bello in questi casi.
Sfogliavo un libro di foto sui cani, sarà quello.
Avrà pensato alle affinità.
All'epoca non c'era ancora Badoo...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che la responsabilità maggiore, dire quasi totale di un tradimento sia colpa del'altro,
> io non lo mettevo neanche in diacussione.
> Bisognerebbe però saper leggere le sfumature...
> quando mai ho parlato di tutela?
> ...


La logica si trova raramente nelle azioni umane.
Sai quanto cuccano quelli che vanno sulle ambulanze?


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che la responsabilità maggiore, dire quasi totale di un tradimento sia colpa del'altro,
> io non lo mettevo neanche in diacussione.
> Bisognerebbe però saper leggere le sfumature...
> quando mai ho parlato di tutela?
> ...


Mah ho qualche dubbio che ci sia una correlazione tra le cose .... anzi forse è vero il contrario dimentichi che le occasioni aumentano ....


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anche oggi se vuoi offendere un uomo gli dai del "culo".
> Se vuoi offendere una donna della "troia".
> Che sia giusto o sbagliato... *è così per tanti*.


basta non renderlo accettabile nella propria vita, e quei tanti si estinguono, via via.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> basta non renderlo accettabile nella propria vita, e quei tanti si estinguono, via via.



Magari... per me sono pure in aumento... che lo voglia o no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Boh! Taglia 48 (ora 46) x 1,86.
> Bello... non so, non mi pronuncio.
> Normale, direi.
> Forse il "normale" spaventa meno del bello in questi casi.
> ...


vedi, vedi: nessun cenno ai pantoloni sformati e culo provincioale. Fffiuuuu, pensavo di non aver capito niente per anni e anni :risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Magari... per me sono pure in aumento... che lo voglia o no.


io non ne ho intorno a me. Questo, intendevo. La gente si sceglie. Se nessuno li sceglie, muoiono d'inedia. Altrimenti, sarà sempre peggio.


----------



## scrittore (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che la responsabilità maggiore, dire quasi totale di un tradimento sia colpa del'altro,
> io non lo mettevo neanche in diacussione.
> Bisognerebbe però saper leggere le sfumature...
> quando mai ho parlato di tutela?
> ...


ah spider quanto ti invidio se davvero sei così. 
Riesci a gestire bene i sentimenti e i sani principi... allo stesso modo.. tanto che, da come sembra, non hai bisogno nemmeno di utilizzare il verbo "gestire". 

Io non ci riesco invece. Ci provo a metterci la stessa logica con cui aiuto il più debole e l'indifeso, ci provo a usare la stesa premura con cui chiedo gli scontrini e pago le tasse...ma non ci riesco, l'istinto "mi frega".
A dire il vero c'ho fatto pure pace con le mie debolezze...
oggi se l'istinto mi dice di usare la corsia di emergenza la uso...se mi dice di trovarmi una relazione la trovo..e se in questa relazione dovessi anche tradire tradirei...
perchè si vede che in quei momenti ne ho bisogno...di usare la corsia di emergenza..di salvarmi da qualcosa o da qualcuno... dico...


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non ne ho intorno a me. Questo, intendevo. La gente si sceglie. Se nessuno li sceglie, muoiono d'inedia. Altrimenti, sarà sempre peggio.



Ma si scelgono tra loro...


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vedi, vedi: nessun cenno ai pantoloni sformati e culo provincioale. Fffiuuuu, pensavo di non aver capito niente per anni e anni :risata:



Sì, ma non mi ritengo bello! 
I belli sono altri...
Manco mio zio era bello quando fu abbordato (ed era sui 50 anni).
Lei... sì.
Diciamo rassicurante? Ecco, il tipo rassicurante.
Quello che dici "Ecco, sicuramente non è uno stronzo".


----------



## erab (29 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Prima o dopo?


Subito! se le ho detto più volte di no e questa insiste ha qualcosa di bacato nella testa.
Se cedi a una così te la ritrovi addosso come una piattola.
No, no, no.
L' idea era fantastica, se lo facesse una persona con cui ho già una qualche relazione
mi farebbe impazzire, ma da una così è solo l' anticamera dello stalking!

FUGGIIIIIIREEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma si scelgono tra loro...


e no! Perché questi ultimi miei interventi erano a proposito di chi ha scelto un 'debole' (parole non mie) che ha 'ceduto' (ed è perdonabile) alle avances di un' 'adescatrice' (imperdonabile). Se ci scegliessimo solo fra noi, lui non cederebbe (o non sarebbe perdonabile) e lei non sarebbe considerata zoccola adescatrice causa di tutti i mali.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Subito! se le ho detto più volte di no e questa insiste ha qualcosa di bacato nella testa.
> Se cedi a una così te la ritrovi addosso come una piattola.
> No, no, no.
> L' idea era fantastica, se lo facesse una persona con cui ho già una qualche relazione
> ...


:up:
Mai capitato personalmente ma mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Gian (29 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ricordo male o avevi detto che la tipa non è italiana?


solo per completezza ho trovato l'iniziale post di _Chedire _scritto sul thread da lei aperto.
L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di trovare un avvocato matrimonialista veramente
in gamba, oltre che di acquisire le prove ...
sul resto hai tutta la mia umana solidarietà. La vicenda si commenta da sola.


Buonasera o meglio buongiorno...Sono nuova nel forum e rincuorata di aver finalmente trovato il forum giusto per me! Non sono un vampiro ma una persona sconvolta e ferita dal unica persona a cui avevo dato il cuore.Sposati da 5 anni ma fidanzati da 7 lui era il classico bravo ragazzo.Dopo il primo figlio comincia ad allontanarsi.Pensai ad una crisi passegera. Secondo figlio e mi porta la babysitter rumena giovane per quasi tutta la giornata perché lui non vuole fare niente (già non faceva niente!).Al improvviso cambia, diventa piu civile, non parla di crisi economica e non si guarda piu la politica in Tv.Si cura di piu,litighiamo ogni giorno perché io non la voglio.Cerco un altra ma niente.Davanti a me parlano quasi per niente.E poi scoppia la bomba:controllo il suo cellulare e vedo che si sono scambiati 15 sms dalle 8 fino alle 18! Non sapevo cosa c'era scritto perché li aveva cancellati ma conoscendo il suo cel sono andata per via indiretta.Crisi, avvocato, sofferenza anche adesso.Ho perso 25 kg, ho rischiato l'alcolismo ma mi hanno tenuto in piedi i miei bimbi.Non ho completato la separazione, siamo rimasti insieme per il bene dei bimbi ma io soffro quando chiudo gli occhi e lo penso con lei in quei momenti.Adesso dice di essere pazzo di me, di aver capito i suoi sbagli e di non farlo più. Non confessa il tradimento o ci scherza sopra ma io lo so.Questo è. Grazie per avermi permesso di sfogarmi


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> ah spider quanto ti invidio se davvero sei così.
> Riesci a gestire bene i sentimenti e i sani principi... allo stesso modo.. tanto che, da come sembra, non hai bisogno nemmeno di utilizzare il verbo "gestire".
> 
> Io non ci riesco invece. Ci provo a metterci la stessa logica con cui aiuto il più debole e l'indifeso, ci provo a usare la stesa premura con cui chiedo gli scontrini e pago le tasse...ma non ci riesco, l'istinto "mi frega".
> ...


veramente sono anche peggio.
e non si tratta di morale.
sono pieno di vizzi anche inutili, semmai esistesse un vizio utile, ma ho imparato a gestirli molto bene.
In particolare ho imparato a non rompere il cazzo al prossimo, a non avvelenargli la vita per un mio puro istinto.
 questo si.
e semmai dovesse capitarmi, potrebbe succedere anche a me di non tirami indietro... ma saprei riconoscere la mia parte di responsabilità.
e il mio tradire non assumerebbe certo i toni da bar dello sport che si leggono qui dentro... dove in nome delle occasioni.. si da diritto a tutto.
non ci sono occasioni... te le crei.
come non ci sono minorati da tutelare, ovvio.


----------



## scrittore (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> veramente sono anche peggio.
> e non si tratta di morale.
> sono pieno di vizzi anche inutili, semmai esistesse un vizio utile, ma ho imparato a gestirli molto bene.
> In particolare ho imparato a non rompere il cazzo al prossimo, a non avvelenargli la vita per un mio puro istinto.
> ...


concordo con parecchie cose ... specie con quelle in neretto...
però mo....son curioso ... scrivi qualcosa anche su di me 

ps: mi sa che non sei il mio ex-amico di blog enrico...ma fa lo stesso


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> concordo con parecchie cose ... specie con quelle in neretto...
> però mo....son curioso ... scrivi qualcosa anche su di me
> 
> ps: mi sa che non sei il mio ex-amico di blog enrico...ma fa lo stesso


non non sono lui.
ma anche per me fa lo stesso.
anzi fa qualcosa in più.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> veramente sono anche peggio.
> e non si tratta di morale.
> sono pieno di vizzi anche inutili, semmai esistesse un vizio utile, ma ho imparato a gestirli molto bene.
> In particolare ho imparato a non rompere il cazzo al prossimo, a non avvelenargli la vita per un mio puro istinto.
> ...


Non è la prima volta che usi questa espressione e in un paio di frangenti anche con riferimenti specifici.
Spider, lo chiedo senza polemica alcuna, ma solo per amore di conversazione e dibattito: portami, se hai voglia, oppure fammi esempi di post in cui è successo quello che dici tu. Magari posso anche riconoscere che hai ragione e chiedere scusa, nel caso.


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è la prima volta che usi questa espressione e in un paio di frangenti anche con riferimenti specifici.
> Spider, lo chiedo senza polemica alcuna, ma solo per amore di conversazione e dibattito: portami, se hai voglia, oppure fammi esempi di post in cui è successo quello che dici tu. Magari posso anche riconoscere che hai ragione e chiedere scusa, nel caso.


Ti basterebbe leggere Lothar, 

per fare un esempio...

ma non voglio infierire...

 il micione sessantenne tutto arzillo,

 della riviera romagnola mi sta simpatico,

come te, d'altronde.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Fatto. Ma quante ce ne sono????
> Troppe.


Già


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Ti basterebbe leggere Lothar,
> 
> per fare un esempio...
> 
> ...


Ma dai Spider, sei qui da troppo tempo, per non leggere Lothar nel modo in cui deve essere letto


----------



## danielacala (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come vedi lei non ha chiarito ma ti ha sfidato....


esattamente volpinamia...una pericolosa da tenere a cuccia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mia madre non era mica scema: la prima volta che m'ha beccato sfatta (di canne) m'ha fatto a strisce. Mi aspettava ogni santa notte, giusto per darmi un'occhiata. Con gli adolescenti ci parli, gli 'stai sotto' non sono mostri d'abilità nella dissimulazione. Il messaggio che vorrei dar loro, per altro, è esattamente questo: la vita è la tua, non mia; non sono una poliziotta che ti perquisisco o ispeziono le tue cose. Hai i diritti che io ho, che sono costituzionali. Non li usurpo, nemmeno da genitore. Eccheccazzo. :smile:
> 
> poi, se gli scenari si complicano e diventano pericolosi, a mali estremi estremi rimedi. Ma partirci mi sa da Grande Fratello. Io non mi fiderei mai e poi mai di un genitore così. Lo detesterei come un dittatore.


Come madre di una dodicenne quoto, straquoto e controquoto. Detto da una non madre il tutto ha ancora più valore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come madre di una dodicenne quoto, straquoto e controquoto. Detto da una non madre il tutto ha ancora più valore.


:ballo:


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma dai Spider, sei qui da troppo tempo, per non leggere Lothar nel modo in cui deve essere letto



..quel sei qui da troppo tempo, dovrebbe farmi riflettere?
in effetti si, dovrebbe.
sono entrato insieme a Geko, Stellina, Tradito77, Mab...Annuccia,
che bella annata di cornuti e disperati.
c'era ancora Stermy...
 che dire.
Non ho mai imparato a leggere.
limite mio.


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> solo per completezza ho trovato l'iniziale post di _Chedire _scritto sul thread da lei aperto.
> L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di trovare un avvocato matrimonialista veramente
> in gamba, oltre che di acquisire le prove ...
> sul resto hai tutta la mia umana solidarietà. La vicenda si commenta da sola.
> ...


Si e vero,e tutto vero.E anche peggio...Sono quella che
ha lasciato una sorella con problemi con dei genitori
anziani in Grecia,sono quella che si beveva i bicchieri
di  vino e poi rimaneva sveglia fino alle 4,quella che
voleva passare l'estate con lui ma lui ha prenotato
i biglietti mi ha mandata dai miei e poi e sparito per pensare,
quella che e stata gonfiata con botte ed e rimasta con un occhio
nero per 15gg vergognandosi di andare al lavoro.E perche?Perche
avevo mandato un messagio di buon compleanno ad un compagno
di viaggio.Sono quella che ha subito al infinito e che certe cose si
vergogna di scriverle perfino su un forum di anonimato per non 
essere chiamata stupida quando stupida poi lo e stata...Questa sono
e molto di piu.E piu ci penso piu credo che forsei sarei dovuta andarmene
prima della rumena,prima ancora di sposarmi...ma poi spero stupidamente
ma spero.scusate ma grazie a dio non mi conoscete.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Si e vero,e tutto vero.E anche peggio...Sono quella che
> ha lasciato una sorella con problemi con dei genitori
> anziani in Grecia,sono quella che si beveva i bicchieri
> di  vino e poi rimaneva sveglia fino alle 4,quella che
> ...


Fammi capire ti ha picchiata ?:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Si e vero,e tutto vero.E anche peggio...Sono quella che
> ha lasciato una sorella con problemi con dei genitori
> anziani in Grecia,sono quella che si beveva i bicchieri
> di  vino e poi rimaneva sveglia fino alle 4,quella che
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Si e vero,e tutto vero.E anche peggio...Sono quella che
> ha lasciato una sorella con problemi con dei genitori
> anziani in Grecia,sono quella che si beveva i bicchieri
> di  vino e poi rimaneva sveglia fino alle 4,quella che
> ...


:abbraccio:
e pure un grande ma grande grande :kiss:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Si e vero,e tutto vero.E anche peggio...Sono quella che
> ha lasciato una sorella con problemi con dei genitori
> anziani in Grecia,sono quella che si beveva i bicchieri
> di  vino e poi rimaneva sveglia fino alle 4,quella che
> ...




cioè? Stai lottando per tenerti un uomo che ti ha picchiato, allontanato e tutto il circo o ho capito male io?


----------



## realista1 (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per altro, trovo questo post -senza voler in alcun modo offendere l'autrice- del tutto antifemminista. *L'uomo giustificato* perché è naturale e in qualche modo accettabile che le ragioni del cazzo vengano prima e sopra, la donna condannabile perché naturalmente puttana e adescatrice. Doppio registro, a sfavore delle donne, sempre. Come 80 anni fa.




Non essere severa. in realtà una gran parte di colpa è del testosterone, che a tratti è davvero ingestibile. Gli uomini, lessi tempo fa da qlc parte, sottostanno alla dittatura del testosterone. Ed è vero....:mexican:, fa sembrare desiderabili donne che in condizioni normali  farebbero spuntare le ruote sotto i piedi. Se a questo aggiungi un paio di litigate fatte come si deve, magari condite da una minaccia _più o meno_ realistica di astinenza punitiva da parte della partner, ed un periodo di astinenza abbastanza lungo già trascorso........Beh, ovvio che ragionandoci su, con un pizzico di calma, poi si superino queste cose. Ma non tutti e non sempre. Di qui, la giustificazione, senz'altro comoda, di cui spesso si parla....


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Non essere severa. in realtà una gran parte di colpa è del testosterone, che a tratti è davvero ingestibile. Gli uomini, lessi tempo fa da qlc parte, sottostanno alla dittatura del testosterone. Ed è vero....:mexican:, fa sembrare desiderabili donne che in condizioni normali  farebbero spuntare le ruote sotto i piedi. Se a questo aggiungi un paio di litigate fatte come si deve, magari condite da una minaccia _più o meno_ realistica di astinenza punitiva da parte della partner, ed un periodo di astinenza abbastanza lungo già trascorso........Beh, ovvio che ragionandoci su, con un pizzico di calma, poi si superino queste cose. Ma non tutti e non sempre. Di qui, la giustificazione, senz'altro comoda, di cui spesso si parla....


mi spiace, aborro. Nojelapossofà. Che si alzi il testosterone, lo credo seppure a malincuore. Che ad esso si 'soccomba', e soprattutto che per questo si sia giustificabili, no. XD


----------



## realista1 (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Si e vero,e tutto vero.E anche peggio...Sono quella che
> ha lasciato una sorella con problemi con dei genitori
> anziani in Grecia,sono quella che si beveva i bicchieri
> di  vino e poi rimaneva sveglia fino alle 4,quella che
> ...




Sono sicuro che avrai mille buone ragioni per starci ancora insieme. O meglio, lo spero per te. Però qui sei anonima, nessuno ti conosce,  forse se superi l'imbarazzo e queste ragioni le scrivi, una dietro l'altra, e poi le rileggiamo insieme.........Forse ti convinci che devi lasciarlo, da sola.......


----------



## realista1 (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi spiace, aborro. Nojelapossofà. Che si alzi il testosterone, lo credo seppure a malincuore. Che ad esso si 'soccomba', e soprattutto che per questo si sia giustificabili, no. XD



mai *soccombuto *carneval, al testosterone....O meglio,a casa si,con mia moglie. però credimi se ti dico che a volte è proprio difficile.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che avrai mille buone ragioni per starci ancora insieme. O meglio, lo spero per te. Però qui sei anonima, nessuno ti conosce,  forse se superi l'imbarazzo e queste ragioni le scrivi, una dietro l'altra, e poi le rileggiamo insieme.........Forse ti convinci che devi lasciarlo, da sola.......


Saggezza leggo in te.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> mai *soccombuto *carneval, al testosterone....O meglio,a casa si,con mia moglie. però credimi se ti dico che a volte è proprio difficile.


Non esiste provare, esiste fare o non fare.


----------



## danielacala (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che non sia colpa anche di chi ci prova e riprova non concordo.
> 
> Io ritengo che per una donna sia molto piu' facile dire no.
> 
> ...


muoio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: anche a me in libreria.


Domani ci vado!!!!:up:


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi spiace, aborro. Nojelapossofà. Che si alzi il testosterone, lo credo seppure a malincuore. Che ad esso si 'soccomba', e soprattutto che per questo si sia giustificabili, no. XD


Soccombere?No ho chiamato il telefono rosa quella sera.Mi disserodi andarmene ma dove?Io non ho nessuno qui.E con 1 neonato ed 1 infante andare dove in un posto come questo?Sparire dove?In albergo?La sera stessa l'avrebbe gia saputo.I carabinieri?Tutti amicisuoi e poi l'avrebbero saputo tutti.Mi ha chiesto scusa e non l'ha fatto piuma assicuro che nessuna gode a farsi un occhio nero...Un motivo per cui non lo racconto e per non sentirmi rispondere cosi.Ed io non lotto perlui perche che ci crediate o no il mio figlio piu grande non riesce a staresenza di lui.Io non so nemmeno se lo amo sinceramente...Ieri sono stata felice perche spero che non lasci questa famiglia per una zoccola ma i miei sentimenti son tuttora contrastanti.


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Se dovessi decidere di tradirlo..voglio il meglio
> COSTI QUEL CHE COSTI!


A Milan disen 'l'e' dura'.

Puoi rifletterci  settimane mesi anni, il dopo e' sempre una sorpresa.


----------



## danielacala (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Si e vero,e tutto vero.E anche peggio...Sono quella che
> ha lasciato una sorella con problemi con dei genitori
> anziani in Grecia,sono quella che si beveva i bicchieri
> di  vino e poi rimaneva sveglia fino alle 4,quella che
> ...


Sei una bella persona ...si sentiva da subito..e su questo forum troverai
persone che ti vorranno bene...con gli altri muso duro.pesta i piedi,fatti largo, testa bassa,
qualche volta una sana risata e poi spallucce spallucce a tutti..ora ci sei TU
TVB


----------



## danielacala (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A Milan disen 'l'e' dura'.
> 
> Puoi rifletterci  settimane mesi anni, il dopo e' sempre una sorpresa.


ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh

Ma non avete capito...e mi dite che il MEGLIO non lo trovo..

leggete bene...ho scritto: Voglio il meglio..COSTI QUEL CHE COSTI!

intendevo dire CHE LO PAGO...LO COMPRO..uffa capito adesso?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Ma non avete capito...e mi dite che il MEGLIO non lo trovo..
> 
> ...


Costo troppo


----------



## danielacala (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Costo troppo


La felicita' non ha prezzo!


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Sei una bella persona ...si sentiva da subito..e su questo forum troveraipersone che ti vorranno bene...con gli altri muso duro.pesta i piedi,fatti largo, testa bassa,qualche volta una sana risata e poi spallucce spallucce a tutti..ora ci sei TUTVB


Grazie Daniela,grazie davvero e ti giuro che lo scrivo con le lacrime agiocchi perche anche se non sei qui e come se ci fossi per me.E per quelliche non hanno capito io non sono e non mi considero una vittimama quando ho scelto la mia vita era tutto diverso.Puo darsi che domanifra un mese o fra un anno lo lascio ma per adesso sto qui perche speroad un domani migliore e i miei bimbi stanno bene.La vita degli altri sara piu lineare,la mia no.ti voglio bene anch'io Daniela


----------



## realista1 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esiste provare, esiste fare o non fare.




Stai percorrendo le vie della FORZA? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnmhP-Irbhs


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Soccombere?No ho chiamato il telefono rosa quella sera.Mi disserodi andarmene ma dove?Io non ho nessuno qui.E con 1 neonato ed 1 infante andare dove in un posto come questo?Sparire dove?In albergo?La sera stessa l'avrebbe gia saputo.I carabinieri?Tutti amicisuoi e poi l'avrebbero saputo tutti.Mi ha chiesto scusa e non l'ha fatto piuma assicuro che nessuna gode a farsi un occhio nero...Un motivo per cui non lo racconto e per non sentirmi rispondere cosi.Ed io non lotto perlui perche che ci crediate o no il mio figlio piu grande non riesce a staresenza di lui.Io non so nemmeno se lo amo sinceramente...Ieri sono stata felice perche spero che non lasci questa famiglia per una zoccola ma i miei sentimenti son tuttora contrastanti.


Non so dove abiti tu esattamente,ma nel caso esistono posti come questo,dove possono anche consigliarti un luogo dove andare,qualora luilì dovesse rialzare le mani

http://www.cadmi.org/

Occorre sempre ricordare che i rapporti interni alla coppia non sempre sono i medesimi all'interno di una famiglia.

Che luilì possa essere un buon padre non sempre significa che sia anche un buon marito,per ora per tutto quello che hai raccontato viene facile capire che per la facocera rumena sia stato un giochetto sedurlo.

Non credo che questo sia il momento adatto per chiederti cosa ti lega a tuo marito sentimentalmente,non mi pare tu sia abbastanza lucida


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non so dove abiti tu esattamente,ma nel caso esistono posti come questo,dove possono anche consigliarti un luogo dove andare,qualora luilì dovesse rialzare le mani
> 
> http://www.cadmi.org/
> 
> ...


Grazie del info.Vedro meglio dopo.L'arrivo della facocera e rileggere il mio
primo post m'hanno destabilizzato e ricordato le scene allucinanti di quel
periodo.Ne ho passate troppe in questi anni e per essere sincera dal punto
di vista sentimentale sono anestetizzata se si puo dire nei confronti non solo
di mio marito ma verso tutto il genere maschile.E come se lui si fosse
dissociato e per me non fosse proprio il mio uomo ma il padre dei nostri
figli.e per questo gli voglio bene.stamattina ero felice perche ieri sera mi son ricordata
i vecchi tempi ma piu passavano le ore e piu passava l'entusiasmo...e cosi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Stai percorrendo le vie della FORZA?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnmhP-Irbhs


:upotente scorre la forza in me.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Grazie del info.Vedro meglio dopo.L'arrivo della facocera e rileggere il mio
> primo post m'hanno destabilizzato e ricordato le scene allucinanti di quel
> periodo.Ne ho passate troppe in questi anni e per essere sincera dal punto
> di vista sentimentale sono anestetizzata se si puo dire nei confronti non solo
> ...


Da certe situazioni si esce subito o diventa sempre più difficile.
Io non avrei sopportato neanche un episodio ma non sopportarne un secondo.
Ho esperienza di chi non riesce a uscirne.


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Ma non avete capito...e mi dite che il MEGLIO non lo trovo..
> 
> ...



Cara, io on ho studiato ad Oxford, mo ho capito euro su euro su euro e pure $$$$$$.

Questa mattina ero in una sala d'attesa di una Cliinica a Monza, per poco non svengo, uscivano uno dopo l'altro medici giovani uno più bello del'altro, ho guardato mia figlia e le ho chiesto 'è una clinica vera o siamo su Scherzi a Parte?, pure le infermiere una più carina dell'altra e di una gentilezza fuori dal comune. Poi ne passa uno, biondino, capelli a vento, abbronzato. sorriso da urlo, ecco, per quello un Fido bancario te lo concederei ad occhi chiusi. Per me è fuori target.

Potessi tornare indietro non ne lascerei perdere uno, fedele a chi e perchè?


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara, io on ho studiato ad Oxford, mo ho capito euro su euro su euro e pure $$$$$$.
> 
> Questa mattina ero in una sala d'attesa di una Cliinica a Monza, per poco non svengo, uscivano uno dopo l'altro medici giovani uno più bello del'altro, ho guardato mia figlia e le ho chiesto 'è una clinica vera o siamo su Scherzi a Parte?, pure le infermiere una più carina dell'altra e di una gentilezza fuori dal comune. Poi ne passa uno, biondino, capelli a vento, abbronzato. sorriso da urlo, ecco, per quello un Fido bancario te lo concederei ad occhi chiusi. Per me è fuori target.
> 
> Potessi tornare indietro non ne lascerei perdere uno, fedele a chi e perchè?


Io non mi farei curare in quella clinica di Monza...:mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara, io on ho studiato ad Oxford, mo ho capito euro su euro su euro e pure $$$$$$.
> 
> Questa mattina ero in una sala d'attesa di una Cliinica a Monza, per poco non svengo, uscivano uno dopo l'altro medici giovani uno più bello del'altro, ho guardato mia figlia e le ho chiesto 'è una clinica vera o siamo su Scherzi a Parte?, pure le infermiere una più carina dell'altra e di una gentilezza fuori dal comune. Poi ne passa uno, biondino, capelli a vento, abbronzato. sorriso da urlo, ecco, per quello un Fido bancario te lo concederei ad occhi chiusi. Per me è fuori target.
> 
> Potessi tornare indietro non ne lascerei perdere uno, fedele a chi e perchè?


Brava. .comunque che credi pure io se voglio uno strafico lo devo pagare.

Scusa mi puoi dare l indirizzo di questa clinica di Monza
...mi gira la testa. .se svengo che fanno?
Respirazione bocca a bocca 
o defibrillatore?


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Brava. .comunque che credi pure io se voglio uno strafico lo devo pagare.
> 
> Scusa mi puoi dare l indirizzo di questa clinica di Monza
> ...mi gira la testa. .se svengo che fanno?
> ...


Non ti fanno niente. Sono troppo impegnati con le infermiere di là, eh.


----------



## Eratò (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buongiorno.Ho preso l'appuntamento con la psicoterapeuta.Ci vadoquesto pomeriggio.Questo tradimento ha aperto una specie di vasodi Pandora...Perplesso grazie ancora del info della cadmi ma io abitoin Basilicata e qui le strutture sono davvero scarse..un abbraccio a tutti


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno.Ho preso l'appuntamento con la psicoterapeuta.Ci vadoquesto pomeriggio.Questo tradimento ha aperto una specie di vasodi Pandora...Perplesso grazie ancora del info della cadmi ma io abitoin Basilicata e qui le strutture sono davvero scarse..un abbraccio a tutti




L'ha già scritta qualcuno sul forum, ma la ripropongo per te:
"più il dolore scava nel tuo essere, più gioia puoi contenere"

Ti auguro di cuore di riuscire nell'impresa più ardua, ma più importante della vita: quella di amarti!


----------



## danielacala (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ti fanno niente. Sono troppo impegnati con le infermiere di là, eh.


Cioè...vuoi dire che io faccio la stramortita distesa sul pavimento della corsia principale
e loro (gia' scopati) mi guardano e con fare indifferente dicono:
MA CHE CAZZO VUOLE QUESTA SIGNORA!


----------



## danielacala (30 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno.Ho preso l'appuntamento con la psicoterapeuta.Ci vadoquesto pomeriggio.Questo tradimento ha aperto una specie di vasodi Pandora...Perplesso grazie ancora del info della cadmi ma io abitoin Basilicata e qui le strutture sono davvero scarse..un abbraccio a tutti


Buongiorno cara..dormito bene?
Gli angioletti ti hanno tirato le coperte? Sono entrati nel lettone?


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Cioè...vuoi dire che io faccio la stramortita distesa sul pavimento della corsia principale
> e loro (gia' scopati) mi guardano e con fare indifferente dicono:
> MA CHE CAZZO VUOLE QUESTA SIGNORA!



...mi sa proprio che direbbero così!
E' noto che in quei luoghi siano tutti già ben scopati...


----------



## danielacala (30 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mi sa proprio che direbbero così!
> E' noto che in quei luoghi siano tutti già ben scopati...



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
ho capito devo rompere il salvadanaio.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> ho capito devo rompere il salvadanaio.


Ti basta una vacanza in un posto più popolato


----------



## danielacala (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti basta una vacanza in un posto più popolato


Ma sai che in vacanza.. sono in auto con Lui...mi si affianca uno (un locale)

e dallo sguardo mi penetra,leggo nella sua mente idee peccaminose.

Ossignur ...non e' che mi ha letto nel pensiero?
...avra' forse capito che prima o poi lo stronzetto lo tradisco?

Poi è scattato il semaforo verde..siamo ripartiti..ho infilato
gli occhiali scuri..abbassato il parasole dell'auto e sono sprofondata
felice ma imbarazzata sotto il sedile.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma sai che in vacanza.. sono in auto con Lui...mi si affianca uno (un locale)
> 
> e dallo sguardo mi penetra,leggo nella sua mente idee peccaminose.
> 
> ...


Imbarazzata?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Ma non avete capito...e mi dite che il MEGLIO non lo trovo..
> 
> ...


guarda, il meglio è quello della kenwood, io l'ho preso con i punti del Super ma ho visto che viene, completamente accessoriato, sui 400 eurini.


----------



## danielacala (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda, il meglio è quello della kenwood, io l'ho preso con i punti del Super ma ho visto che viene, completamente accessoriato, sui 400 eurini.


Allora corro al Super


----------



## danielacala (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Imbarazzata?


Imbarazza perche' sono 5 anni che faccio sesso con la stessa persona...IO.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma sai che in vacanza.. sono in auto con Lui...mi si affianca uno (un locale)
> 
> e dallo sguardo mi penetra,leggo nella sua mente idee peccaminose.
> 
> ...



Sei carina, io quando vedo uno che mi piace dico immediatamente a mio marito 'con quello ci andrei oggi stesso' e guai a lui se ribatte. Non osa. Ovvio che rimane un sogno...........ma .............a volte si realizzano.

Proprio ieri in tv la scena di una signora cornificata dal marito che cede alle lusinghe di un bellissimo giovane e, naturalmente con tutta la mia ammirazione. Chissenefrega se non dura, almeno ti godi il momento.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che uno possa eccitarsi non dubito. Se sceglie di starci però è perfettamente responsabile anche se il cervello è andato in debito di ossigeno.
> Per me dipende dalla mentalità che spero un giorno cambi. Perché non credo che sia tanto difficile dire di no (fossi un uomo mi offenderei pure) quanto dire di no all'idea di non essere abbastanza uomo se dici di no a un'occasione di sesso allettante. Ma dipende anche da cosa uno considera allettante.
> Altrimenti nessuna donna direbbe di no a un tronista, invece ne conosco decine che lo farebbero perché, proprio per mentalità,  penserebbero che quella non sia un'occasione irrinunciabile.
> Ho il dubbio di essere stata incomprensibile



Possono subentrare vari fattori per cui uno/una cede anche quando per molto tempo era restia a farlo.

Nel suo caso la moglie è un frigorifero. Da sempre.  E lui, un bellissimi uomo, elegante, ricco, uno che ne rifiuta a decine. 

Di suo sarebbe fedele, ma quando è troppo è troppo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Possono subentrare vari fattori per cui uno/una cede anche quando per molto tempo era restia a farlo.
> 
> Nel suo caso la moglie è un frigorifero. Da sempre.  E lui, un bellissimi uomo, elegante, ricco, uno che ne rifiuta a decine.
> 
> Di suo sarebbe fedele, ma quando è troppo è troppo.


Situazione diversa. Non è l'occasione (piuttosto inquietante per molti, eccitantissima per altri) quanto i pregressi.


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2014)

Buongiorno.Ieri sono andata dalla psicoterapeuta.Gli horaccontato il tutto.Anche tutta la mia situazione familiarecon i miei.Io ho una mamma che a 65 anni e bellissimaelegantissima uno spettacolo,sensibile ma anche forte.Houn padre che ha 78 anni ma pare averne 58 attivo ma superficiale.Non ha mai sostenuto mia madre nei momenti difficilie probabilmente qualche storiella extra l'ha avuta anche dopo...mamia mamma e sempre rimasta per noi e non ci ha mai coinvoltinei loro problemi.Infatti non mi ricordo mai abbracci o bacitra i miei.Quindi secondo la psicoterapeuta io senza neanchesaperlo tendo a riprodurre l'atteggiamento di mia madre.Sonodiventata asessuata e mi sono messa in secondo piano e inoltremi sono trovata un marito tale quale a mio padre anche se cercavotutto il contrario.Non c'avevo mai pensato ma s'assomigliano loro 2.Grandi lavoratori ma dal punto di vista affettivo 2 ignoranti totali.Mi ha chiesto se mi manca l'amore e come mo sento quando lui mi abbraccia e perche quella sera sono andata da lei.Gli ho risposto chesono come gelata dentro,qualsiasi cosa lui fa per mostrarmi amorenon mi tocca proprio piu e sono andata la quella sera perche la odioe perche non voglio assolutamente che lui lasci la famiglia e si facciaspennare da una zoccola togliendo soldi e tempo ai miei figli.Lei ha risposto  "ma questo amore non e".Lo so ma ormai neanche del amoreme ne frega niente.Ha chiesto anche se noto gli altri maschi.Non vogliosaperne niente.Conclusione,per non farla ancora piu lunga,e che sonoasessuata,soffro di sindrome da crocerossina,ho vissuto a lungo senza amore e mi ci sono abituata e sono depressa e fragile con unaspecie di appiattimento affettivo misto anche ai sensi di colpa.Mi ha prescritto un antidepressivo e mi ha consigliato di scrivere ogni giorno i miei sentimenti e sensazioni su un quaderno e rillegerlo il giorno dopo e di portarlo anche a lei.Ci dobbiamo rivedere fra 2 settimane ma se avessi bisogno la posso chiamare quando voglio.Questo e.Affrontarr tuttoquesto mi ha fatto sentire vecchia come se avessi il doppio dei miei anni.


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno.Ieri sono andata dalla psicoterapeuta.Gli horaccontato il tutto.Anche tutta la mia situazione familiarecon i miei.Io ho una mamma che a 65 anni e bellissimaelegantissima uno spettacolo,sensibile ma anche forte.Houn padre che ha 78 anni ma pare averne 58 attivo ma superficiale.Non ha mai sostenuto mia madre nei momenti difficilie probabilmente qualche storiella extra l'ha avuta anche dopo...mamia mamma e sempre rimasta per noi e non ci ha mai coinvoltinei loro problemi.Infatti non mi ricordo mai abbracci o bacitra i miei.Quindi secondo la psicoterapeuta io senza neanchesaperlo tendo a riprodurre l'atteggiamento di mia madre.Sonodiventata asessuata e mi sono messa in secondo piano e inoltremi sono trovata un marito tale quale a mio padre anche se cercavotutto il contrario.Non c'avevo mai pensato ma s'assomigliano loro 2.Grandi lavoratori ma dal punto di vista affettivo 2 ignoranti totali.Mi ha chiesto se mi manca l'amore e come mo sento quando lui mi abbraccia e perche quella sera sono andata da lei.Gli ho risposto chesono come gelata dentro,qualsiasi cosa lui fa per mostrarmi amorenon mi tocca proprio piu e sono andata la quella sera perche la odioe perche non voglio assolutamente che lui lasci la famiglia e si facciaspennare da una zoccola togliendo soldi e tempo ai miei figli.Lei ha risposto  "ma questo amore non e".Lo so ma ormai neanche del amoreme ne frega niente.Ha chiesto anche se noto gli altri maschi.Non vogliosaperne niente.Conclusione,per non farla ancora piu lunga,e che sonoasessuata,soffro di sindrome da crocerossina,ho vissuto a lungo senza amore e mi ci sono abituata e sono depressa e fragile con unaspecie di appiattimento affettivo misto anche ai sensi di colpa.Mi ha prescritto un antidepressivo e mi ha consigliato di scrivere ogni giorno i miei sentimenti e sensazioni su un quaderno e rillegerlo il giorno dopo e di portarlo anche a lei.Ci dobbiamo rivedere fra 2 settimane ma se avessi bisogno la posso chiamare quando voglio.Questo e.Affrontarr tuttoquesto mi ha fatto sentire vecchia come se avessi il doppio dei miei anni.



Ciao bella ,
Buona giornata:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno.Ieri sono andata dalla psicoterapeuta.Gli horaccontato il tutto.Anche tutta la mia situazione familiarecon i miei.Io ho una mamma che a 65 anni e bellissimaelegantissima uno spettacolo,sensibile ma anche forte.Houn padre che ha 78 anni ma pare averne 58 attivo ma superficiale.Non ha mai sostenuto mia madre nei momenti difficilie probabilmente qualche storiella extra l'ha avuta anche dopo...mamia mamma e sempre rimasta per noi e non ci ha mai coinvoltinei loro problemi.Infatti non mi ricordo mai abbracci o bacitra i miei.Quindi secondo la psicoterapeuta io senza neanchesaperlo tendo a riprodurre l'atteggiamento di mia madre.Sonodiventata asessuata e mi sono messa in secondo piano e inoltremi sono trovata un marito tale quale a mio padre anche se cercavotutto il contrario.Non c'avevo mai pensato ma s'assomigliano loro 2.Grandi lavoratori ma dal punto di vista affettivo 2 ignoranti totali.Mi ha chiesto se mi manca l'amore e come mo sento quando lui mi abbraccia e perche quella sera sono andata da lei.Gli ho risposto chesono come gelata dentro,qualsiasi cosa lui fa per mostrarmi amorenon mi tocca proprio piu e sono andata la quella sera perche la odioe perche non voglio assolutamente che lui lasci la famiglia e si facciaspennare da una zoccola togliendo soldi e tempo ai miei figli.Lei ha risposto  "ma questo amore non e".Lo so ma ormai neanche del amoreme ne frega niente.Ha chiesto anche se noto gli altri maschi.Non vogliosaperne niente.Conclusione,per non farla ancora piu lunga,e che sonoasessuata,soffro di sindrome da crocerossina,ho vissuto a lungo senza amore e mi ci sono abituata e sono depressa e fragile con unaspecie di appiattimento affettivo misto anche ai sensi di colpa.Mi ha prescritto un antidepressivo e mi ha consigliato di scrivere ogni giorno i miei sentimenti e sensazioni su un quaderno e rillegerlo il giorno dopo e di portarlo anche a lei.Ci dobbiamo rivedere fra 2 settimane ma se avessi bisogno la posso chiamare quando voglio.Questo e.Affrontarr tuttoquesto mi ha fatto sentire vecchia come se avessi il doppio dei miei anni.


:abbraccio:forza!


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei carina, io quando vedo uno che mi piace dico immediatamente a mio marito 'con quello ci andrei oggi stesso' e guai a lui se ribatte. Non osa. Ovvio che rimane un sogno...........ma .............a volte si realizzano.
> 
> Proprio ieri in tv la scena di una signora cornificata dal marito che cede alle lusinghe di un bellissimo giovane e, naturalmente con tutta la mia ammirazione. Chissenefrega se non dura, almeno ti godi il momento.


Se dovessi dire: guarda quello me lo farei?
...................................................
ma scherzi? un toro alla vista del mantello rosso.:incazzato::incazzato:
Poi metterebbe il muso x tutto il giorno. 

L'estate scorsa ha fatto l'incazzato perche' sosteneva che avessi
un'intesa con il bagnino del nostro residence..figurati...bel ragazzo
ma potrebbe essere mio figlio.

Forse ..essendo STRONZO..giudicava con il SUO parametro!


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Se dovessi dire: guarda quello me fare?
> ...................................................
> ma scherzi? un toro alla vista del mantello rosso.:incazzato::incazzato:
> Poi metterebbe il muso x tutto il giorno.
> ...


avresti fatto meglio a lasciarglielo quel dubbio. Questi si vivono le loro storie e se poco provi a rinfacciargli l'accaduto se la tirano pure...ma vaffanculo


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno.Ieri sono andata dalla psicoterapeuta.Gli horaccontato il tutto.Anche tutta la mia situazione familiarecon i miei.Io ho una mamma che a 65 anni e bellissimaelegantissima uno spettacolo,sensibile ma anche forte.Houn padre che ha 78 anni ma pare averne 58 attivo ma superficiale.Non ha mai sostenuto mia madre nei momenti difficilie probabilmente qualche storiella extra l'ha avuta anche dopo...mamia mamma e sempre rimasta per noi e non ci ha mai coinvoltinei loro problemi.Infatti non mi ricordo mai abbracci o bacitra i miei.Quindi secondo la psicoterapeuta io senza neanchesaperlo tendo a riprodurre l'atteggiamento di mia madre.Sonodiventata asessuata e mi sono messa in secondo piano e inoltremi sono trovata un marito tale quale a mio padre anche se cercavotutto il contrario.Non c'avevo mai pensato ma s'assomigliano loro 2.Grandi lavoratori ma dal punto di vista affettivo 2 ignoranti totali.Mi ha chiesto se mi manca l'amore e come mo sento quando lui mi abbraccia e perche quella sera sono andata da lei.Gli ho risposto chesono come gelata dentro,qualsiasi cosa lui fa per mostrarmi amorenon mi tocca proprio piu e sono andata la quella sera perche la odioe perche non voglio assolutamente che lui lasci la famiglia e si facciaspennare da una zoccola togliendo soldi e tempo ai miei figli.Lei ha risposto  "ma questo amore non e".Lo so ma ormai neanche del amoreme ne frega niente.Ha chiesto anche se noto gli altri maschi.Non vogliosaperne niente.Conclusione,per non farla ancora piu lunga,e che sonoasessuata,soffro di sindrome da crocerossina,ho vissuto a lungo senza amore e mi ci sono abituata e sono depressa e fragile con unaspecie di appiattimento affettivo misto anche ai sensi di colpa.Mi ha prescritto un antidepressivo e mi ha consigliato di scrivere ogni giorno i miei sentimenti e sensazioni su un quaderno e rillegerlo il giorno dopo e di portarlo anche a lei.Ci dobbiamo rivedere fra 2 settimane ma se avessi bisogno la posso chiamare quando voglio.Questo e.Affrontarr tuttoquesto mi ha fatto sentire vecchia come se avessi il doppio dei miei anni.



Non e' facile per nessuni mettersi a nudo.

Tutti sbagliamo.

E' passato troppo poco tempo dalla scoperta del tradimento.

Ora devi capire chi sei. LE priorita' per te quali sono?

Lascia perdere l'altra, lascia perdere i soldi, pensa solo a ritrovare un po' di serenita'.

Gli obblighi verso i tuoi figli lui li ha comunque.

Se non lo ami il tradimento non dovrebbe sconvolgerti.

Se vuoi comunque tenere la famiglia unita valuta se instaurare con lui una modalita' diversa di conviverci.
Non puoi violentarti se non lo desideri.

Lascia passare del tempo. Hai due bimbi piccoli,dedicati a loro.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2014)

L'amore si impara, fin da bambini.
Sindrome da crocerossina, sì, lo credo anch'io.
Sapresti essere diversa?
Probabilmente sì, ma quanto lavoro tuo ci vorrà per riprendere in mano la tua parte affettiva?
Tanto, credimi. 
Nel frattempo cerca di stare serena. Non pensare più a quella stronza.
Vedrai che quando tuo marito si sarò rasserenato a sua volta, e non dimostrerà più di avere bisogno del tuo aiuto - che è quello che stai facendo, tu lo stai aiutando in qualche modo - ti apparirà in maniera diversa.
Sarai tu a scoprire di poterne fare a meno.


----------



## mic (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> avresti fatto meglio a lasciarglielo quel dubbio. Questi si vivono le loro storie e se poco provi a rinfacciargli l'accaduto se la tirano pure...ma vaffanculo


Ciao Nicola, giornata pesante oggi?


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Ciao Nicola, giornata pesante oggi?


si anche, ma quando leggo certi commenti non riesco a frenarmi e non per colpa di danielacala sia ben chiaro.
Ieri sera riferito a quello che ci è accaduto lei mi ha detto "mi sono presa quello che mi mancava". Sono giustificato per l' incazzatura di stamattina?
Ciao Michele


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> avresti fatto meglio a lasciarglielo quel dubbio. Questi si vivono le loro storie e se poco provi a rinfacciargli l'accaduto se la tirano pure...ma vaffanculo


Per quello si a gran voce ste merdacce...AFFANCULO


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> si anche, ma quando leggo certi commenti non riesco a frenarmi e non per colpa di danielacala sia ben chiaro.
> Ieri sera riferito a quello che ci è accaduto lei mi ha detto "mi sono presa quello che mi mancava". Sono giustificato per l' incazzatura di stamattina?
> Ciao Michele


Giustificatissimo.

Spesso mi tocca rivalutare mio marito. Mai sognato di dire certe cose.

Tua moglie manca di sensibilita' verso di te.


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Imbarazza perche' sono 5 anni che faccio sesso con la stessa persona...IO.




E io altro che imbarazzata devo essere!!
Io tutta una vita che lo faccio con lo stesso...mi sa che non ho capito proprio un cazzo di come si vive


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei carina, io quando vedo uno che mi piace dico immediatamente a mio marito 'con quello ci andrei oggi stesso' e guai a lui se ribatte. Non osa. Ovvio che rimane un sogno...........*ma .............a volte si realizzano.
> *
> Proprio ieri in tv la scena di una signora cornificata dal marito che cede alle lusinghe di un bellissimo giovane e, naturalmente con tutta la mia ammirazione. Chissenefrega se non dura, almeno ti godi il momento.




Sei troppo forte!!:smile::smile:


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Giustificatissimo.
> 
> Spesso mi tocca rivalutare mio marito. Mai sognato di dire certe cose.
> 
> Tua moglie manca di sensibilita' verso di te.


Mi sono presa quello che mi mancava


La giustificazione che un TRADITORE offre...

peccato che altri ...(NOI) ...rispettiamo il partner e non ci prendiamo MAI quello che
umanamente..in qualunque coppia rodata ..ogni tanto ..potrebbe mancare.


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Mi sono presa quello che mi mancava
> 
> 
> La giustificazione che un TRADITORE offre...
> ...


scommetti che se accadesse, loro non ci "capirebbero" e non perdonerebbero?


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> scommetti che se accadesse, loro non ci "capirebbero" e non perdonerebbero?


Dici cose sante.

Pensa che io dopo la scoperta ho detto a lui: adesso pareggio(si fa x dire)il conto..poi riprendiamo con amore.

Una tragedia greca in casa....

....immaginalo a viversi la scoperta di un mio tradimento...boh..io ci rinuncio a capirli questi!


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Dici cose sante.
> 
> Pensa che io dopo la scoperta ho detto a lui: adesso pareggio(si fa x dire)il conto..poi riprendiamo con amore.
> 
> ...


si, immagino. 
A lei io una sera ho detto che mi sarei "vendicato" con la stessa moneta. Nella discussione ha fatto finta di non sentire e sinceramente avrei preferito che si fosse incazzata come ha fatto lui con te.


----------



## zanna (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Dici cose sante.
> 
> Pensa che io dopo la scoperta ho detto a lui: adesso pareggio(si fa x dire)il conto..poi riprendiamo con amore.
> 
> ...


Giocano proprio su questo mi sà ... :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Mi sono presa quello che mi mancava
> 
> 
> La giustificazione che un TRADITORE offre...
> ...



Se io avessi dovuto prendere quello che mi mancava mio marito non avrebbe visto crescere le figlie.

La prima sera che la mezzana è uscita dall'ospedale dopo dieci mesi e 5 giorni di ricovero.....è andato a suonare.

Non aveva il coraggio di dirmelo, però ci è andato.

Poi si faceva perdonare le notti della settimana alzandosi a cambiarla e  a darle da mangiare, anche se era stanco morto.

Ma io ricordo infiniti fine settimana sola con le mie figlie, eppure mai mai pensato di tradirlo, ma neanche sfiorata l'idea. 

Io per 35 anni ho avuto solo lui.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Dici cose sante.
> 
> Pensa che io dopo la scoperta ho detto a lui: adesso pareggio(si fa x dire)il conto..poi riprendiamo con amore.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente non capisco con che faccia possa vantare diritti.

Mio marito un giorno per un msg a cui ho risposto mi ha chiesto se ho sei segreti.

Risposta:   se anche fosse sono esclusivamente affari miei. Effettivamente rispondevo al mio amico, anche se non eravamo ancora amici amici. Probabilmente sono trasparente anche nelle espressioni.

Tu mi tradisci spudoratamente ed io mi devo fare scrupoli?  Vaffanculo.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> si anche, ma quando leggo certi commenti non riesco a frenarmi e non per colpa di danielacala sia ben chiaro.
> Ieri sera riferito a quello che ci è accaduto lei mi ha detto "mi sono presa quello che mi mancava". Sono giustificato per l' incazzatura di stamattina?
> Ciao Michele


belin che bastonata sui coglioni......:nuke:


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> belin che bastonata sui coglioni......:nuke:



Tu si che sai risollevare il morale alle persone!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu si che sai risollevare il morale alle persone!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh....ho provato a mettermi nei panni di Nicola.....ed ad immaginare come potrei sentirmi se mia moglie mi dicesse in sostanza che con me a letto non godeva.....e un orgasmo pieno è andata a cercarselo altrove.....

non è un bel sentirsi


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh....ho provato a mettermi nei panni di Nicola.....ed ad immaginare come potrei sentirmi se mia moglie mi dicesse in sostanza che con me a letto non godeva.....e un orgasmo pieno è andata a cercarselo altrove.....
> 
> non è un bel sentirsi



Mi piacerebbe fare un sondaggio e constatare quante donne, nel più profondo dei loro segreti, hanno tradito per questa ragione...
Forse non sarebbero poche. Forse.
Perché si orgasmerebbe di più con l'amante (in teoria)? Perché è più bravo?
Uhm... Non lo so. Azzardo ipotesi.
1) l'amante è per molte il sesso dell'età matura, il marito è il sesso abituale iniziato in età giovanile. Come dire, una riscoperta di una parte di se stesse che prima non si aveva avuto modo di comprendere
2) l'amante è il sesso più la trasgressione e il rischio connesso, il che può aumentare per alcune il carico di emozioni
Non lo so, sicuramente  non è un bel sentire come dici tu, ma non si deve pensare che questi amanti siano sempre dei superman. Molto contano credo anche i fattori elencati. Accetto opinioni contrastanti.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Scusate dove avete letto che la motivazione era quella?

Io da nessuna parte.

Prendermi quello che non avevo può avere mille significati.

Io non penso che una donna cerchi più soddisfazione sessuale con un altro, se è innamorata del suo uomo e corrisposta trova sicuramente il sistema per essere soddisfatta anche sessualmente, anzi, è molto più difficile entrare in sintonia con l'amante, perchè in linea di massima il tempo è limitato e può esserci ansia, senso di colpa e soprattutto molto tempo per trovare confidenza e fiducia.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La logica si trova raramente nelle azioni umane.
> Sai quanto cuccano quelli che vanno sulle ambulanze?



Sei una fonte inesauribile di idee!

Pure le donne però nelle ambulanze.

Non ne ho la certezza, ma quasi, che mio marito se la sia pure intesa con una del 118 venuta a soccorrere una sola volta la nostra allora vicina di casa. Una bellissima ragazza e giovane. Evidentemente molte sono affascinate o dalla sua pancia o dal suo modo di fare sul palco. Anche lei era andata a sentirlo suonare. Lui nega ma io ne resto convinta. ahahah

ormai me ne infischio


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Scusate dove avete letto che la motivazione era quella?
> 
> Io da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...


anche io la penso così, quando ho letto la frase non l'ho legata a "un migliore orgasmo". Mi pare, peraltro, dinamica più maschile che femminile, ma magari sbaglio.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusate dove avete letto che la motivazione era quella?
> 
> Io da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...


tu la ragioni da donna  io invece ti porgo la più probabile interpretazione dal punto di vista maschile.....e proprio per le cose che scrivi qui,ti dico che la motivazione è quella.

Il che può non voler dire che Nicola abbia problematiche o non sia "bravo",sia chiaro. ci sta benissimo che non sia "adatto" a sua moglie

Chè un'altra delle caratteristiche ricorrenti che ho riscontrato nei racconti di chi tradisce è che col partner ufficiale non ci sia intesa sessualmente parlando.

E ricollegandomi a quello che ha scritto prima Danny,la cosa si nota di più nelle coppie che si sono messe insieme giovanissime e quindi con esperienze generalmente scarse


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu la ragioni da donna  io invece ti porgo la più probabile interpretazione dal punto di vista maschile.....e proprio per le cose che scrivi qui,ti dico che la motivazione è quella.
> 
> Il che può non voler dire che Nicola abbia problematiche o non sia "bravo",sia chiaro. ci sta benissimo che non sia "adatto" a sua moglie
> 
> ...



Quindi secondo un uomo una tradisce solo perchè è insoddisfatta sessualmente?

Scusa ma prima di andarci a letto manco lo sai come sarà, se ti piacerà, se ci sarà intesa, ma hai già tradito arrivandoci a quel punto.

Io penso siano altre le motivazioni.

Certo, capisco che una che ha avuto un solo uomo abbia delle curiosità e limiti.

Però non credo sia partito il tutto dall'insoddisfazione sessuale.

Si sarà sentita attraente, corteggiata, desiderata, in un momento di stanchezza per impegni famigliari.

Sappiamo tutti come può essere emozionante trasgredire, in quel modo poiiiiiiiiiiiii.

Quello che io non capisco è, dopo la confessione, perchè non ne imbrocca una pur asserendo che vuole restare con Nicola.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quindi secondo un uomo una tradisce solo perchè è insoddisfatta sessualmente?
> 
> Scusa ma prima di andarci a letto manco lo sai come sarà, se ti piacerà, se ci sarà intesa, ma hai già tradito arrivandoci a quel punto.
> 
> ...


NO  secondo un uomo, una donna cnme la moglie di Nicola tradisce perchè sessualmente inappagata.

più una deduzione che un'induzione,insomma.   e la mazzata nei coglioni sta proprio nel fatto che tu marito ti domandi come non ti sia accorto di questa insoddisfazione di tua moglie....

Poi sì certo,non dubito che il corteggiamento sia fondamentale per far cedere una donna,soprattutto se sposata/fidanzata/impegnata

Come pure io fo fatica a capire questo modo di porsi della moglie di Nicola.....è come se si divertisse a provocarlo


----------



## nicola (31 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh....ho provato a mettermi nei panni di Nicola.....ed ad immaginare come potrei sentirmi se mia moglie mi dicesse in sostanza che con me a letto non godeva.....e un orgasmo pieno è andata a cercarselo altrove.....
> 
> non è un bel sentirsi


non era riferito ad un fatto di sesso...ma secondo lei io nn le stavo molto accanto.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> non era riferito ad un fatto di sesso...ma secondo lei io nn le stavo molto accanto.


ok,il che non cambia la sostanza della mazzata nei coglioni


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno.Ieri sono andata dalla psicoterapeuta.Gli horaccontato il tutto.Anche tutta la mia situazione familiarecon i miei.Io ho una mamma che a 65 anni e bellissimaelegantissima uno spettacolo,sensibile ma anche forte.Houn padre che ha 78 anni ma pare averne 58 attivo ma superficiale.Non ha mai sostenuto mia madre nei momenti difficilie probabilmente qualche storiella extra l'ha avuta anche dopo...mamia mamma e sempre rimasta per noi e non ci ha mai coinvoltinei loro problemi.Infatti non mi ricordo mai abbracci o bacitra i miei.Quindi secondo la psicoterapeuta io senza neanchesaperlo tendo a riprodurre l'atteggiamento di mia madre.Sonodiventata asessuata e mi sono messa in secondo piano e inoltremi sono trovata un marito tale quale a mio padre anche se cercavotutto il contrario.Non c'avevo mai pensato ma s'assomigliano loro 2.Grandi lavoratori ma dal punto di vista affettivo 2 ignoranti totali.Mi ha chiesto se mi manca l'amore e come mo sento quando lui mi abbraccia e perche quella sera sono andata da lei.Gli ho risposto chesono come gelata dentro,qualsiasi cosa lui fa per mostrarmi amorenon mi tocca proprio piu e sono andata la quella sera perche la odioe perche non voglio assolutamente che lui lasci la famiglia e si facciaspennare da una zoccola togliendo soldi e tempo ai miei figli.Lei ha risposto  "ma questo amore non e".Lo so ma ormai neanche del amoreme ne frega niente.Ha chiesto anche se noto gli altri maschi.Non vogliosaperne niente.Conclusione,per non farla ancora piu lunga,e che sonoasessuata,soffro di sindrome da crocerossina,ho vissuto a lungo senza amore e mi ci sono abituata e sono depressa e fragile con unaspecie di appiattimento affettivo misto anche ai sensi di colpa.Mi ha prescritto un antidepressivo e mi ha consigliato di scrivere ogni giorno i miei sentimenti e sensazioni su un quaderno e rillegerlo il giorno dopo e di portarlo anche a lei.Ci dobbiamo rivedere fra 2 settimane ma se avessi bisogno la posso chiamare quando voglio.Questo e.Affrontarr tuttoquesto mi ha fatto sentire vecchia come se avessi il doppio dei miei anni.


Tieni conto che in una terapia queste definizioni non sono la verità ma l'esplicitazione di quello che tu hai comunicato perché, lungo il percorso, tu possa riflettere se le cose stanno realmente così.
Se così non fosse basterebbe un incontro (anche con un'amica) per chiarire tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> non era riferito ad un fatto di sesso...ma secondo lei io nn le stavo molto accanto.


Non considerare reali queste spiegazioni. Non lo sa neanche lei.


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2014)

Per tradire ci vuole secondo me ci vuole narcisismo,egoismo un po'di leggerezza e anche incoscienza.Non basta l'incompressione al internodi un matrimonio per arrivare a spogliarsi di fronte ad un estraneo e faresesso.Se cosi fosse allora nessun matrimonio sarebbe senza corna.Forse e anche la voglia di fuggire un po'dalla routine...Comunque penso chechi tradisce non lo fa per particolari motivi ma se li inventa dopo per giustificarsi.Metti l'occasione giusta con la persona che ti stuzzica un podelle caratteristiche che ho elencato prima ed ecco il tradimento...


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Giocano proprio su questo mi sà ... :unhappy:


Approfondisci se puoi..mi interessa capire


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se io avessi dovuto prendere quello che mi mancava mio marito non avrebbe visto crescere le figlie.
> 
> La prima sera che la mezzana è uscita dall'ospedale dopo dieci mesi e 5 giorni di ricovero.....è andato a suonare.
> 
> ...


Santa donna:up:


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Per tradire ci vuole secondo me ci vuole narcisismo,egoismo un po'di leggerezza e anche incoscienza.Non basta l'incompressione al internodi un matrimonio per arrivare a spogliarsi di fronte ad un estraneo e faresesso.Se cosi fosse allora nessun matrimonio sarebbe senza corna.Forse e anche la voglia di fuggire un po'dalla routine...Comunque penso chechi tradisce non lo fa per particolari motivi ma se li inventa dopo per giustificarsi.Metti l'occasione giusta con la persona che ti stuzzica un podelle caratteristiche che ho elencato prima ed ecco il tradimento...


Penso anche io che le giustificazioni arrivino
per darle a se stessi e quindi assolversi.

Il narcisismo ..non ci avevo mai pensato..l 'ho
letto altre volte sul forum. ..poi lo guardavo
con occhi diversi. .vedevo un uomo che si
compiaceva, pensavo non fosse vanesio,
mi abagliavo, aveva solo un modo poco 
visibile di esserlo...ora cerco di farglielo
notare. .lui nega..dice di non essere come
dico...boh..mi sono rotta..ma che cazzo
me ne frega adesso sinceramente di com e'


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Santa donna:up:


Quando partorii il primo figlio feci il cesareo dopo 24 ore
di travaglio.Cesareo,mia mamma stava con me.Non riuscivo
ad alzarmi.Dissi a mia madre di tornare a casa per non lasciare
mia sorella da sola.Tanto sarebbe venuto lui.E venuto 5 min
e se ne andato,col camice adosso.Gli ho chiesto "ma mica fai 
la notte?"si mi  ha risposto ma torno piu tardi.E non e tornato
piu.Poi mio piccolino si opero.Ernia inguinale ma aveva 3 mesi
e l'anestesia era generale.Io stressatissima.Primo figlio e con reflusso
esofageo.Mi dissero di non farlo mangiare per 12 ore ma chi
ha figli lo sa che a 3 mesi non e possibile...ogni 3 ore si svegliano.Avevo
bisogno di qualcuno che mi calmasse ma lui alle 6 del pomeriggio
se ne ando alla bracetto con la mamma e lo vidi solo la mattina dopo
mezz ora prima del intervento.E scherzava anche con l'infiermiera.Ero in 
panico quella mattina a veder portar via il mio cucciolo su un lettino ma 
lui niente anzi dormiva sulla poltrona...se lo dovessi tradire?1 volta non sarebbe
bastata e neanche 1000 ma lo stesso non l'.ho fatto.Quante sofferenze e speranze
noi donne,quanta capacita a giustificare per rimanere alla fine con un pugno di
mosche in mano...


----------



## danielacala (31 Gennaio 2014)

:up:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non considerare reali queste spiegazioni. Non lo sa neanche lei.


:up:


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Quando partorii il primo figlio feci il cesareo dopo 24 ore
> di travaglio.Cesareo,mia mamma stava con me.Non riuscivo
> ad alzarmi.Dissi a mia madre di tornare a casa per non lasciare
> mia sorella da sola.Tanto sarebbe venuto lui.E venuto 5 min
> ...



Scusami ma ancora un pò che ne racconti e..........o sei masochista o scappa. Il tradimento è niente, anzi, se se ne va meglio, ma questo non è un uomo, non scrivo cosa penso perchè  è  tuo marit e putroppo il padre dei tuoi bambini.

Sei medico?

Lascialo e dedicati solo ai figli ed al lavoro.


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Penso anche io che le giustificazioni arrivino
> per darle a se stessi e quindi assolversi.
> 
> Il narcisismo ..non ci avevo mai pensato..l 'ho
> ...


Appena entrati in un ristorante il mio si guardava
nello specchio e .non mi guardavo io!La verita cara 
e che io nel mio caso ho sottovalutato troppo ma obiettivamente
solo chi si piace riesce a mettersi nudo di fronte ad un/una estranea.
..chi si sopravaluta e vuole essere ammirato.Avessi una figlia la rendere
una volpona con l'esperienza che mi sono fatta osservando lui.!


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Appena entrati in un ristorante il mio si guardava
> nello specchio e .non mi guardavo io!La verita cara
> e che io nel mio caso ho sottovalutato troppo ma obiettivamente
> solo chi si piace riesce a mettersi nudo di fronte ad un/una estranea.
> ...



Io preferisco la sensibilità spontaneità e timidezza anche della mia piccolina.


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami ma ancora un pò che ne racconti e..........o sei masochista o scappa. Il tradimento è niente, anzi, se se ne va meglio, ma questo non è un uomo, non scrivo cosa penso perchè  è  tuo marit e putroppo il padre dei tuoi bambini.
> 
> Sei medico?
> 
> Lascialo e dedicati solo ai figli ed al lavoro.


Sono arrivata dal psicoterapeuta e da un avvocato.Sara un caso?
Dopo che non ha firmato gli ho proposto la separazione in casa e
non ci sta.L'unica cosa  che potevo fare era la giudizialee ci ho pensato.
E adesso che si comporta bene perche prima era un animale e lo ammette.
Ma io non son arrivata in questo stato psicologico per masochismo o perche
non mi portava i fiori.Quello che cerco di far capire e che il tradimento
e stato la ciliegina sulla torta...non sono masochista perche se lo fossi
non stavo cosi


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io preferisco la sesnibilità spontaneità e timidezza anche della mia piccolina.


Una volpona nel senso che saprebbe interpretare e riconoscere i
segnali e la loro importanza molto prima di me.Forse mi sono
spiegata male...


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Sono arrivata dal psicoterapeuta e da un avvocato.Sara un caso?
> Dopo che non ha firmato gli ho proposto la separazione in casa e
> non ci sta.L'unica cosa  che potevo fare era la giudizialee ci ho pensato.
> E adesso che si comporta bene perche prima era un animale e lo ammette.
> ...



Scusami, ma un uomo che sparisce mentre sei in sala parto non ha giustificazioni, mi ricorda Parolisi, irreperibile, il tuo peggio perchè lo sapeva.

Un papà che non si preoccupa per l'intervento del figlio.

Aggiungici l'occhio nero.

Sinceramente il tradimento, dopo tutto questo,  sarà pure la ciliegina, ma me l'avrebbe mandato sotto i tacchi da prima.

Lui non vuole la separazione?  Chissenefrega, intanto se ne sta in un angolo della casa, per me non esiste più.

Mio marito mi ha tradita, ma credimi, mi venera se faccio paragoni, da sempre,  anche questo pomeriggio prima di uscire per la musica mi ha preparato la cena, mi ha tel per sapere come sto. Nonostante questo sa che non lo perdono, ma mi ha sempre trattata benissimo. 

NON puoi pensare che il tuo cambi. Quando sono cosi insensibili e maneschi prima o poi la loro natura riemerge. Restando rischia anche di rovinare i tuoi figli.

Se non vuole la consensuale che sia giudiziale. Rivolgiti ad un consultorio. Ho una cara amica nella tua Regione, ginecologa oncologa e donna determinata nella difesa delle donne, se vuoi te la posso far conoscere. Lavora in ospedale. Medico anche il marito.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Quando partorii il primo figlio feci il cesareo dopo 24 ore
> di travaglio.Cesareo,mia mamma stava con me.Non riuscivo
> ad alzarmi.Dissi a mia madre di tornare a casa per non lasciare
> mia sorella da sola.Tanto sarebbe venuto lui.E venuto 5 min
> ...


a questo punto veramente ti domando perchè non lo impacchetti sto coso e lo porti in una cesta con fiocco sopra alla facocera.....credo che la cosa migliore che possa accaderti sia che lei te lo porti via.

Potresti finalmente iniziare a vivere


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> a questo punto veramente ti domando perchè non lo impacchetti sto coso e lo porti in una cesta con fiocco sopra alla facocera.....credo che la cosa migliore che possa accaderti sia che lei te lo porti via.
> 
> Potresti finalmente iniziare a vivere



Straquoto.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami, ma un uomo che sparisce mentre sei in sala parto non ha giustificazioni, mi ricorda Parolisi, irreperibile, il tuo peggio perchè lo sapeva.
> 
> Un papà che non si preoccupa per l'intervento del figlio.
> 
> ...


E tutto possibile.Anche che torniamo dal avvocato,firmiamo
e la finiamo qui.Sto in crisi perche ho 34 anni e non penso che sia
possibile continuare a vivere tutto il resto della mia vita con un uomo
che puo darsi che fra 6 mesi torni quello di prima.Adesso si comporta bene
ma se tornasse come prima sarebbe una catastrofe


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E tutto possibile.Anche che torniamo dal avvocato,firmiamo
> e la finiamo qui.Sto in crisi perche ho 34 anni e non penso che sia
> possibile continuare a vivere tutto il resto della mia vita con un uomo
> che puo darsi che fra 6 mesi torni quello di prima.Adesso si comporta bene
> ma se tornasse come prima sarebbe una catastrofe



La cosa importante è che tu sia determinata a pretendere correttezza, educazione, attenzione e collaborazione da parte sua.

Però se non lo desideri più, e hai mille giustificazioni ed  anche  per la tua giovane età, fai bene a pensare di rifarti una vita con i tuoi bambini in un ambiente più sereno.

Non permettergli più di alzare anche solo un mignolo verso di te.


Non sobbarcarti da sola il peso della famiglia. Se si sta insieme ci si aiuta.

Continua a farti aiutare da uno specialista, ne hai bisogno, spero tu abbia un amica, almeno una fidata.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La cosa importante è che tu sia determinata a pretendere correttezza, educazione, attenzione e collaborazione da parte sua.
> 
> Però se non lo desideri più, e hai mille giustificazioni ed  anche  per la tua giovane età, fai bene a pensare di rifarti una vita con i tuoi bambini in un ambiente più sereno.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Chedire devi porti almeno la condizione di avere rispetto e delicatezza, non posticipare per altre ragioni accettando cose che ti fanno stare male.


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Speriamo ci riesca. Che sia forte.


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Quando partorii il primo figlio feci il cesareo dopo 24 ore
> di travaglio.Cesareo,mia mamma stava con me.Non riuscivo
> ad alzarmi.Dissi a mia madre di tornare a casa per non lasciare
> mia sorella da sola.Tanto sarebbe venuto lui.E venuto 5 min
> ...


Guarda il padre di mia figlia  era una merdaccia peggio. .non ho ancora pastato sul 3d di lunaiena perché lo stronzo
è riuscito a rovinarmi momenti belli e unici come la gravidanza o lo svezzamento. 
Guardiamo il lato positivo. .ho una considerazione più realistica di alcuni uomini. 
ed una meraviglia considerazione per donne che resistono. .io ci sono riuscita per
10 anni. .poi quando la bimba era un pochino più grandina..via con pupa in spalla


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Sono arrivata dal psicoterapeuta e da un avvocato.Sara un caso?
> Dopo che non ha firmato gli ho proposto la separazione in casa e
> non ci sta.L'unica cosa  che potevo fare era la giudizialee ci ho pensato.
> E adesso che si comporta bene perche prima era un animale e lo ammette.
> ...


Certi personaggi hanno lo stesso atteggiamento anche se ogni
storia è personale. 
Il bastardo non ha mai ascoltato la mia voce. .se ne andava da casa
solo per farsi i cazzi suoi..un incubo. .io sempre sola con bimba. 
Poi altre cose che non dico..Chiedevo che se ne andasse..non eravamo
sposati, fortunatamente solo conviventi...lui  in tutto quell inferno
mi voleva sposare..non ho più retto..dopo 10 anni son fuggita..
ecc.ecc lui è rimasto comodissimo ,nella mia villa liberty
...il resto lo racconto un altra volta. sono stanca,.ora mi bevo un caffè.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Guarda il padre di mia figlia  era una merdaccia peggio. .non ho ancora pastato sul 3d di lunaiena perché lo stronzo
> è riuscito a rovinarmi momenti belli e unici come la gravidanza o lo svezzamento.
> Guardiamo il lato positivo. .ho una considerazione più realistica di alcuni uomini.
> ed una meraviglia considerazione per donne che resistono. .io ci sono riuscita per
> 10 anni. .poi quando la bimba era un pochino più grandina..via con pupa in spalla


Lui non e sempre stato cosi.Abbiamo passato piu anni belli
che brutti insieme.Non era pronto pero ne a sposarsi ne a diventare
padre e senza voler trovare giustificazioni od offendere mia
suocera ma la colpa in tante cose e stata la sua.Stiamo parlando
di una donna che puliva il pollo ai suoi 2 figli ciascuno di ben oltre l'
eta matura perche aveva paura che si potessero soffocare con le ossicina!!!
Quando gli dissi che mi sembrava u po'troppo mi rispose che
sarei dovuta farlo anch'io per mio marito!Prima di sposarci convivevamo e
stavamo bene.I miei lo sapevano,non erano d'accordo ma tanto
stavo lontana,vivevo da sola da un po ed ero adulta e vaccinata.Un solo
consiglio mi hanno dato:non rimanere incinta perche la non si scherza.La santa
madre di mia suocera invece si mise nelle orecchie del figlio dicendogli
che era un peccato,che si doveva confessare e che queste cose fanno schifo.
E cosi siamo arrivati al ultimatum.Per non parlare di mio suocero quando disse
alla moglie l'indimenticabile "io sono il numero 1 ,tu sei zero ma insieme facciamo
10!!!".Non credevo alle mie orecchie.Cmq oggi piangeva con la scatola degli
antidepressivi miei in mano e ripeteva che e un uomo fallito.Mi ha fatto pena...


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Certi personaggi hanno lo stesso atteggiamento anche se ogni
> storia è personale.
> Il bastardo non ha mai ascoltato la umia voce. .se ne andava da casa
> solo per farsi i cazzi suoi..un incubo. .io sempre sola con bimba.
> ...


Mamma mia quanta sofferenza pure tu tesoro mio.Ma te ne sei
liberata fortunatamente e adesso ti vedo equilibrata e molto
molto forte,una da ammirare...:up:


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Mamma mia quanta sofferenza pure tu tesoro mio.Ma te ne sei
> liberata fortunatamente e adesso ti vedo equilibrata e molto
> molto forte,una da ammirare...:up:


Ma vedi oggi sono serena..ho voluto riprovarci con un uomo che mi ha
fatto sentire amata..mi è stato vicino. .con dolcezza amando
me e mia figlia in modo esemplare..poi dopo 5 anni e mezzo
scopro con gps che non è rimasto in camera (alloggio lavoro)
ma ha girovagato per la città in cerca di una lucciola..
Sinceramente io di questo uomo ho sempre avuto la massima 
fiducia. ..lui nega e giura grande amore. ..io sono
stanca..non ho più voglia di ribellarmi..non lo
mando affanculo perché mi ha dato molto. 
.non lo perdono ..ma non lo lascio per ora..poi si vedrà.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma vedi oggi sono serena..ho voluto riprovarci con un uomo che mi ha
> fatto sentire amata..mi è stato vicino. .con dolcezza amando
> me e mia figlia in modo esemplare..poi dopo 5 anni e mezzo
> scopro con gps che non è rimasto in camera (alloggio lavoro)
> ...


Entro in scena io e sistemiamo tutto...
Facciamo come ti ho detto...
Io e te a lume di candela e lui ci serve...
Sarà la sua penitenza...

E poi gli dici...
Ehi amico come si sta dall'altra parte?


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma vedi oggi sono serena..ho voluto riprovarci con un uomo che mi ha
> fatto sentire amata..mi è stato vicino. .con dolcezza amando
> me e mia figlia in modo esemplare..poi dopo 5 anni e mezzo
> scopro con gps che non è rimasto in camera (alloggio lavoro)
> ...


Come ti capisco sul fatto che sei stanca ma intanto
sei stata intelligente(sul non sposarti il padre di tua
figlia) e forte a ricominciare e nonostante tutto essere
serena ad affrontare qualsiasi scelta che il domani
ti portera a fare...Brava.una donna con gli attributi.


----------



## Eratò (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Entro in scena io e sistemiamo tutto...
> Facciamo come ti ho detto...
> Io e te a lume di candela e lui ci serve...
> Sarà la sua penitenza...
> ...


Caro Conte appena vedi una donna bella subito a farti
avanti...Attento che Danielacala e una tosta!Vi lascia
tutti e 2 di fronte alle candele e se ne va!


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Caro Conte appena vedi una donna bella subito a farti
> avanti...Attento che Danielacala e una tosta!Vi lascia
> tutti e 2 di fronte alle candele e se ne va!


Il Conte è furbo..usa le candele perché son
romantica...poi tira fuori il coniglio dal cilindro.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Caro Conte appena vedi una donna bella subito a farti
> avanti...Attento che Danielacala e una tosta!Vi lascia
> tutti e 2 di fronte alle candele e se ne va!


Come puo idirlo?
Mica l'ho ancora vista no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Il Conte è furbo..usa le candele perché son
> romantica...poi tira fuori il coniglio dal cilindro.
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mandami una foto...
E vedi di non barare....

Tu non sai quante mi mandano la foto di sharon stone
dicendo sono questa ti piaccio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mandami una foto...
> E vedi di non barare....
> 
> Tu non sai quante mi mandano la foto di sharon stone
> dicendo sono questa ti piaccio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Assomiglio alla Littizzetto ...ti piaccio ugualmente? 
Dai..chiudi un occhio. .per una volta.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Assomiglio alla Littizzetto ...ti piaccio ugualmente?
> Dai..chiudi un occhio. .per una volta.


Si la Littizzetto a me fa un sesso incredibile....


----------

